# 100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre - A Suspect Rating Thread - - Part 26



## Reznor (Sep 25, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Sep 25, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 25, 2014)

First!

This thread is mine! 

Mine I tell you!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> First!
> 
> This thread is mine!
> 
> Mine I tell you!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 25, 2014)

New thread?


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## teddy (Sep 25, 2014)

Neeeeeew thread


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Jena (Sep 25, 2014)

#bringinbackthebrad


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2014)

*Vivre Sa Vie* 

The film often felt as impersonal and detached as its protagonist, Nana; a feeling that started from the very first scene where we aren't event treated to her face as she talks about abandoning her husband and child. As the movie progresses and we try and see more of what makes Nana tick, its almost as if the camera acts as a surrogate, through the somewhat plodding final act up until the appropriately abrupt conclusion.

A


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

fuck brad pitt

what's he ever done for me recently???


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

Jena said:


> #bringinbackthebrad





You guys took your time.

Ok, I'm considering trying out chatroulette.

Any advice?

(I'm keeping my pants on, btw.)


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2014)

Silly me; posting a film rating on the first page.


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2014)

1st post is an accurate (p)reaction to the 2nd post. 

@VBD, Enno: I work with Jews but I have never met them. I like their professionalism in doing business but yeah they could be a bit humourless.

My first impression of Jewish girls is that they are called the chosen people for a reason - beautiful, smart, independent, tough, opinionated.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

Jewish gurls are master race women


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Jewish gurls are master race women


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2014)

Warudo

who dis


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

The Chosen people have been blessed with good looking females in the population.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2014)

also

Fuck you Eno


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

Para always on point


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mexicans are so rude


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Warudo
> 
> who dis



the beautiful choa


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

In other words, another korean woman for warudo to stalk guys


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2014)

stfu, warudo


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

Yasha what do you think of Colombian women?


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

Jena this is for you


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

I ain't even mad


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2014)

Whenever the thread approaches it's end the herpes flare up.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

^ You have herpes?


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

except this is the beginning derp


----------



## Grape (Sep 25, 2014)

I miss the days of not having to view 20 posts containing nothing but Korean pop stars.

It's really annoying.


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

find a delorean and go back in time then you nostalgic ass bitch


----------



## Grape (Sep 25, 2014)

Or just block you.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

I guess someone has moved into the super ignore list


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

Grape said:


> Or just block you.



another one bites the dust


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2014)

Grape said:


> I miss the days of not having to view 20 posts containing nothing but Korean pop stars.
> 
> It's really annoying.



There's other women beside Korean pop stars ? Grape that's crazy talk!


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> There's other women beside Korean pop stars ? Grape that's crazy talk!


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha what do you think of Colombian women?



Don't pay much attention to them. Most of them have long hair and great figure, I think? Not my type.


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

as if I've only posted kpop idols the entire time I've been in this section too


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> ^ You have herpes?



Your posts dishes out brain herpes


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

I think Speedy is just thinking of Shakira and that's it


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2014)

Para, that's the girl eating cake in Enno's old avatar.


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Your posts dishes out brain herpes



*cough       *


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2014)

The World said:


> *cough       *



Gagging on something big?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2014)

Also rewatched *The Apartment.* This one probably makes it into the top ten.


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Gagging on something big?



I was choking on the physical manifestation of irony

so yeah my own dick


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> A sucker born into the world every second.



I sure am glad the girls I post have little to no surgery at all then


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

Get some fake titties warudo to get your very own autofellatio going


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2014)

The World said:


> I was choking on the physical manifestation of irony
> 
> so yeah my own dick



So you have an ironic dick?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2014)

Iconic dick

@Warudo: I laughed.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 25, 2014)

Lots of Asian women itt.


----------



## teddy (Sep 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Also rewatched *The Apartment.* This one probably makes it into the top ten.



Yeah, that's one of my fav wilder films too


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

Butcher your own babes here


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

I posted the same girl

butcher racist asf


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Lots of Asian women itt.



I think Yasha is a guy.


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll give u that one huey


----------



## Butcher (Sep 25, 2014)

The World said:


> butcher racist asf


Not my fault I have Carolinian blood in me .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 25, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Lots of Asian women itt.



Told ya you'd see the most Asian females here .


----------



## Ae (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone who prefers Asian women doesn't have taste in women


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2014)

you'd think the Scout would be a fan


----------



## Ae (Sep 25, 2014)

I know, it's weird. They usually have most of the qualities I normally go for, but they don't do anything for me. It's something about their face...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2014)

First off Masterweeaboo you don't go after women, you go after girls. There is a significant difference.

Second off your point is duly noted and ignored.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 26, 2014)

Anyone watch 'What would you do?' on ABC?


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Anyone watch 'What would you do?' on ABC?



Yep. I admit that I'm kind of addicted to this show, even though its moral superiority gets really annoying...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 26, 2014)

Well I have watched some of the show on YouTube and though it means well, its moral compass feels shifty to me. I was not surprised with the reactions with the black woman in the store been harassed or women been domestically abused scenario in the cafe.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 26, 2014)

Despite how retarded Terra Formars sounded....its first episode was actually good.

First episode of the OVA, I mean.

I'm pretty hyped for the TV series after that, tbh.


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Well I have watched some of the show on YouTube and though it means well, its moral compass feels shifty to me. I was not surprised with the reactions with the black woman in the store been harassed or women been domestically abused scenario in the cafe.



What's also annoying about it is that it has this "you must _always_ interfere" morality which...yeah, for some of their scenarios is applicable but not really. For example, they had one about Tiger Moms where a woman was tutoring her child at a restaurant and berating her (insisting she get a good grade, saying that she'll be punished if she fails, etc.) and whenever people said they didn't want to get involved the show got SUPER judgmental, where you're clearly supposed to be upset that people didn't get involved. I dunno, there are just a lot of scenarios like that where it's like...it's actually ruder IMHO _to_ get involved. These are usually the scenarios where the show has clearly run out of ideas...

But that being said some of the scenarios are still really interesting. The , , , , and others are illuminating.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2014)

Jena as a ebuddy I'm concern that your shitty taste in shows will slowly eat away at you psyche.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2014)

*PoI S4*
It is back and fuck I love this show top to bottom.


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Jena as a ebuddy I'm concern that your shitty taste in shows will slowly eat away at you psyche.



Yes I'm sure I'm the _only one_ here who ever watches a reality tv show...

Fuck out of here. I balance out the heavy shit with shows that actually entertain me. No one can repeatedly binge-watch fucking Breaking Bad and be in a good mood. If I have an hour to kill I'm going to watch something entertaining and/or mindless, not something that makes me question the universe or makes me want to kill myself.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2014)

Jena said:


> Fuck out of here. I balance out the heavy shit with shows that actually entertain me. No one can repeatedly binge-watch fucking Breaking Bad and be in a good mood.



That isn't true though.


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2014)

*End of Watch - 7/10*

*The Ninth Gate - 7/10

*


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2014)

Taleran said:


> That isn't true though.



?? That show is depressing as fuck. I can't even watch more than one episode at a time without it bringing my whole mood down. 

If I'm drawn into a show I'll get emotionally invested in it. I can't just sit there and watch something like that without any emotional reaction.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2014)

I know but saying it as a blanket statement is what makes it not true.


----------



## Slice (Sep 26, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Jewish gurls are master race women



This is wrong on just so many levels. 



Butcher said:


> Despite how retarded Terra Formars sounded....its first episode was actually good.
> 
> First episode of the OVA, I mean.
> 
> I'm pretty hyped for the TV series after that, tbh.



They animated that?
A friend of mine kept insisting i should read it.
I read_ a lot_ of chapters without ever finding out who are supposed to be the main characters and what exactly is going on with the Mr. Popo clone army.

The whole "introduce character in detail - he fights - he dies two chapters later - repeat" thing got boring really fast too.


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2014)

I agree with Jena

sometimes watching even a good show a million times will kill it for me or just make it disinteresting and actually make me want to change my opinion of the series

sometimes actions movies and certain action sequences are an exception for me


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2014)

*Danger: Diabolik*
Real comic book movies up in here.

Also the beginning of my descent into the place of Bava and Argento for some October movies.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 26, 2014)

How good is Cold in July?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2014)

Sometimes I look at Jena's community set and wonder why a show this awesome got cancelled.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 26, 2014)

Ratings is the main thing in US network TV that kills shows Yasha.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 26, 2014)

Slice said:


> This is wrong on just so many levels.



Coming from a German, this can be perceived very negatively...


----------



## Slice (Sep 26, 2014)

Reading it as one wasnt any better.


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2014)

Last day here in Minneapolis. It was an interesting experience visiting on business for the first time. Will report on the details later after my flight back home.

Also, in 3 days, I will have officially joined the site 10 years ago.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2014)

Did you see any bears or wolves or Northern light?

Happy 10 years NFversary.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

Kiki's Delivery Service

[YOUTUBE]7Gn-U78u6sM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2014)

I was going to post this for you a couple of days ago.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 26, 2014)

Slice said:


> They animated that?
> A friend of mine kept insisting i should read it.
> I read_ a lot_ of chapters without ever finding out who are supposed to be the main characters and what exactly is going on with the Mr. Popo clone army.
> 
> The whole "introduce character in detail - he fights - he dies two chapters later - repeat" thing got boring really fast too.


I'm just mainly going to watch it for the bad ass fight scenes, tbqh. 

Plus, I think you should try the anime. Seems like a series that would be better as an anime.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2014)

Jena thinks I watch Breaking Bad


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

why wouldn't you watch Breaking Bad


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2014)

Because I'm not a hipster


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 26, 2014)

Detective ever been to comicon?

Anyone else?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2014)

I like serious films more than the next person but I need to be in the right mood. These days most of the time I'm watching trash tv because fuck it I don't have to invest anything in it.


----------



## Slice (Sep 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> why wouldn't you watch Breaking Bad





Nice Dynamite said:


> Because I'm not a hipster



- A show liked by a huge amount of people
- Critics favorite
- Awards left and right
- _"Why would i watch something like this?"_ including a belittling smiley

This way it makes you more of a hipster pointing out you wont watch it as if you would.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2014)

Breaking Bad is a depressing show? Most of the time it's usually just Malcolm's dad whooping ass.



I've seen "What would you do", well clips of it on youtube. Naturally most people wouldn't do anything in most of those scenarios, as they shouldn't...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah I don't get how Breaking Bad is depressing, the guy is having the time of his life selling meth. Besides the endpoint, the guy rarely ,if ever, showed guilt for his actions. It's a good show, but I find it hard to care about the happenings of most of these characters. Felt more like an action show than a drama.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 26, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I don't get how Breaking Bad is depressing, the guy is having the time of his life selling meth. Besides the endpoint, the guy rarely if ever showed guilt for his actions. It's a good show but I find it hard to care about the happenings of most of these characters. Felt more like an action show than a drama.



...

hahahahahahahahaha holy shit this post is soooo fucking bad


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2014)

If I write an even worst post, would I be breaking bad?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2014)

Slice said:


> - A show liked by a huge amount of people
> - Critics favorite
> - Awards left and right
> - _"Why would i watch something like this?"_ including a belittling smiley
> ...



Nothing like an aging German hipster


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2014)

>having time of his life

did you even watch the show


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I don't get how Breaking Bad is depressing, the guy is having the time of his life selling meth. Besides the endpoint, the guy rarely ,if ever, showed guilt for his actions. It's a good show, but I find it hard to care about the happenings of most of these characters. Felt more like an action show than a drama.



[youtube]-6v-ApehVbc[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2014)

Parallax said:


> >having time of his life
> 
> did you even watch the show



I did, I saw him whine about how mundane his life was being a teacher by day and cleaning cars at night, I remember him having many chances to quit but chose not to. I remember him telling his wife doing this made him feel important and that he loved it.

Or is my mind playing tricks?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 26, 2014)

what a complete buffoon

man

gesy pls go


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't think Jena means depressing but the show is a heavy watch. It's draining. 

And it's mediocre too so:ho


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

I get what Gesy is saying; it's just the way he said it

[YOUTUBE]9g-E4bvs94c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2014)

Jena said:


> [youtube]-6v-ApehVbc[/youtube]



Already funnier than King of Queens.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2014)

Eno

pls gooooooooo


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2014)

No need to be upset Para


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2014)

Para has fallen a long way since he became a Luc's fangirl.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2014)

God Skyler is fucking annoying.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2014)

I mean, is someone not allowed to have a different opinion or interpretation of the events witnessed? I don't get why someone as intelligent as Lucaniel resort to name calling and belittlement so easily, I don't think that helps anything. I would think it's for the +1 but we don't even get that here anymore.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I mean, is someone not allowed to have a different opinion or interpretation of the events witnessed? I don't get why someone as *intelligent as Lucaniel *resort to name calling and belittlement so easily, I don't think that helps anything. I would think it's for the +1 but we don't even get that here anymore.



That's an oxymoron


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2014)

Nah, I think Luc's one the smartest guys here, he ranks a bit low on the maturity scale though, but no one's perfect.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I get what Gesy is saying



pls

watching walt's descent into moral degradation and evil, watching all the people he drags down with him, watching the human misery he spreads, watching the cycle of jesse trying to get free of him and being dragged back in, all of that, which is what breaking bad is _about_, is depressing enough by itself

then you have the fact that the s2 finale features the deaths of like two hundred people, and gesy's sitting here, inanely babbling that it's not that depressing because walt is getting to a be a criminal badass like he always wanted? 

that's the sort of thing i'd expect a 10-year-old to take away from breaking bad. a sociopathic 10-year-old old


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 26, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I mean, is someone not allowed to have a different opinion or interpretation of the events witnessed? I don't get why someone as intelligent as Lucaniel resort to name calling and belittlement so easily, I don't think that helps anything. I would think it's for the +1 but we don't even get that here anymore.





~Gesy~ said:


> Nah, I think Luc's one the smartest guys here, he ranks a bit low on the maturity scale though, but no one's perfect.



i'm continually surprised by how people can be on the internet for longer than a year and still react with indignation when they're mocked for being stupid by _anonymous people_ who _don't need to care about them at all_, like they thought they were somewhere that manners or a modicum of niceness were necessary

"why do you have to call me names?! ;___;" because i want to, gesy. and because you deserve it


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2014)

Luc is daring Gesy to put him on super ignore


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 26, 2014)

it's more like gesy is daring me to put him on super ignore by spewing all this nonsense


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2014)

I felt that goes without saying


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah, I think Luc's one the smartest guys here, he ranks a bit low on the maturity scale though, but no one's perfect.



As long as you believe so Gesy in your hearts of hearts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> pls
> 
> watching walt's descent into moral degradation and evil, watching all the people he drags down with him, watching the human misery he spreads, watching the cycle of jesse trying to get free of him and being dragged back in, all of that, which is what breaking bad is _about_, is depressing enough by itself
> 
> ...





I did imply I had sympathy toward a few 

but I find the plot about the depressed pilot unrealistic and didn't care much for it. Besides,  the death of those passengers did not seem like a device to evoke sympathy for them, but a way to develop Walt and Jessie some more, And again I apologize if you disagree.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2014)

Gesy I say this as a homie, stop being a bitch and man up.


The kid just called you too stupid to function, grow some balls he's just a fat Indian kid too dumb to get into medical school.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm continually surprised by how people can be on the internet for longer than a year and still react with indignation when they're mocked for being stupid by _anonymous people_ who _don't need to care about them at all_, like they thought they were somewhere that manners or a modicum of niceness were necessary
> 
> "why do you have to call me names?! ;___;" because i want to, gesy. and because you deserve it



I'm ok with the name calling, I've already been called everything in the book. But you weren't giving me much to work on, Unless, you wanted me to name call you back and we pretend we're 12 again.

calling me a buffoon and then rubbing it in as to why would have been more helpful I think.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> pls
> 
> watching walt's descent into moral degradation and evil, watching all the people he drags down with him, watching the human misery he spreads, watching the cycle of jesse trying to get free of him and being dragged back in, all of that, which is what breaking bad is _about_, is depressing enough by itself
> 
> ...



But the actual atmosphere of most of the episodes are not depressing. Obviously what Walt does in nearly every episode is highly cynical and you are watching him become a criminal/terrible person, but the content in itself isn't overly heavy. I recently watched seasons 1-4, and a lot of the episodes are even comedic.

For instance your example where 200 people died (I assume you mean the plane explosion) is relatively glossed over considering how big of a deal it was. It seemed more like a spectacle than a tragedy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> But the actual atmosphere of most of the episodes are not depressing. Obviously what Walt does in nearly every episode is highly cynical and you are watching him become a criminal/terrible person, but the content in itself isn't overly heavy. I recently watched seasons 1-4, and a lot of the episodes are even comedic.
> 
> For instance your example where 200 people died (I assume you mean the plane explosion) is relatively glossed over considering how big of a deal it was. It seemed more like a spectacle than a tragedy.



Thanks, I need to learn to better articulate my thoughts but this is what i'm trying to say.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2014)

anyone here play Persona 3?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

I         have


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 26, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> anyone here play Persona 3?



I'm buying it for PS3 next week.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I         have



how you like it?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

I think it's strong. The dungeon crawling gets really repetitive after a point though, and the combat system was limited by CPU party members. I prefer P4, but P3 was still pretty great.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I think it's strong. The dungeon crawling gets really repetitive after a point though, and the combat system was limited by CPU party members. I prefer P4, but P3 was still pretty great.



I'm playing Persona 3 Portable, so the combat is pretty much the same as Persona 4. Did you play Persona 4 Golden or the original version?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

Original. I'm dying to play Golden, but I! Not buying a Vita for one game.


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2014)

get devil survivor

or play the main titles like nocturne, Strange Journey and IV

or Raidou, DDS


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2014)

The World said:


> get devil survivor
> 
> or play the main titles like nocturne, Strange Journey and IV
> 
> or Raidou, DDS



y dont u??


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

Devil Survivor is good.


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2014)

I already have them u pleb


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2014)

The World said:


> I already have them u pleb



no u dont.


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ...
> 
> hahahahahahahahaha holy shit this post is soooo fucking bad



>luc pointing out gesy but not huey's atrocious post

>forgot luc has huey on supa duper ignore


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2014)

The World said:


> >luc pointing out gesy but not huey's atrocious post
> 
> >forgot luc has huey on supa duper ignore



What's your favorite Atlus RPG?


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> no u dont.



I have all the PS2 ones on PSN and have nocturne for my actual old ass PS2 as well as PSN 

P4 and P4 golden for vita

have P3P and P3FES

got devil survivor for 3DS and 4 for 3ds too ( before I lost it that is)

SJ for DS/3DS (lost that too )


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2014)

Persona 3 is good, I'm a fan.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2014)

The World said:


> I have all the PS2 ones on PSN and have nocturne for my actual old ass PS2 as well as PSN
> 
> P4 and P4 golden for vita
> 
> ...




RIP 

You getting the new 3DS?


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> What's your favorite Atlus RPG?



tactics ogre, radiant historia or SJ for handheld

Nocturne or Raidou for old PS2 stuff

and Demon Souls for new gen


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2014)

catherine can eat a dick 

even doe I still enjoyed it on some level


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

don't listen to Para's Persona opinions; he doesn't like P3's OST


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2014)

Stunna, shut up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2014)

*Kill Bill Vol 1*

A favorite film of mine, the effects and choreography was great. The little details like Copperhead hiding a gun in a cereal box called "Kaboom" is fun to catch on to and the homages were nice. I think this is as good as Tarantino can get and I love it.

*A*


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Stunna, shut up


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> don't listen to Para's Persona opinions; he doesn't like P3's OST



there are like 3 songs in this game


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2014)

Listening to that while watching the girl slip is what I call "The ironies of Life".


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

there aren't only three, that's silly


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2014)

Man with Detective, Rukia, Jena and Vaulto gone this thread is just terrible


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2014)

>The  terrible rock music that played in the beginning of Nymphomanic vol. I, that ruined such a tranquil moment..

why?


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2014)

Gesy and VBD are correct. Walter White was having the time of his life. 

The depressing parts of the show are almost always displayed through Jesse, Skyler, or another secondary character. 

I found the finale to be anything but depressing.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 26, 2014)

*Persona 3 the Movie 1: Spring of Birth*- I thought the movie was pretty meh tbh. Didn't get attached to the characters, plot felt rushed, action was pretty damn bad despite that huge ass budget the movie seem to have gotten. Looked damn pretty though, I'll give it that.

*6.5/10*

Mag is going to buy me the Persona 3 PS3 version next week, so I hope its better than the movie was.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 26, 2014)

Admittedly, the ending could have been better. Felt kinda anti-climatic with how emotionally powerful the next-to-last episode was compared to the final episode.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 26, 2014)

Also, P3's Burn My Dread is awesome .

Well, once it gets going, anyway....


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 26, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> But the actual atmosphere of most of the episodes are not depressing. Obviously what Walt does in nearly every episode is highly cynical and you are watching him become a criminal/terrible person, but the content in itself isn't overly heavy. I recently watched seasons 1-4, and a lot of the episodes are even comedic.
> 
> For instance your example where 200 people died (I assume you mean the plane explosion) is relatively glossed over considering how big of a deal it was. It seemed more like a spectacle than a tragedy.



...well then i guess that one is different strokes, because i thought that was presented as preeeeeetty damn heavy

and i've found the content heavy in general post-season 1. there are comedic moments, i'd never deny that, but it's dark comedy. pitch-black, often. and it supplements the overall tone, it doesn't totally change it


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 26, 2014)

The World said:


> >luc pointing out gesy but not huey's atrocious post
> 
> >forgot luc has huey on supa duper ignore



>not having huey on super ignore
>any time after the invention of super ignore


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2014)

> Puts Huey on super ignore


> Somehow still upset and talking about Huey regardless...


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

*WALL•E*

I stand by my sentiments that this movie loses steam after Wall-E and EVE leave Earth and the plot really gets rolling, but even then the movie still looks and sounds fantastic, so not too much is lost without compensation.

A-


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2014)

Never mind, I found it.

tee hee hee.


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2014)

>user cp
>group membership
>scroll to "super ignore"
>join group

and you just go about adding names the same way you would with regular ignore


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah, this is fucking awesome.

No more kpop spam muahahahaha


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2014)

.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2014)

Grape will start every new thread at page 4


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2014)

Not Warudooooooo


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2014)

The Equalizer: C+

A bit too unfocused, slow, long and the dialogue is pretentious...albeit in a cliched kind of way. Does anyone actually say things like "You have lonely eyes"? Nevertheless, I liked both the hero and the villain and their war against each-other was often compelling. The action was solid and the finale was awesome.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2014)

Looking through my past reps and trolling negs I have come to the conclusion I am
indeed washed up of my former self


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2014)

So am I

I don't like being reminded of happier times.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Grape said:


> Yeah, this is fucking awesome.
> 
> No more kpop spam muahahahaha


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

and Tal, best ending fight to an anime movie 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR1cMPnMcaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't know, with all of these celebrity nude hacks, I'm worried that I'm going to be targeted next. So I think I'm going to send you nude picks of me so at least naked MartialHorror is released on my terms!

Don't worry Stunna, you get first dibs. 

On another note,

Shock Treatment: B-

The sequel to "Rocky Horror Picture Show". While it tries too hard to recapture the cultishness of its predecessor and it occasionally is annoying, it's funny how much this film accurately predicts the future. It's strange, but I didn't think it was as bad as people said it was.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 27, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't know, with all of these celebrity nude hacks, I'm worried that I'm going to be targeted next. So I think I'm going to send you nude picks of me so at least naked MartialHorror is released on my terms!
> 
> Don't worry Stunna, you get first dibs.



I wracked my brain trying to make a joke about this and I just caught myself looking up "bald naked guy" on Google.

....

If anyone wants to photoshop Martialhorror's face onto a nude, I can tell you its doable. 




> On another note,
> 
> Shock Treatment: B-
> 
> The sequel to "Rocky Horror Picture Show". While it tries too hard to recapture the cultishness of its predecessor and it occasionally is annoying, it's funny how much this film accurately predicts the future. It's strange, but I didn't think it was as bad as people said it was.



"cough" Snob "cough".


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't know, with all of these celebrity nude hacks, I'm worried that I'm going to be targeted next. So I think I'm going to send you nude picks of me so at least naked MartialHorror is released on my terms!
> 
> Don't worry Stunna, you get first dibs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Martial horror wants to scare your soul right out of you.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

*Review:* Minnesota(or more accurately, Minneapolis/St. Paul)

*Rating: *★★★★ out of ★★★★★

*Comments:* I am a very open minded person, and don't make assumptions without at least trying out an activity, product or place. That being said, I was still pleasantly more surprised about Minneapolis/St. Paul and the surrounding suburbs/towns that I explored while attending a business meeting scheduled for the entirety of the week.

Essentially, since I had already mentioned before that Jena hooked me up with the 411 on the in's and out's of her home territory, I had a great foundation to start with. I checked out Lake Calhoun and Stillwater, went down to attend a Twins game at Target Field(they have some nice views), and being a general foodie/curious person, had an opportunity to check out some great restaurants/eateries while also having a blast driving around for the fun of it before and after work hours. There was a fucking shitload of construction going on, so I mapped out some longer but more winding/exciting routes and memorized them into my eidetic storage banks.

I had a Minnesota specialty called the Juicy Lucy(no, it's not a local whore from a suspect as fuck brothel), which is a large patty burger with a variety of different cheese or toppings within the meat itself. I had it at a place called the 58(there are a bunch of different locations across the city, but I went to this place called Stillwater to try it. I was with various counterparts from across the US, but still 1 of the only 2 ethnically diverse people in there, the other being my coworker from the West coast  ). It tasted good, but the legend of it was totally blown out of proportion. It was essentially just a jumbo sized cheeseburger. What was actually fucking ridiculous was getting this thing called a Triple S salad as a 2nd order with it(Hey... I wanted to eat something healthy too), reading the glorious description of it and it's dressing.... only to fucking find out that there was a God damned Juicy Lucy hidden within it, and it was listed in the fine print on the menu. I thought they had just given me an extra bun on top of the salad, and then I see the rest of the burger. 



I also went to this placed that a local coworker mentioned he takes his wife to on their anniversary. It was called Phil's Tara Hideaway. I knew it must have been good if he was still a married man, cause it was located off the side of this dirt road, and looked like a log cabin/shack from the outside. But inside, it was mood lighted as fuck, and very intimate. A lot of customers inside(packed to max capacity), great staff, and the food was amazing. Like fucking badass. Once again, I was a lone brown dude in a sea of white bread, but if I wanted to take a lady friend out for a romantic evening and great atmosphere(to seal the deal later), this would be the place to go. 

We attended a food packing/preparation event for a charity called Feed My Starving Children(FMSC), which provides free meals for malnurished or poverty stricken kids across the globe. They are local to Minnesota, but are starting to branch. They are fucking awesome because their workforce are staffed with volunteers on multiple shifts, and even more amazing because 92% of their proceeds go to the kids, and only use 8% for operating costs. That's beautiful on so many levels that I cannot express(as you know I am both a logical dude and a numbers guy, so crunching that kind of breakdown in my head made me smile a lot). The whole planet needs more organizations like that. Since everything is driven by volunteers as the workforce, we broke up into multiple teams, that were essentially pieces of one large cog in order to get the food prepared. Since numbers, engineering planning and coordination are my fields of specialty, I chose to become part of the warehouse/transportation of ingredients group as their leader, whereas others became label makers, and others joined various food preparation tables where the rice/soy/vitamin based food packs were made(each pack contains about 6 meals for 1 kid, or enough for 6 seperate people to eat once). And a full box of them holds 216 packs. Each packet is basically only $ 0.22 worth of cost to make.

And we fucking killed it with an efficiency and sense of urgency the state of Minnesota has never seen before in their history. We kept the flow going, pushed most tables of volunteers past the goal of food pack/box creation that the FMSC staff had given as measuring stick to aim for. There were a ton of elderly ladies who attended, who were impressed with our passion(and my polite Canadian manners, I tossed out a ton of "excuse me, ma'ams', thank you's for their efforts, and assisting with any heavy lifting without needing to be asked). The biggest gain was keeping the flow consistently moving, so we could continue to push out meal packs produced at an inhuman rate of pace.

By the end of it, the entire group of volunteers, spurred on by our transport team, created 15, 336 meals in basically an hour. That's enough food to feed 42 little kids for an entire year. I had planned prior to attending the event, to eat lunch with my counterparts afterwards, but I already felt full of joy.... seriously, it blows your mind and gets you emotional when you know there is a little girl or boy out there in the world, who doesn't get the chance to eat anything or very little, but will have a chance to properly grow on the food we prepared.

I made sure thank everyone at the end of it, because bravo..... just fucking bravo. 

That was the undisputed No. 1 highlight of my entire week coming down. And I will have that memory in my eidetic memory, to cherish, till the day I pass away. That is some priceless next level shit. I dropped a couple Ben Franklin bills as a donation before I left, and got a United Way donation card, so that I can give a portion of my monthly/yearly salary to them.

The rest of the week was spent doing work related things, driving around exploring(i.e. apple orchard). I ate at a placed called Jimmy's Food & Drink, which I initially thought was going to be a small take-out place, but it's a large sports bar and restaurant, with a wall of pretty much every famous Jimmy(or James) in the history of the world. By this point, I did notice a trend of being the only brown dude around, and I think I saw at least 4 black people by this point. There is a huge Chinese population though, enough so that some highway(694/494/5 & 35/36 freeways) signs are written in the language.

I also had a chance to explore, and buy gifts(for my team back home) at the Mall of America(2nd largest in the US) in Bloomington. It's fucking huge, but still smaller than our West Edmonton Mall in Canada(the largest in North America and the largest in the world until 2004 when China got jealous as fuck, and built a larger one out of spite.... or need due to their population ). Being the little kid at heart that I am, I checked out such places like the Lego store, ate a Japanese restaurant called The Crave, and took a ton of pictures of the Nickeloden Universe rollercoaster/theme park inside. I did see this Indian family walking around randomly doing some shopping, and they had a "OMFG !!!!!???!!!!" look on their faces when they saw a fellow brown person(I'm not Indian though ) while their no doubt teenage/early 20's daughter eyed me up(thank you but _no_) as if I was a Juicy Lucy burger. A rare brown whale of a catch. I managed to dodge that Moose hunter's bullet by disappearing into a sea of white people.


I ate and chilled at other great places(i.e. Donatelli's, Walker Art Center(I think that was the name?) etc.), tried to check off as many of the items and hit up some of the other recommended places Jena mentioned to me via PM. All in all in was great, and I would definitely go back. It's not Toronto, and will never be, but Minneapolis/St. Paul has it's charm, and the people are fantastic..... don'tcha know(inside joke for Jena  )?

BTW, I also had a blast listening to people speak with that Minnesotan accent. They were surprised when I said their accent was basically what people would stereotypically think a Canadian would speak like.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

warudo

question

who, in your opinion, but trying to be objective about physical flaws that you're willing to personally overlook etc. is the hottest kpop girl

you can make a top 5 if you want


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I wracked my brain trying to make a joke about this and I just caught myself looking up "bald naked guy" on Google.
> 
> ....
> 
> If anyone wants to photoshop Martialhorror's face onto a nude, I can tell you its doable.



Why do you have to make everything so gay dude?



> "cough" Snob "cough".



lol, I actually watched it because of the Snob review. He also introduced me to "Mommie Dearest" and "The Woodchipper Massacre"...I don't recommend the last one.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks Warudo :33

Seriously though, SMH @ Stunna not giving back to the community, and humanity, as a fellow Christian or otherwise.

He's living fat off the land, literally.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot now I'm hungry as fuck now Detective.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

but be honest D

there's nothing to do in Minnesota 

Jena must be 2 shotgun shells away from blowing off her head out of boredom


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Well might as well she does it before the cops or your neighbors accross the street do it right New Yorker?


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Thanks a lot now I'm hungry as fuck now Detective.



I missed you too, Huey.    

Why did you change your username, though?





The World said:


> but be honest D
> 
> there's nothing to do in Minnesota
> 
> Jena must be 2 shotgun shells away from blowing off head out of boredom



Like I said, it's no world level metropolis like Toronto, but there is a shit ton you can do, if you prepare well in advance, and are open minded to trying new things. A lot of people who visit for business probably just stay in their hotel room, and eat nearby.

I maximized the usage of my rental, and made sure to hit up as many interesting spots as possible.

And the weather was fucking amazing for what was supposed to be the last week of summer in Minnesota. It was basically 70-75 F all week.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 27, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Why do you have to make everything so gay dude?



Says the man who offered to post nudes of himself _ahead_ of the (hypothetical) Facebook hackers.




> lol, *I actually watched it because of the Snob review.* He also introduced me to "Mommie Dearest" and "The Woodchipper Massacre"...I don't recommend the last one.



Yes, Martial, that was the joke.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Well might as well she does it before the cops or your neighbors accross the street do it right New Yorker?



Imma go down swinging I'll tell you that


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

The World said:


> this again?



i don't remember asking this before ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2014)

the hell is Detective going on about


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

also my personal choice would be nana



;___;


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> the hell is Detective going on about



Why is it so easy to rustle you Tyler, when I was clearly making a humourous comment.

Rukia and I always use  when we make a comment regarding you, that seems disappointing but is actually funny.

Like the time you actually believed Mad Dog's actor was going to play a villain called Angry Cat in Raid II, after I made a convincing comment about it.

I lol'd


----------



## Slice (Sep 27, 2014)

*Rate whatever the fuck you want in here*

Been rereading some old comic stories and this time it was Chris Claremont's Dark Phoenix saga. Its always interesting to see how much the medium has changed over the years - and i am not talking about art here. The story goes from casually "punching bad guys in the face" to "OMG PHOENIX JUST KILLED 5 BILLION PEOPLE BY EATING A STAR" and back to "we should solve this by a trial that involves punching some guys in the face" in the span of less than 50 pages.

The unnecessary expositions still annoy me and sometimes are downright comical like Cyclops being shown on panel turning away, taking off his visor and clearly preparing to put on glasses instead while having a huge ass thought bubble that literally says "I better turn away while i put on my quartz glasses instead of my visor or lasers might shoot out of my eyes hurting my friends".

The nostalgia is strong in this one and despite the silliness in the dialogue that directly clashes with the in its core really dark story i still really like it. Especially for iconic panels like this one:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> I missed you too, Huey.
> 
> Why did you change your username, though?
> 
> ...



As a Canadian you should understand when you those summer deals after winter, or the winter deals after fall. 

They offered a free name change so I had to jump at it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2014)

I wasn't remotely rustled, but OK


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I wasn't remotely rustled, but OK



Sometimes I think your full name is Tyler Russell Young, though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

I was thinking about getting an exotic pet for the kids.

First off these shit is expensive as fuck ranging from 3k-10k. 

I was thinking about a Fox, but I would need to go to Russia to pick it up, 8K for the fox and probably another 5k in permits and shit. 

Then maybe I might go for one of those Ocelot cats.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2014)

Russell doesn't beat Lorenza.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Where is your avi from Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2014)

The upcoming Disney movie, Big Hero 6


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't remember asking this before ?\_(ツ)_/?



another poster about a week ago asked

think it was huey or gesy


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm getting a cat to deal with all the mice

fucking new york


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

well then there's a 50% chance i wouldn't have even been able to see it 

tell me!


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> well then there's a 99.9% chance i wouldn't have even been able to see it
> 
> tell me!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

I like how he realize his math was wrong and ninja edit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Stunna which video is your avi is from son, I didn't see that in the trailer !


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Says the man who offered to post nudes of himself _ahead_ of the (hypothetical) Facebook hackers.



Yes, Masamune1, that was the joke.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I like how he realize his math was wrong and ninja edit



No, that was just me making his statement more accurate/true to his rustled butthurt status, and also trolling at the same time.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

is that gif from big hero 6?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> No, that was just me making his statement more accurate/true to his rustled butthurt status, and also trolling at the same time.



Well you got me there


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Well you got me there



  

Good times, old friend, good times. 

Also:

[YOUTUBE]xcKtxwk1vZ4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jPOT4PragA0[/YOUTUBE]

It's so rare to find videos of my car online, but the black optics go so well with the glacier white body.

Soon


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Detective you don't have a winter truck or SUV ?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 27, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes, Masamune1, that was the joke.



From a self-proclaimed Creepy Bald Guy I have to wonder....


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> well then there's a 50% chance i wouldn't have even been able to see it
> 
> tell me!



warudo pls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

That's how I figure Warudo sees that post.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2014)

imma quote all these posts just to spite Grape


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> also my personal choice would be nana
> 
> 
> 
> ;___;



well nana is a model

my personal fave is

1. Dahye

2. Choa

3. Seolhyun

4. Kyungri


5. Sojin


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

> well nana is a model



she's a singer too, pls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

They all look the same Warudo


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2014)

you guys are really weird


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> That's how I figure Warudo sees that post.



I don't know what the writers were thinking at the time 

must have been high as fuck 

everyone loves dick doe 

grayson that is 


*Spoiler*: __ 



as Batman


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> she's a singer too, pls



singer............right...............


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Jason is a classy guy

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Jason just take after his Foster Father


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 27, 2014)

World back on that mediocre business.

So who has seen Maze Runner or Tombstones? What is the word on those so far? 

Also, Anna Kendrick leak and no tits. 0/10


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

I honestly don't know why I haven't put you on ignore cyphon

I guess your posts amuse me in some small way


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 27, 2014)

The World said:


> I honestly don't know why I haven't put you on ignore cyphon
> 
> I guess your posts amuse me in some small way



Because then you would have to take the extra time to take me back off ignore every time I post so that you could see what I was saying.

Just as Luc. I am irresistible.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

nah that's not it


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

I hear Tombstones is good


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2014)

At some point everyone in this thread will have everyone pn super ignore


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

we are destined to destroy each other it seems


----------



## Butcher (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm too nice for that .

That is also why I haven't put World on super ignore yet.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 27, 2014)

Only person here I had on ignore was Rica.

Got 4 movies in theaters I might end up checking out but need to find the time :/


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2014)

Tombstones was pretty decent.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

The World said:


> singer............right...............







right...........


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

These nerds arguing over Kpop


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> right...........



I was being glib luc 

I think Enno can tell you she has a mediocre voice and can barely qualify as a singer

Rania is the vocalist in their little OC group


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)

"rapper"


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> the other people in after school ain't bad by any means but when i saw that first poledance gif my dick exploded
> 
> i'm dying now



eyoung is pretty talented 












[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMLlS-cFW0I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFnmmJtvLbs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxcnUCgWoWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

i'm sure she is, but i don't actually listen to kpop

i just look at the women making it


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

hence "model" 

I guess they're all models to you


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

exactly


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

and kpop is too broad and general a term

just like regular pop

not everyone is a britney spears or kesha


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

or what do u brits have?

spice girls??

I use to fap to them when I was a wee lad


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

actually I think more specifically ginger's ginormous rack


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

The World said:


> and kpop is too broad and general a term
> 
> just like regular pop
> 
> not everyone is a britney spears or kesha



pop music from korea

kpop

bing bong


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)

Basically produced and uninspired?


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> pop music from korea
> 
> kpop
> 
> bing bong



I wasn't harping on what you said specifically

just saying


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

stunna never answered me


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Purge Anarchy - 7/10

Better than the first movie I guess??

Wish there was more carnage involved, some of the characters were pretty annoying and so generic(the couple)

well, at least the guy had the balls to not only question the crazy main lead, but also stayed back to fight off mad mex rejects

I wanted some insane manhunt type shit going on

Bad guy with the minigun was pretty cool, creepy mask degenerates were anticlimactic of course /sigh

ending was kind of just dumb


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2014)

The purge idea is so cool, just poorly executed.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

purge idea makes no logical sense in any universe besides it being for satire like following the path of idiocracy 

where all people are so dumb they will elect officials who will gladly kill them and no one does anything to stop it because society is so corrupt and autistic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2014)

I actually agree, I see it more as an interesting social experiment, this obviously isn't an idea that will even be entertained in reality.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 27, 2014)

The World said:


> purge idea makes no logical sense in any universe besides it being for satire like following the path of idiocracy
> 
> where all people are so dumb they will elect officials who will gladly kill them and no one does anything to stop it because society is so corrupt and autistic



I think the idea is meant to be that America is in the grip of a pseudo-Fascist oligarchy that has brainwashed the populace into believing the Purge works and is the solution to all of societies' ills, when really its an excuse to kill poor people and exercise absolute power.

When you hear that the government is called The New Founding Fathers and when your neighbours actually start _chanting a prayer_ to them before they kill you, you can probably throw out the idea of "elected officials".


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

I truly despise the concept of the purge.


Like basically your best friend kills your son or wife on purge day the following day you just got to pretend it didn't happen until the next purge? 


Naw son.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I truly despise the concept of the purge.
> 
> 
> Like basically your best friend kills your son or wife on purge day the following day you just got to pretend it didn't happen until the next purge?
> ...



Well, you could always kill them _that_ Purge night.

Also, revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2014)

Your best friend wants to kill your son?

You need to choose your friends better.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Naw Gesy, in the purge verse you can't really show aggression or distain towards each other so you wouldn't know how your friends or family really feel towards each other.

Plus on purge night they allow all crimes including rape (regardless of age).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Well, you could always kill them _that_ Purge night.
> 
> Also, revenge is a dish best served cold.



My point being no one will wait a year for their revenge.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> My point being no one will wait a year for their revenge.



Oh, you'd be surprised.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2014)

Yasha would argue a purge would solve over population issues


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Oh, you'd be surprised.



Not all of us are psychopaths. 

No justice for the guy, friend still free. It won't even be a month before emotions take over.

Beside any smart person would realize he is only going to prepare to defend  himself at the next purge anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2014)

Purge is an idiotic concept. Surely all the black people would fuck the white people up.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2014)

If purge was real I'd take a holiday out of the country. That or hide out in some tree with a sniper rifle.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective you don't have a winter truck or SUV ?



Nah. I think I will get an SUV eventually, but not interested in a gas guzzler right now. Besides, the Audi will be fine, it has AWD in combination with it's sports suspension and Audi Drive Select. I can change up the vehicle stability/traction/balance settings for any condition now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

If the purge is real I'll go to North Carolina to clean up the gene pool.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

Huey getting the wrong idea from my earlier speech about giving back to humanity and the community, via charity work.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> Huey getting the wrong idea from my earlier speech about giving back to humanity and the community, via charity work.



I'm thinking long term here, future generations will thank me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2014)

The concept behind the Purge is so retarded.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> The concept behind the Purge is so retarded.



What's scary, is there is most likely a large percentage of the general populous who would agree with it, for a variety of reasons, including hording more wealth, racism, and other discriminatory causes/prejudices.


----------



## teddy (Sep 27, 2014)

Wouldn't even bother living in the country anymore if there was a purge. i'd just kick it with muh uncle in munich


the premise is still pretty stupid and it was the first thing i balked at when i saw the trailer to the first film, and even more so when i found out how seriously it took itself


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

they actually had poor black people selling poorer mixed black people to filthy rich white fucks in the movie 

they even had the light skinneeed grandpa sell himself to be eviscerated by a bunch of rich psychopaths


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> If purge was real I'd take a holiday out of the country. That or hide out in some tree with a sniper rifle.



>Enno confirmed for the fat white wife beater wearing redneck fuck who enjoyed camping on top of his building with a sniper rifle while kicking back a few beers in the movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Seriously no one ever thought about doing a heist during the purge. They focus on murder but if all crime are legal why not just hit a bank ?


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Cause all the banks clear out

was like a dead zone in the movie

to where I don't know


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

people could try setting up the heist beforehand

like in the movie, the generic couple had the engine cables to their car cut, before the purge actually started

like who the fuck would do anything on the day before the actual purge?

I guess those are the schmucks who get picked off first? natural selection and all that

The mother and daughter didn't have a choice tho, because their shitty little apartment got invaded and steamrolled


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2014)

Huey's right also, the idea that people are going to just kill each other then wait a full year before doing it again is so ridiculous. 

The Purge is one of the few movies where the premise is so dumb that even if it wasn't total shit in every other way I still wouldn't like it. It MIGHT work if it was like a manga or something, but the fact that it is decapitated in realism is too much of a face palm concept.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2014)

Also, lulz at Detective plugging in Canada in his Minny review.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2014)

Poor Warudo got one of them Choji avatars


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

Same with adee, except his is more official.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Poor Warudo got one of them Choji avatars



Man, you really love Lost in Translation don't you . Did something happen in your romance life, Para-san ?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

>para-san

it's really weird seeing vbd go weab


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Man, you really love Lost in Translation don't you . Did something happen in your romance life, Para-san ?



well yeah, it's one of my favorite films

right now the homie's hit a dry spell


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2014)

I did decide to make this set cause I was listening to MBV this morning and it reminded me of this film


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

this bitch gave me a doodle of chouji 

all the shit talk I gave her and para(not lax) back in teh day


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >para-san
> 
> it's really weird seeing vbd go weab




Persona has changed my perspective on life ^_^ *sticks peace sign up


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Persona has changed my perspective on life ^_^ *sticks peace sign up



The movie?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2014)

The video game series


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 27, 2014)

I was very close to putting the album art for The Houses of the Holy as my timeline cover. 

How close did I come to being branded a pedo?


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> I was very close to putting the album art for The Houses of the Holy as my timeline cover.
> 
> How close did I come to being branded a pedo?



I think it's only logical that we defer the analysis and opinionative answer to this inquiry to our resident expert colleague, Masterrace.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 27, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul is starting to get quite boring.

Ever since Kaneki's transformation, this series has been rolling downhill more and more with each chapter.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IDQ1TpirvYI[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Person of Interest Season 4 Premiere End Music Choice.

When Finch discovered their new Batcave, I was like "HOLY SHIT, THAT EPIC BUILD-UP"

Best Realistic Batman/Cyberpunk Show Ever

Fuck Watch Dogs for copycatting their entire premise from PoI.


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> I think it's only logical that we defer the analysis and opinionative answer to this inquiry to our resident expert colleague, Masterrace.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

..... _OH_, You.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

watch dogs actually had a cooler concept and they still managed to fumble the ball and fuck up


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2014)

I heard the entire game is a debacle


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


>


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2014)

Has anyone seen Gone Girl yet? I am checking it out soon. I have expectations about it that are hopefully fulfilled. That and I really like Rosamund Pike as an actress.


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I heard the entire game is a debacle



It definitely feels like a waste of time if you play it.

I tried giving it the benefit of the doubt...but...

It's like extreme mediocrity. There is absolutely nothing memorable (good or bad) about that game.


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)

Stick with kpop girls Warudo
Brooke Shield is probably the finest 12 year old I've ever seen


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

I got Masterrace fuming using his sacred holy cow Babs


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)

Not really, I've said before was over her.

You're still rustled I got Preet on you 
#noregrets


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

I've been banned for longer 

#prisonain'tnothang


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Butcher (Sep 27, 2014)

I have faith Watch Dogs 2 will pull an Assassin's Creed II,

First game sucked/was meh, but the second game is balls-to-the-walls amazing.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Jena said:


> It definitely feels like a waste of time if you play it.
> 
> I tried giving it the benefit of the doubt...but...
> 
> It's like extreme mediocrity. There is absolutely nothing memorable (good or bad) about that game.



that's Ubisoft in general

but if Asscreeds had this I might just play again 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnk15Wf6xMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

he went to the complete opposite end of the spectrum and became full blown gay


----------



## Yasha (Sep 27, 2014)

I am having writer's block on NF.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

man I was looking through my CP and yasha was so lazy he repped me with his yumi sig 3 times


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)

Bioness was always my favorite person on the forum. nothing wrong with gay. And I've always worn Gosling and Styles avatar


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

color me surprised


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

good times eh Luc?


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

I have yet to see that filth movie with mcavoy 

thx for reminding me

you can stop now


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2014)

is this drarry


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)

It's from Kill Your Darlings
[YOUTUBE]zJHhlmC-icY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butcher (Sep 27, 2014)

The fuck I just walk into ?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2014)

What is this thread?


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)

Butcher said:


> The fuck I just walk into ?



We're talking about ships


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2014)

Warudo

That set sucks


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

shut the fuck up para

WAD repped me that pic

it was relevant

and fuck you matey yet again for not liking creep Tobi


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2014)

I feel like he wants me to say this

So imma say it

Fuck you, Warudo


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope he enters your dreams tonight and tickles your butt para


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

The person is a she.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

btw do u even lift?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

is there a joke in there riffing on the fact that owning dean koontz novels doesn't actually make you intellectual at all


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

he spelled puppy wrong


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

that wolf has never been more right doe


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

I blame the wolf puppy education system


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2014)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Go on, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

it takes passive aggressiveness and submissiveness to another level of pathetic that's for sure


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2014)

I've never actually helped someone else move 

Probably because my arms are twig-like and I can carry about 10 pounds before breaking. I also tend to be really anal-retentive about labeling things, which other people find annoying. You should see the boxes from when I last moved. Color-coded and a detailed inventory of every single item in each box written on the outside and also documented in an excel spreadsheet on my laptop.

But I was the one laughing when I had everything unpacked in under 2 weeks.



Lucaniel said:


> is there a joke in there riffing on the fact that owning dean koontz novels doesn't actually make you intellectual at all



Keeping books you read once for a college class on your shelves all eternity just to make yourself look smart is definitely a thing people do.


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)

Helping friends move stuff is pretty fun, don't get the hate.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

Jena said:


> Keeping books you read once for a college class on your shelves all eternity just to make yourself look smart is definitely a thing people do.



not me 

I don't have any books

HAHAAHAHAHHA jokes on you


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

this is how i move


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

did I give away my secret identity?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2014)

I need a book shelf, got all my books lying around in my closet and shit.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2014)

I need a bookshelf with mobility

can't even move mine it's so heavy

damn, do I even lift??


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

Jena said:


> Keeping books you read once for a college class on your shelves all eternity just to make yourself look smart is definitely a thing people do.



...

people study DEAN KOONTZ in college in america?


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)

So guud

[YOUTUBE]r9GsyF0zHaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ...
> 
> people study DEAN KOONTZ in college in america?



They don't.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

that's what i thought

so jena's reply was half a non sequitur


----------



## Yasha (Sep 27, 2014)

Heh, Para feels lost in translation at the moment.

I have a 7ft bookshelf filled with books on physics, cosmology, criminal psychology, behavioural psychology, travel guides and novel. Would be such a pain in the ass if I have to move it with no one to help.


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2014)

I have two tall bookshelves. Dream would be to have one of those walls where it's all one large bookshelf...



Lucaniel said:


> that's what i thought
> 
> so jena's reply was half a non sequitur



Lick my nose, fart-breathe. I only got like 6 hours of sleep last night. You know what I meant...


----------



## Yasha (Sep 27, 2014)

I want to have a personal library with four walls of bookshelves. Right now only the books I really, really love get the bookshelf treatment. The rest go into the cabinets or boxes and are seldom looked at again. :/


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

My personal library would be 4 servers filled with data connected to a 90 inch curve plasma tv.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 27, 2014)

Jena said:


> Lick my nose, fart-breathe. I only got like 6 hours of sleep last night. You know what I meant...



i don't know what you meant in relation to what i said because what _you_ said was about something completely different



also 6 hours is...fine...it's not a crippling lack. lol this lightweight


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]PhJPzByJukw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]PhJPzByJukw[/YOUTUBE]



I feel very emotional right now. I can only imagine the pure joy that man felt when showcasing to his son, what a true video game experience was like, when he was a kid. 

I can only hope I can have the opportunity to pass on my NES(with Orange Duck Hunt Gun), Genesis, Turbo Graphix 16, PS1, etc. one day as well, to the next generation of internet crime fighter and stylishly logical badass.


----------



## Jena (Sep 28, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't know what you meant in relation to what i said because what _you_ said was about something completely different
> 
> 
> 
> also 6 hours is...fine...it's not a crippling lack. lol this lightweight



a healthy adult needs at least 7-8 hours of sleep a night 


its called science look it up


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2014)

I have my cassette collections and Walkman ready to pass on to my daughters.


----------



## Ae (Sep 28, 2014)

They don't want that shit.


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2014)

Jena said:


> a healthy adult needs at least 7-8 hours of sleep a night
> 
> 
> its called science look it up




4-6 hours is fine. Maybe not for your feeble girl brain.

#shitHueywouldsay


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2014)

Im like Jena. I can't function without at least 6 hours sleep. Any less than that and I'm a cranky mofo


----------



## Slice (Sep 28, 2014)

I _need_ terrible amounts of sleep. 9-10 hours are perfect.
I rarely sleep more than 6 though.
Don't have time to waste half my day sleeping.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 28, 2014)

My sleep patterns varies can sleep for 12 and get away with 4.

Gonna have to watch my rentals man


----------



## Butcher (Sep 28, 2014)

I need 9, but my body tells me 6 is fine .

These days I'm getting around 6-8 hours.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 28, 2014)

Jena said:


> Keeping books you read once for a college class on your shelves all eternity just to make yourself look smart is definitely a thing people do.



Dean Koontz books are used for college English? WTF ? I loved Intensity, but I don't think any of his books are considered English Class Lit.


----------



## Slice (Sep 28, 2014)

She means college books in general. Its not that hard to get.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 28, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Dean Koontz books are used for college English? WTF ? I loved Intensity, but I don't think any of his books are considered English Class Lit.





Slice said:


> She means college books in general. Its not that hard to get.



ehhh

it's pretty hard to get 

i asked if the joke was that having dean koontz books doesn't actually make you look intellectual

then she went "having college books on your shelves to look intellectual is a thing people do"

obviously implying that dean koontz books are college books i.e. taught in college. not aware of any other commonly-accepted definitions of 'college book'


----------



## Slice (Sep 28, 2014)

Its not a connection i would make. Maybe its an easier misconnection to make when english is your first language.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 28, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its not a connection i would make. Maybe its an easier misconnection to make when english is your first language.



what do you think a college book is, if not a book used in college, and therefore presumably a book used for teaching in college


----------



## Slice (Sep 28, 2014)

No not because of that.

1) The pic posted has the Dean Koontz example.
2) Somebody says something about keeping books for whatever reason.
3) "There are people that keep their college books on the shelf just to look smart"

I simply can not read this in any other way than just pointing out that there are people that "collect" unnecessary books that has nothing to do with the Koontz comment in the pic. She's just adding to it and provides another example.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 28, 2014)

Slice said:


> No not because of that.
> 
> 1) The pic posted has the Dean Koontz example.
> 2) Somebody says something about keeping books for whatever reason.
> ...



oh

well generally if someone replies to someone else you assume the reply has a direct connection to the original statement

hence dean koontz, college books


----------



## Slice (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh wait. I think i know what happened.
IIRC it was a reaction to a Huey post - which you wouldn't have seen.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 28, 2014)

ahhhhhh

all the world's ills come from huey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh look Luc is calling my name again...


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm back.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2014)

you were gone?


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2014)

para confirmed for stealing my thoughts and selling them on craigslist


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2014)

para

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIXOeCeDwCg[/YOUTUBE]

REJOICE!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2014)

More like trying to get rid of your thoughts


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 28, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> not aware of any other commonly-accepted definitions of 'college book'



Usually my term for "college books" is something that changes your life. Mostly because all my teachers told me straight-up that the book we're currently reading for class will teach us important life lessons.

I haven't been taught any life lessons through books tho .


----------



## Butcher (Sep 28, 2014)

Got Persona 3 today .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2014)

So the Koreans are Remaking Nodame Cantabile. I hope it's good, well atleast the soundtrack.


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> So the Koreans are Remaking Nodame Cantabile. I hope it's good, well atleast the soundtrack.



They were gonna cast Yoona as the lead, but luckily she didn't accept the role. Bullet was dodged right there.


----------



## Slice (Sep 28, 2014)

I finally managed to finish Fate/Zero.

I get that this is all about the characters and their development but the lack of satisfying action scenes still irks me. Up until the end with the exception of Saber vs Lancer and the fights vs Caster everything is either offscreen or a oneshot.

The ending is equal parts sad and confusing (as in: it doesn't provide a lot of answers) but since i know this is a prequel and meant to be watched after knowing what comes after i won't complain about it.

I quite liked that it doesn't have a main character it follows all the time and instead focusses on both Kiritsugu and Kirei equally with a good amount of focus on the other masters.

Its a good series that was maybe a few episodes too long. Gorgeous colors and animation make this a good watch.

And Rider was best servant. Maybe it gets better in the follow up series but until now i am really unimpressed by Saber compared to most other spirits. I don't see her appeal apart from the giant one shot sword of doom she wields.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2014)

Detective said:


> They were gonna cast Yoona as the lead, but luckily she didn't accept the role. Bullet was dodged right there.



She's gorgeous an all but she's not Nodame material. 

Leprechaun

The only scary thing about this film is the acting.

F-


----------



## Butcher (Sep 28, 2014)

Slice said:


> And Rider was best servant. Maybe it gets better in the follow up series but until now i am really unimpressed by Saber compared to most other spirits. I don't see her appeal apart from the giant one shot sword of doom she wields.


Well, in the new adaptions of FSN, Unlimited Blade Works and Heavens Feel, you'll still feel the same about Saber.

What makes her a really good character is the Fate route, which Ufotable doesn't plan on animating.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 28, 2014)

Slice said:


> the lack of satisfying action scenes still irks me. Up until the end with the exception of Saber vs Lancer and the fights vs Caster everything is either offscreen or a oneshot.



And even the fight between Saber and Lancer can't be enjoyed consistently with all the cut aways and all the talking Saber and Lancer do after a few strikes  .


----------



## Butcher (Sep 28, 2014)

Unlimited Blade Works should be off the chain tho...if the trailers are anything to go by.


----------



## Ae (Sep 28, 2014)

Probably their best one yet
That one kid is mad suspect 
[YOUTUBE]eud3eJloXEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 28, 2014)

My first video of Kids-React, and I can't make it through one minute .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2014)

Magnum acting like he's old enough to know what a VHS is without the use of google.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 28, 2014)

I am all too familiar with VHS tapes . My Dad use to bootleg premium channels and record movies on blank VHS tapes.

Most of them have stopped working now.


----------



## Ae (Sep 28, 2014)

Dad =/= You

Like your dad had sex, but it doesn't mean you know what it's like.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't believe you, I'll have to consult Butcher about this.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 28, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Dad =/= You
> 
> Like your dad had sex, but it doesn't mean you know what it's like.



But I actually had to use VHS tapes to tape my wrestling programs when I was a kid .


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0CpsXi3atQw[/YOUTUBE]

I'm gonna see this. If only because it's Michael Mann. And he does amazing cinematography.

Dat Mann Quality


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> So the Koreans are Remaking Nodame Cantabile. I hope it's good, well atleast the soundtrack.



IU! IU! IU!


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kP8O-MOqmcw[/YOUTUBE]

Huey is all in for this one.


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kl8F-8tR8to[/YOUTUBE]

British NF users are all in, for this shenanigan filled film.


----------



## Ae (Sep 28, 2014)

Detective said:


> I'm gonna see this. If only because it's Michael Mann. And he does amazing cinematography.
> 
> Dat Mann Quality



I'll probably see it too, Hemsworth is always likable.


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I'll probably see it too, Hemsworth is always likable.



Maybe as a person, but as an actor, he's bland as fuck.

Mann is the real reason to watch this film. His eye for scenery and specific/creative shots, is impeccable.


----------



## Jena (Sep 28, 2014)

*O Brother Where Art Thou* - 9/10

Love this movie.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]kl8F-8tR8to[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> British NF users are all in, for this shenanigan filled film.



on that sin time

posted that like 3-4 days ago


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 28, 2014)

The Equalizer - 8/10

When I first heard that Antoine Fuqua and Denzel were working together again I was sorta excited and set my hopes high for another masterpiece such as Training Day. Then I saw the trailer and realized it wasn't going to be as near as great as Training Day. What The Equalizer lacked in dialogue excelled in many action-pack gritty violent scenes. For those who has seen the movie will agree that the Home Mart warehouse scene will be one to remember.


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2014)

Detective said:


> [youtube]0CpsXi3atQw[/youtube]
> 
> I'm gonna see this. If only because it's Michael Mann. And he does amazing cinematography.
> 
> Dat Mann Quality



Winner for most unrealistic plot, and worst casting ever?


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2014)

your avy has a punchable face

so I assume you have a punchable face


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2014)

Slice said:


> I finally managed to finish Fate/Zero.
> 
> I get that this is all about the characters and their development but the lack of satisfying action scenes still irks me. Up until the end with the exception of Saber vs Lancer and the fights vs Caster everything is either offscreen or a oneshot.
> 
> ...



What were you confused about?

I looked up some backstory after I saw the series too cause I wasn't overly familiar with the Type Moon universe beyond watching KnK and playing Fate/Extra


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2014)

This is great 
[YOUTUBE]BmwjpVxHjSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]dGSSMS9HUR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]kl8F-8tR8to[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> British NF users are all in, for this shenanigan filled film.



We are?

News to me.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2014)

I has sparkles!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 29, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> This is great
> [YOUTUBE]BmwjpVxHjSI[/YOUTUBE]



I admit. I legitimately lol'd


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank God I stopped reading Naruto.

Cause,damn that latest chapter was a gigantic shit on Sakura's character.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2014)

sakura's character _is_ a gigantic shit


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2014)

what happened, Pseudo


----------



## Butcher (Sep 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> sakura's character _is_ a gigantic shit


This.

No way she could've gotten any worse.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> what happened, Pseudo


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2014)

the first panel I was like, "that callback... this isnt--"

second panel:


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> sakura's character _is_ a gigantic shit



Nah, she's Kishi's best character.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 29, 2014)

This is just pure gold.

Well, it'll probably be ret-conned in a few chapters.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Nah, she's Kishi's best character.



don't steal rukia's gimmick


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 29, 2014)

Butcher said:


> This is just pure gold.
> 
> Well, it'll probably be ret-conned in a few chapters.



it's genjutsu. 

she still loves him, btw


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2014)

Sakura is a cautionary tale for all those who put dick on the pedestal.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2014)

Are the characters in Naruto still 14?? Bunch of over powered twats.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2014)

Old man Enno mad at OP kids in a shonen?


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Are the characters in Naruto still 14?? Bunch of over powered twats.



Shippuden time skip made them 16
And what anime, involving fighting doesn't have op characters.


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2014)

@16:40 New ringtone  
[YOUTUBE]JN2rG0WexqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Old man Enno mad at OP kids in a shonen?



If it was well written it would be something, but the powerups for Sasuke seem to come out of Kishi's ass.


----------



## teddy (Sep 29, 2014)

It's because they do. how you go from reading movements and being able to roughly copy other ninjutsu techniques, to what we have now can't be explained otherwise


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahahaha I just went and read that fucking chapter. Kishi's unintentional comedy is second to none.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 29, 2014)

stop reading naruto guys, it is making me passive-aggressive.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2014)

is the series over yet


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> is the series over yet



I think it's about to end soon? I also heard there is going to be a part 3 though...


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 29, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> I think it's about to end soon? I also heard there is going to be a part 3 though...



Seeing Naruto middle aged and working a 9-5 would bring me back to the series.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2014)

Guess I should start my rewatch soon then


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, you _WATCH_ Naruto?


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 29, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Wait, you _WATCH_ Naruto?



Just when it couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2014)

Jesus Stunna smfh


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2014)

I watched Part 1 way back when, yes. And I don't feel bad about it either.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2014)

I only watched a little Part 2. I read the rest.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 29, 2014)

Greatest thread ever.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2014)

stunna is depressingly masochistic


----------



## Slice (Sep 29, 2014)

The World said:


> What were you confused about?
> 
> I looked up some backstory after I saw the series too cause I wasn't overly familiar with the Type Moon universe beyond watching KnK and playing Fate/Extra



Its just all very random. Like they needed to put in a lot of things and realized they only had three minutes left.
Like:

*Spoiler*: _Ending Spoilers for Fate/Zero_ 




After Kiritsugu is technically the last master standing before the grail
- Gilgamesh suddenly lives
- Kirei now seems to be immortal
- Kiritsugu cannot see his daughter again because plot says so
- Instead finds a random child he then raises
- The little girl is now head of the magic family


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Greatest thread ever.



fingers crossed someone found that guy a padded cell


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its just all very random. Like they needed to put in a lot of things and realized they only had three minutes left.
> Like:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ending Spoilers for Fate/Zero_
> ...



"because plot says so"?

because he broke his deal and the consequences fucked him, you mean


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> fingers crossed someone found that guy a padded cell



I wonder what he thinks about Naruto now? I mean it was already a steaming pile of shit 5 years ago, and it's only gotten worse.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> I wonder what he thinks about Naruto now? I mean it was already a steaming pile of shit 5 years ago, and it's only gotten worse.



honestly, he probably still sings its praises


----------



## Slice (Sep 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> "because plot says so"?
> 
> because he broke his deal and the consequences fucked him, you mean



From what he has shown in the series i find it hard to believe anyone could have stopped him.


----------



## Slice (Sep 29, 2014)

The War and Peace thread! Good memories.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2014)

Slice said:


> From what he has shown in the series i find it hard to believe anyone could have stopped him.



except that he showed all those things while in peak condition, as opposed to dying from a ridiculously powerful curse with no powers


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2014)

Watch Naruto?! Why don't you just let people kick you in the balls Stunna. That would be less painful.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2014)

Wasn't painful as of my latest viewing a couple years back. I'm quite fond of the OST for one


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its just all very random. Like they needed to put in a lot of things and realized they only had three minutes left.
> Like:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ending Spoilers for Fate/Zero_
> ...



Fate Stay Night addresses all these.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I watched Part 1 way back when, yes. And I don't feel bad about it either.


Do you feel bad that you also watched every single one of the fillers?

I still do .


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 29, 2014)

the characters bodies in naruto look so weird, like they belong on _King of the Hill_ or something.

I remember the gifs of Deva Pein vs Naruto from the anime. It legit looked like the cut scenes from the Zelda Philips CDI games, and at one pont Deva was running like 90s Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2014)

Stunna I dare you to watch all of Part 2 with the fillers.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 29, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> the characters bodies in naruto look so weird, like they belong on _King of the Hill_ or something.
> 
> I remember the gifs of Deva Pein vs Naruto from the anime. It legit looked like the cut scenes from the Zelda Philips CDI games, and at one pont Deva was running like 90s Sonic the Hedgehog.


I never understand how anime people can run with both their hands trailing behind. That shit's just weird unnatural.


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2014)

Have you even watch Fargo yet, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2014)

I will have by S2, Scout.


----------



## Slice (Sep 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Fate Stay Night addresses all these.



I know. I just listed it because Warudo asked what confused me.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2014)

Any good anime this season??


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 29, 2014)

Which season current, or upcoming?

Current one is horrible, most decent things is Barakamon.

Upcoming (or is already current?),  has Parasyte, Fate, Mushishi Zoku S2, and some other i may be forgetting.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 29, 2014)

Which animation is that ava from, Stunna?


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, I watch Shark Tank and I'm like "what am I doing with my life..."


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheers German Stunna.


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Any good anime this season??



There's never a good anime


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 29, 2014)

A Walk Among Tombstones - *5/10*

This movie could have been a lot better with better casting and directing. Many scenes in this movie were cringe worthy because of really bad acting. Besides that this was a okay crime/mystery film. I wouldn't recommend anyone to buy in theaters though. This seems like the type of movie that will be on Netflix in the future.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 29, 2014)

I found the crossover ok.

Few laughs and nice to and fro with the match-ups at times, but too long and somewhat overblown with the similarities.

Also missed opportunity with not much Marge and Louis interaction


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 29, 2014)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT CONTRACTIONS ARE 20 minutes apart!


6 more hours !!!!!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wZfs22E7JmI[/YOUTUBE]

get hyped


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2014)

Was hoping it would be a serious movie


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2014)

are you like

unaware what kind of writer Pynchon is


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2014)

Not familiar with his work, not like Pynchon's stuff is common knowledge.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2014)

Crying of Lot 49 is one of the most studied novels in HS and College

Say no to illiteracy


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2014)

They didn't make us read books until 12th grade and if you weren't in AP classes you almost didn't have to do anything.
Most of the thing they made us read before 12th was those shit in the textbook.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 29, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> They didn't make us read books until 12th grade and if you weren't in AP classes you almost didn't have to do anything.
> Most of the thing they made us read before 12th was those shit in the textbook.



What do you mean they didn't make you read books? What type of school did you go to?


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2014)

We read short stories and poems, but they were all within the textbooks.

This is all the actual books I remember reading in HS. Four of them was only because I had AP classes and five of them was all in the final year because that was the only year I was in AP English.

Anthem
Romeo and Juliet 
Things Fall Apart
Pride & Prejudice 
Wuthering Heights
Macbeth


----------



## Ae (Sep 30, 2014)

@1:45 This guy  
[YOUTUBE]5rt9tFjHaso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butcher (Sep 30, 2014)

Just looked up a pic of Kirijo's Persona.

God damn thing looks beast .


----------



## Grape (Sep 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> We read short stories and poems, but they were all within the textbooks.
> 
> This is all the actual books I remember reading in HS. Four of them was only because I had AP classes and five of them was all in the final year because that was the only year I was in AP English.
> 
> ...




Jesus Christ, you graduated with that grammar?


----------



## Ae (Sep 30, 2014)

I immaculate at engrish


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2014)

Jesus Christ that Vice trailer


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 30, 2014)

huh this is random


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]wZfs22E7JmI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> get hyped



niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2014)

Geez, US visa application process is super tedious. I don't know how Para managed to get the citizenship.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]wZfs22E7JmI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> get hyped



Looks like best film of the year.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]wZfs22E7JmI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> get hyped



I'm all in

I'm constantly surprised at Joaquin's career growth these past few years


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Geez, US visa application process is super tedious. I don't know how Para managed to get the citizenship.



I was born here


----------



## Slice (Sep 30, 2014)

Here you get the same citizenship your parents have. Doesnt matter if you are born here if your parents are from (e.g.) france then you are French.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2014)

What if your parents have different citizenships? ie German and American


----------



## Slice (Sep 30, 2014)

If one of your parents is German and you are born in Germany you get the citizenship.

I have no idea what happens if each parent is from a different country.
Plus there are a huge amount of exceptions and additional scenarios.
Way more complicated than the US approach. Good old german bureaucracy at work.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2014)

Born in France but can only get citizenship by serving 3-4 years in the army.

Fuck that.


----------



## Grape (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not sure about this new PTA film, Para. I'll give it a chance.

Trailer reminds me of The Big Lebowski/Boogie Nights mixed, but weird.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]wZfs22E7JmI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> get hyped



Ugh Owen Wilson. Other than that looks good.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2014)

Grape said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure about this new PTA film, Para. I'll give it a chance.
> 
> Trailer reminds me of The Big Lebowski/Boogie Nights mixed, but weird.



say no to illiteracy kids


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Geez, US visa application process is super tedious. I don't know how Para managed to get the citizenship.



Naturalization in the United States is actually very simple. It's very easy to become a US citizen.

If you're born in the US, then you are a citizen. It is irrelevant where your parents are from.

If you've lived in the US for a few years as a non-citizen, then you just take a test and you've got a citizenship. (you wait less years if you're living with an American spouse)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]wZfs22E7JmI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> get hyped



I've seen The Master so I know what a Joaquin Phoenix-PTA combo (I'm referring to The Master) looks like. With that said, I'm not setting my hopes too high or too low.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 30, 2014)

Persona 3 is actually quite good .


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Persona 3 is actually quite good .



baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby, oh yeah, dum dum dum dum dum dum dum


----------



## Butcher (Sep 30, 2014)

Hasn't gotten old yet.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2014)

The opening is awesome.

Butch always skips it


----------



## Butcher (Sep 30, 2014)

I got shit to play, mang.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2014)

How do you two know each other?

Also, Butcher you're playing the PS2 version right?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> How do you two know each other?


You seriously don't know ?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> You seriously don't know ?



I must have missed that part when I read your life story.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 30, 2014)

Twin brothers, VBD.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2014)

Who has a bigger dick between you two?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2014)

I wouldn't know.


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Geez, US visa application process is super tedious. I don't know how Para managed to get the citizenship.



I myself have put in for a Green Card, as a precaution, in case I were to be ever interested in moving to the US for a large role in my organization. 

I also know that Para is apparently a natural born US citizen, but like many Republicans regarding Obama's own patriotic status, I feel that documents can be forged, and numbers entered into a system, if the right palms are greased with the currency of democracy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2014)

I still remembered how surprised I was to find out that Para isn't black, and instead Mexican .


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2014)

Why would you think he is black?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2014)

People have assumed I'm white based on my interests as well smh

Hey VBD have you seen the Inherent Vice trailer yet :33


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 30, 2014)

Technically para is a chicano not a mexican.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2014)

Mexican American 

Fuck outta here with that Chicano label


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> People have assumed I'm white based on my interests as well smh
> 
> Hey VBD have you seen the Inherent Vice trailer yet :33



No, but I am looking forward to the movie.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 30, 2014)

Ditching the spanish word for a bland english term, as expected of a Chicano.


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Mexican American
> 
> Fuck outta here with that Chicano label



Sama is our resident Mexico expert, so I'm gonna have to side with his assessment of your Chicano status, Juan.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2014)

Watch a movie
Play Persona 3
Read Jojos


How should I waste my night


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]40SFqadRTQ0[/YOUTUBE]

*To summarize:*

_"It actually makes me feel proud, it reminds me of my heritage and where I came from - you know, when people use to scalp our people and use their skins as proof of kills!"_

_"Hello everyone, this concept doesn't really matter because there are WORSE issues facing Native Americans, right!?" _


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2014)

"We call ourselves skins"


Yeah..and blacks call themselves ^ (use bro) too . You serious posting that crap here detective ?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]40SFqadRTQ0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *To summarize:*
> 
> ...



It really didn't become a national big deal until rich white people made it one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2014)

the washington white guys would be a hot name. got a CEO on there as their symbol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 30, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> the washington white guys would be a hot name. got a CEO on there as their symbol



In all serious they should rename the team the Washington Corrupt Politicians in honor of its district.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2014)

Detective you ignoring me at the moment breh?


----------



## Detective (Oct 1, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective you ignoring me at the moment breh?



What? No of course not, brother. And I apologize if it came across that way, that wasn't my attention. I am usually very good with responding, but my time during weekdays is extremely limited due to my work schedule, so I don't post a lot at all, until the weekends.

Did you have an inquiry or request that I missed Speedy? I checked my PMs and VMs, and didn't see anything recently.





Violent By Design said:


> "We call ourselves skins"
> 
> 
> Yeah..and blacks call themselves ^ (use bro) too . You serious posting that crap here detective ?



I should have used the  emote, but I was basically mocking their whole promo with those summarized quotes, VBD.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> What? No of course not, brother. And I apologize if it came across that way, that wasn't my attention. I am usually very good with responding, but my time during weekdays is extremely limited due to my work schedule, so I don't post a lot at all, until the weekends.
> 
> Did you have an inquiry or request that I missed Speedy? I checked my PMs and VMs, and didn't see anything recently.



I asked if you ever been to comicon? You might have missed it. Off to work in a few hours so I'll PM you a few things later when it comes to mind.


----------



## Ae (Oct 1, 2014)

This rendition is too GOAT BOAT
[YOUTUBE]iTBs3vaVnvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2014)

I thought Para was a girl


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2014)

Stunna, that's rude.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2014)

>you will never date a genderbent para


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Stunna, that's rude.


jk it was Eno I thought was a girl



Lucaniel said:


>


stolen with the quickness


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2014)

> jk it was Eno I thought was a girl



Fuck you Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2014)

Jena!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 1, 2014)

I wanna write a movie script.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2014)

hey, me too


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2014)

My dream is to write a novel. Unfortunately I lack the writing skills. But seeing some of the twats getting published these days gives me hope.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> hey, me too



Lets get to it. What should it be about?


----------



## Grape (Oct 1, 2014)

That's depressing on at least four levels, Enno


----------



## D T (Oct 1, 2014)

*Mommy* - Very poignant film that knows when to be funny. Dolan knows how to alternate between dramatic and comedic scenes pretty fkin well. And the comedic one only serves to exacerbate the sadder scenes. A lot of great ideas. Dolan young age shows at time but it never is much of a detriment. DaRealDeal/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 1, 2014)

Got to see Lara Croft's mo cap actress/voice actress naked in Californication  .


----------



## D T (Oct 1, 2014)

Got to see Dolan tonight.


----------



## D T (Oct 1, 2014)

You should see it on the big screen tho.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 1, 2014)

If it ever gets to big screen where i live i will, but i seriously doubt it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 1, 2014)

did someone say mommy?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 1, 2014)

I need everyone to vote for these new emicons  



Do it for the theater section.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2014)

First day as a dad. 






Haven't slept in the pass 48 hours !


----------



## Detective (Oct 1, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I asked if you ever been to comicon? You might have missed it. Off to work in a few hours so I'll PM you a few things later when it comes to mind.



Yeah, I unfortunately missed this inquiry. It's been a couple days since I last posted regarding the Minnesota trip.

And yes, to answer your question, I have been to Comic Con. Was a really nice experience. You need to fucking plan way ahead of time, though. In order to maximize your timespent, otherwise it's not worth the $$$.


----------



## Detective (Oct 1, 2014)

And speaking of people assuming other users were girls, I think I assumed Stunna was a rich middle class white kid from the South during his Year 1 on NF.


Oh wait, he portrayed himself as such, until he felt comfortable enough for whatever reason to out himself as an African American youth.

Rukia still feels that knife in the back-esque betrayal to this day.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 1, 2014)

I assumed Rukia and Yasha were girls years back. As a result of so many people with girly sets and names on here, I assumed Jena was a guy.


----------



## Detective (Oct 1, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I assumed Rukia and Yasha were girls years back. As a result of so many people with girly sets and names on here, I assumed Jena was a guy.



I think we all remember Rukia's Emma Watson Burbury fashion set, and Kristen Stewart phase, so that's understandable.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2014)

He also had a Kristen Bell set


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2014)

>Thought Rukia was female because he had girls in his set


----------



## Detective (Oct 2, 2014)

I initially thought Masterrace was a white dude. But I now know better. I don't think I can go back to that older train of thought.

Masterblackness is forever.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2014)

The Signal (2014): B+

It's science fiction, but as a genre instead of a setting. I thought it was pretty good, with an intriguing story that only gets more bizarre as time moves along, compelling characters, good performances, beautiful imagery and slow pacing that actually works. Some of the SFX aren't great, but the filmmakers utilize their budget limitations pretty effectively.


----------



## Slice (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> First day as a dad.
> 
> Haven't slept in the past 48 hours !



Sleep will soon become a foreign concept.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm a girl! But no one believes me!

South Shaolin Vs North Shaolin: F

Despite containing drag queen ghosts and fire breathing ninja, it was quite boring. It came from the "Fistful of Kung Fu" box-set, which boasts the much better "General Stone", which answers the question of "What happens when a Mommy and a Statue make love? They produce HEROES!". That was cinematic gold...whereas this was just shit.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 2, 2014)

I believe you.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 2, 2014)

I just assumed Rukia was a chick at first myself.

Ya know, the non-existent female character Rukia  from Bleach and all that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2014)

I still think Rukia being a girl is a possibility. I mean he's a guy in my head _now_, but if he ever came out as one of the fairer sex, I would not be surprised.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2014)

I think Rukia is a person with no gender .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 2, 2014)

Didn't Rukia have the Mila Kunis set for awhile?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2014)

I had a Mila Kunis set for awhile..

Her being a mom now kinda ruined the fantasy for me tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> Sleep will soon become a foreign concept.



I sat down in that visitor's chair at each hospital room and had the best sleep of my life.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats Huey

You're in the final frontier of the rest of your life now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks,

Naw I still have to get through my daughters teenage years. 


Well if anything at least Stunna and Luc shown me of what's to come when it comes to teenage girls.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2014)

You have 2 girls?

In this era ?


.....I'll pray for your soul


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 2, 2014)

Huey is clearly the new Meg.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2014)

Who is Meg?


----------



## Butcher (Oct 2, 2014)

The Megalodon Shark's nickname from Steve Alten's Meg series. 

Or it could be the character from Family Guy


----------



## Detective (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Well if anything at least Stunna and Luc shown me of what's to come when it comes to teenage girls.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 2, 2014)

Detective said:


>



PM me what made you laugh due to this comment.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2014)

I just got blasted by my Dad when I said I think that All of Fincher's movies are better than Training Day. He really wants to see Equalizer, but I would much prefer to see Gone Girl. Now, I'm okay with being disagreed with, but then he used the "According to people, Training Day > Fincher."

Then I said that the same could be said for Doctor Who (A show he hates). Then he just started yelling, telling me that the popularity argument couldn't be applied to "shit" like Doctor Who.

Seriously, why the fuck do people have to get so uppity about an opinion on film ?


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2014)

last I checked, Smith died at the end of the movie, so hardly surprising?



Magnum Miracles said:


> I just got blasted by my Dad when I said I think that All of Fincher's movies are better than Training Day. He really wants to see Equalizer, but I would much prefer to see Gone Girl. Now, I'm okay with being disagreed with, but then he used the "According to people, Training Day > Fincher."
> 
> Then I said that the same could be said for Doctor Who (A show he hates). Then he just started yelling, telling me that the popularity argument couldn't be applied to "shit" like Doctor Who.
> 
> Seriously, why the fuck do people have to get so uppity about an opinion on film ?



because you have terribru taste and your dad needs to call you on it


----------



## Butcher (Oct 2, 2014)

Dad sure does love double standards .

Oh, and being close minded.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2014)

The World said:


> because you have terribru taste and your dad needs to call you on it



He thinks American Olboy > Original Oldboy .


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2014)

I actually like Fincher movies, except Benjamin button, fuck that movie

and him fucking up the aliens franchise way back in the day


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> He thinks American Olboy > Original Oldboy .



slap him across the face and say he deserved it


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2014)

The World said:


> I actually like Fincher movies, except Benjamin button, fuck that movie
> 
> and him fucking up the aliens franchise way back in the day



I totally forgot he made Resurrection. God that was a terrible movie.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2014)

Warudo


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 3, 2014)

The World said:


> I actually like Fincher movies, except Benjamin button, fuck that movie
> 
> and him fucking up the aliens franchise way back in the day





Magnum Miracles said:


> I totally forgot he made Resurrection. God that was a terrible movie.



It was _Alien 3,_ not _Alien: Resurrection._

And it wasn't his fault. The main issue was a very troubled production, which is one of the reasons he was brought on in the first place (since he was a relatively new director at the time). Fincher was only brought in as a last-minute replacement and was given very little time to prepare for anything, and suffered a lot of studio interference. The sets were ready but the script was not, so the plot had to be written around it, and the movie had several screenwriters and directors even before he was brought on. The final movie isn't even the one he directed- the studio went back and re-shot and re-did several scenes without him. Fincher hated the whole experience and disowned the final product.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2014)

Have anyone seen Gracepoint?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2014)

Fincher has made a lot of movies better than Training Day, his filmography is pretty much quality.


Also, congrats Huey-chan.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 3, 2014)

I fell in love with Fincher after I seen the Social Network. After that I wanted to see the rest of his filmography. To my surprise he directed one of my favorite movies - Fight Club.


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

and?

you dont see me calling him madawa~sama


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2014)

yes, yes I do.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2014)

*Gone Girl*

this started out seeming relatively straightforward, then became slightly less straightforward albeit still firmly within my frame of reference, and then finished as a fucked-up, twisted paean to marriage in the 21st century 

actually left me feeling more horrified than se7en


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

hollywood always ready to ruin my day 

x-men will never be great

just like spiderman


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

stunna 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCEFMY4TWGw[/YOUTUBE]

I'm all in


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2014)

The World said:


> stunna
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCEFMY4TWGw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm all in



it's gonna be mediocre again

count on it


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2014)

Did you actually watch the episode, Warudo?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 3, 2014)

Samara?

Really Stunna ?


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> it's gonna be mediocre again
> 
> count on it


why u gotta jinx it


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2014)

B3 wasn't mediocre tho


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2014)

dat turrible opinion

Thane and Samara were the best party members in ME2 (haven't played 3 yet)


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

Garrus and Wrex are the only crew that matters

and Liara as my wifey and Legion as my robot butler/bodyguard


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 3, 2014)

*that feel when I wanna watch Gone Girl in a XD theater tomorrow but the XD theater is used for Annabelle.
*
What the hell Cinemark?


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

gone girl looks like shit


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 3, 2014)

Grunt > Wrex as of ME 3.

However, keep in mind I haven't played the Citadel DLC.


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

.............................









get out


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _This is why, Warudo_ 



[youtube]zpFQEbO4JXQ[/youtube]




So yeah, Grunt > Wrex .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2014)

Grunt's more interesting, yes.


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

new generation is full of bad opinions


Luc I weep you were born along with these brain dead half-wits


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2014)

>wearing a Madara set


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

you've only proved my point


----------



## Butcher (Oct 3, 2014)

Madara has only done one beast thing, iirc.

Also

Samara is pretty bad. Only Jacob is worse than her.


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not wearing a Madara set 

I just saw the new Nardo opening and put some top notch animation in my set


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

stunna trying to be like me 

you can't copy greatness


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 3, 2014)

The World said:


> I'm not wearing a Madara set



Wut?

At least change the avy .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2014)

Wrex is cool 'n all

but Grunt's thing with being the perfect Krogan and trying to fit in was more interesting


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

stunna forever hated by women and his short bitch ass


----------



## Butcher (Oct 3, 2014)

At least make the avy a gif, Warudo 

Maybe fix the sigs too to go with the episode the avy is from.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2014)

not mad, just sayin


----------



## Butcher (Oct 3, 2014)

Samara is still worse than Warudo's set though .


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

Butcher said:


> At least make the avy a gif, Warudo
> 
> Maybe fix the sigs too to go with the episode the avy is from.



so you watch the nardo anime

suspect as fuck 

I just said I saw the new opening


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1t0A_tZGrYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2014)

warudo, with the naruto set again, c'mon man 



Stunna said:


> B3 wasn't mediocre tho



yes, it was


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

B1 was meh(animation was great)

B2 was terrible(except Wan)

B3 was just okay


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2014)

B3 was great by Korra standards, okay otherwise


----------



## Parallax (Oct 3, 2014)

Imma try to see Gone Girl today


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2014)

stunna, here's the full-size version of your ava stock



pls use it to improve on the awful quality of your current ava


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2014)

oh, he already changed it

to another avatar of similarly bad quality

stunna why you gotta do that


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2014)

here you go all-fucking-over-again, stunna

don't mess it up this time


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

I like andy when he does his short skits with his lonely island group

not sure about him as an actor

I mean I kind of enjoyed Hot Rod but I dunno.............


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2014)

your opinions on holdover avatars are irrelevant


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 3, 2014)

*Wrong Turn 3: F
*

Honestly, I think this films kills it for me, I may never watch another horror film. 

Even by horror movie standards, these guys are dumb. I was yelling at my screen the whole time.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2014)

You should be screaming at yourself for watch that movie


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 3, 2014)

Parks & Rec is the best thing to have happened to me in a looong time


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2014)

The best thing that happened to you is a shitty comedy series?


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cRbAXWfthtA[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure about Cooper, but Eastwood is apparently directing this, so that gets my vote of confidence.

All in.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2014)

It's on Chris Kyle? Interesting


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 3, 2014)

Finally home !!!!!


And the house crowded as fuck!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2014)

Same here


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2014)

Annabelle: F

Same shit, different title. Review should be up tomorrow morning or maybe tonight.


----------



## Jena (Oct 3, 2014)

I got a bunch of crap from the library to watch so this is going to be a dump

*Snakes on a Plane* - motherfucking snakes/10
Still entertaining years later. 

*I Love You Phillip Morris* - 8/10
Good performances by Carrey and McGregor and an entertaining movie. 

*Love in the Afternoon* - 8/10
One of my fave Hepburn movies. Weird premise but really cute.

*Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters* - /10
This is fucking retarded. I loved it.


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

22 Jump Street - 22?/10

Funniest movie of the year

No movie ever even gonna come close

stop trying












































FUCK YOU ESE


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2014)

People who's not old go to the library?
Is that like going to the local video nowadays?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2014)

Nymphomaniac  vol. I

B+

Olympus Has Fallen

C


----------



## Jena (Oct 3, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> People who's not old go to the library?
> Is that like going to the local video nowadays?



Sometimes it's fun to sift through a bunch of movies and grab some that look interesting


----------



## Yasha (Oct 3, 2014)

Jena said:


> I got a bunch of crap from the library to watch so this is going to be a dump
> 
> *Snakes on a Plane* - motherfucking snakes/10
> Still entertaining years later.
> ...



Mistook you for MartialHorror for a second.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Mistook you for MartialHorror for a second.



same here


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

I actually thought it was Taleran at first


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Guys, try this memory test.





			
				I got this said:
			
		

> Impressive! You remembered all of the photos! You most likely have what's called an "eidetic" memory. This means that you have a remarkable ability to recall images. You pay attention to detail, you notice the small things, and you have a gut intuition that kicks in when you've seen something more than once. You have a great analytic abilities and you're a natural born problem solver.



But this is more of a test of observation skill and short-term memory. I have problem converting stuff I learn into long-term memory. Sigh.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

I just watched Dallas Buyers Club for the first time.

I can understand why Matt won an oscar for that role.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Guys, try this memory test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the same thing, which is why I call bullshit. My memory is all sorts of suck.

Premium Rush: B

Fun movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 4, 2014)

Goddam it was busy tonight. In every sense of phrase, everyone and their mother was coming to see Gone Girl.

Somebody shoot me .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Goddam it was busy tonight. In every sense of phrase, everyone and their mother was coming to see Gone Girl.
> 
> Somebody shoot me .



Do you work at a theater?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 4, 2014)

Yup.

Started last month.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 4, 2014)

*Gone Girl:* A-

Truly 'amazing'.


----------



## Grape (Oct 4, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> I just watched Dallas Buyers Club for the first time.
> 
> I can understand why Matt won an oscar for that role.




Nah. Joaquin Phoenix was passed up on the nomination and win.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

I have never even heard of Matthew McConaughey until Dallas Buyers Club and True Detective.


----------



## Grape (Oct 4, 2014)

Dam, Yasha.

How's that even possible? XD


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Grape said:


> Nah. Joaquin Phoenix was passed up on the nomination and win.



Nope‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏
He should have won for The Master tho


----------



## Slice (Oct 4, 2014)

I completely missed that Gone Girl was opening this week.
Lets see if i can manage to find some people to go to the movies tonight,


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> I completely missed that Gone Girl was opening this week.
> Lets see if i can manage to find some people to go to the movies tonight,



Movie won't show up in my place until the 23rd

Friggin' Korea man 

Though that might be a blessing in diguise since i've got tasks and future exams stacked up and lined up, better get those out of the way first


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 4, 2014)

Im glad i heard Fincher didn't tamper with Gone Girl's original ending, it does feel anticlimactic but it complements the overall narrative gist very well. I had no complaints about it when i read the book.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Are English films dubbed in Korea?


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 4, 2014)

No thankfully


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2014)

Review of "Annabelle" is up in sig! Enjoy! 

Or I'll spank you.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> Started last month.


Lucky you. 



Grape said:


> Nah. Joaquin Phoenix was passed up on the nomination and win.



For _Her_? I think the premise of the movie deserved an Oscar (which I think it did) more than Joaquins performance.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Review of "Annabelle" is up in sig! Enjoy!
> 
> Or I'll spank you.



Nice site and review. I'm still upset that I won't be able to watch Gone Girl in the IMAX theater because its reserved for Annabelle. Fincher deserve IMAX every time he releases a movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Guys, try this memory test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a crap quiz. My memory sucks ass and I got the eidetic memory message aswell.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 4, 2014)

My wife was hounding me about checking out How to Get Away With Murder  so I watched the pilot. I thought it was ok. Don't see what all of the fuss is about. 

So many movies in theaters I want to watch right now. Thought about going to see 2 today.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JMgWMzbM2Pk[/YOUTUBE]

Why?


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 4, 2014)

F/SN Premiere in a couple of hours


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

I heard it was gonna episode 1 and 2 that will premiere today and that each will be an hour long.  I'm not sure how true this is doe


----------



## Slice (Oct 4, 2014)

Going to watch it sunday evening.
I timed finishing F/Z almost perfectly.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 4, 2014)

how was it slice


----------



## Slice (Oct 4, 2014)

Good. Would have liked to see some actual fighting instead of offscreen beatings and one shots. Ending was confusing (but i never saw F/SN). Liked the equal focus on Kiritsugu and Kirei. Saber is boring, have no idea where her huge fan following comes from. Rider is best servant. Gorgeous art.
4/5 series.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> Good. Would have liked to see some actual fighting instead of offscreen beatings and one shots. Ending was confusing (but i never saw F/SN). *Liked the equal focus on Kiritsugu and Kirei. Saber is boring, have no idea where her huge fan following comes from. Rider is best servant. Gorgeous art.*
> 4/5 series.





/rep


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Saber's huge fandom comes from her being the main character's stand. That's pretty much it, she has no character.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Dear White People is gonna be GOAT; get'cho racist ass outta' here, Jerusalem


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

rip saturday morning cartoons


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

this is actually

kind of sad

I feel old


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

I had been telling my friends for years that cartoons were getting genocided on Saturdays. They wouldn't believe me when I said the only thing was left was that CW was playing re-runs of Dragonball Kai and Yugioh .


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

The end is nigh 
[YOUTUBE]cXQrbxD9_Ng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Dealership called. My car will be going into construction soon. Fuck yeah!

[YOUTUBE]gDdEuBys-K4[/YOUTUBE]

My model has the all leather black sports seats. And loaded with the tech package. Those 19" are gonna be sick, though.

And I recently found a video that shows the carefullness and thought put into the build process.

[YOUTUBE]Fpw09s_-68Q[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck Yeah Germany 

My pimp game is going to take a level up with this new addition to my arsenal.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> rip saturday morning cartoons



I don't know what to say right now..... but if I had to choose 3 words, it would be:


fuck you humanity


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]Fpw09s_-68Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fuck Yeah Germany



That video is probably as authentic as those video of company showing how "happy" their employees are.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> That video is probably as authentic as those video of company showing how "happy" their employees are.



I thought so at first too, but there are a ton of these videos around the net. Those Germans don't fuck around when it comes to engineering and construction. So damn detail oriented, I love it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 4, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> being the main character's stand.



I see what you did there .


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I see what you did there .


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> I thought so at first too, but there are a ton of these videos around the net. Those Germans don't fuck around when it comes to engineering and construction. So damn detail oriented, I love it.



The lack of music makes it so exaggerated, surprisingly. 

[YOUTUBE]lDKt7gCnd_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 4, 2014)

Was gonna see Gone Girl today, but opted out because I wanted to play Dishonored: GOTYE, and I wanna save my energy for the UBW premiere . I did watch a small movie though.

*The Neighbors*- It was all right. A bit too...try hardy at times, but I liked it.

*My rating: 5.8/10*


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> The lack of music makes it so exaggerated, surprisingly.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lDKt7gCnd_M[/YOUTUBE]



Germans don't need no damn musical inspiration to make beautifully engineered and crafted cars. The soul of the vehicle is in the design.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]UCd5EC2i5Kc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Dear White People is gonna be GOAT; get'cho racist ass outta' here, Jerusalem



GOAT? No. Controversial? Definitely.



Violent By Design said:


> rip saturday morning cartoons



No nooo nono no no no


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

The design isn't good tho 
And it's killing the planet too


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Dont act like you guys still watch saturday morning cartoons either


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

Peeples

Shit was boring

D-


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Peeples
> 
> Shit was boring
> 
> D-



Just look at the casts...


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Dont act like you guys still watch saturday morning cartoons either



fuck you masterblackness



Don't try to make assumptions regarding my cartoon show line-up, and viewing preferences.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Cartoons are a bad influence and I'm glad my children won't be subjected to it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Just look at the casts...



Yeah I don't know what I was thinking with that one..half way through I thought to myself "rewatching Zoolander would have been a better idea".



Masterpiece said:


> Dont act like you guys still watch saturday morning cartoons either



Not now the Saturday morning line ups we have now are atrocious and lazy, but I did do so every morning when I was a child. First they took away the weekday afternoon block, now this.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 4, 2014)

You guys need to see Gone Girl.

Shit was fantastic.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 4, 2014)

I will tomorrow.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Didn't see it last night

shooting for today


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Cartoons are a bad influence and I'm glad my children won't be subjected to it.



>Masterrace talking about "bad influences"


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Gesy, is there a reason you're not wearing that stock I sent you


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

im about to watch her right now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Gesy, is there a reason you're not wearing that stock I sent you



My computer broke down, so no more Photoshop for awhile. That is also why my sets were basic in nature.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

oh, okay; my feelings were almost hurt

I thought it was pretty good stock


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

i'm right at the start of korra s4ep1 and holy shit the writing actually GOT WORSE

asami: "how do you stand being his bodyguard?"
mako: "i just remind myself that when he's king, i go back to being a detective"
asami: "and that works"?
mako: "i also come home and bash my head into the wall for an hour, just to get the stress out"
asami: [laughs like mako actually said something funny]

kill me now

or, preferably, kill the korra writers now


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

"_now_ you don't have anything left!"

wow

so pillaging

much villain 

expert scene-setting


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

did kuvira just threaten to have the bandits' hands cut off by a train?

they're being real subtle about setting her up as a villain


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

man this show is so awkward and half-assed

the interplay with spoilt metrosexual earth prince and masculine working man mako is a pretty basic dynamic to show correctly, but they aren't even _trying_ to have him interject. he mostly just says two words every now and then while the dude waxes lyrical about how great his 4-hour spa experience is


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> did kuvira just threaten to have the bandits' hands cut off by a train?
> 
> they're being real subtle about setting her up as a villain


this is some cinema sins shit, dude


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

jesus, mako used at least be able to hold up his end of a straight man/funny airhead dynamic

now it's just wu overacting while he says flat, declarative things. "you would've been hit by a pie". "you're allergic to bee stings!"


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2014)

Saturday morning cartoon's died in the UK about ten years ago. I have no idea why either.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

man all this emotional background with kuvira and opal being delivered as exposition because korra writers have no idea what 'show, don't tell' means


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna ca...ca...cursed!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna ca...ca...cursed!


I         did.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> The best thing that happened to you is a shitty comedy series?


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Cartoons are a bad influence and I'm glad my children won't be subjected to it.



But you're like 17, you can't make these assumptions about having children.

At the rate minority groups are taking your womenz, white people could be extinct by the time you reach 25. Blame Stunna. Dat Jawline, doe.








.....


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

"they might call you the great uniter, but you're destroying everything!"

how? what is she doing, guvnah? while you're blabbing more exposition at us, would you like to actually clear some of that shit up, or are the writers expecting us to just assume kuvira sux because she's mean and trying to take over the earth kingdom?

i mean, the place was pretty much border-to-border riots and firestorms last we heard, so a competent dictator isn't necessarily the worst thing in the world, especially since you're setting up the actual earth kingdom heir as a total dipshit...


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

and stop saying "generous offer", jesus christ


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

man what a manufactured fight

opal and bolin, no chemistry, all cringe


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna, did you and Megan break up due to the distance between you, literally?

Does the "Near, far, wherever you are" lyrics from that Celine Dion song from Titanic not work for your relationship woes?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

"you're right, we can save this town ourselves"

well now that you said that, you def won't. prolly gonna get captured again


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> the actual thread doesn't deserve it: it's full of people who actually think this show is good


yeah, but I mean

that's where you'd find people that actually care



Detective said:


> Stunna, did you and Megan break up due to the distance between you, literally?


no, distance wasn't the reason


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

"he's changed a lot since he's started working with her"

i see literally no change

maybe the writers ought to show some instead of telling us he's changed


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> yeah, but I mean
> 
> that's where you'd find people that actually care



aw, buddy, you care enough for both us


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> no, distance wasn't the reason



I would ask if size was an issue, but I know you're saving it for marriage.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm right at the start of korra s4ep1 and holy shit the writing actually GOT WORSE



You're still watching it tho and you're the one always tossing the term masochist.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

these bandits have PLANES? 

how the fuck did they even know that the airbenders were going to get supplies and airlift them in, how did they know where to intercept them? 


you know what would be really helpful in ending this "fight"? if kai knew how to do an air-blade. but no-one can do an air-blade in korra because muh pacifist airbenders

i also like how opal did absolutely fucking nothing there


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I         did.



College life has you living dangerously, aye?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You're still watching it tho



someone has to attest to how bad this show is amidst all the chuckleheads who lap this shit up 

i am a witness


----------



## Butcher (Oct 4, 2014)

Holy fuck I am so ready for Unlimited Blade Works


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

oh, shit, i know! kuvira hired the bandits!

probably


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm going to miss phrases like "bump that noise"


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

those graphics behind "meelo the man" remind me an awful lot of ttgl's ad-freezes

also, hey, jinora grew some hair. nice


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

"you're just a pawn in raiko's diplomatic game"

er, bit dramatic. he's an employee who qualifies as a bodyguard. hardly unusual for the republic prez to send a bodyguard over for an earth king if the king requests him


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

does kuvira actually require everyone to call her 'great uniter' because that is legit cringe-inducing if she does


----------



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2014)

*Gone Girl*
It was probably just because I have been re-reading the Dune series but this intro chapter quote from Dune Messiah was stuck in my head after leaving the theater.

"The convoluted wording of legalisms grew up around the necessity to hide from ourselves the violence we intend toward each other. Between depriving a man of one hour from his life and depriving him of his life there exists only a difference of degree. You have done violence to him, consumed his energy. Elaborate euphemisms may conceal your intent to kill, but behind any use of power over another the ultimate assumption remains: "I feed on your energy.""

Hell of a movie that was, also fantastic to see in a theater.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

ooo, so korra's become...a prizefighter? a shit prizefighter 

well, more interesting than anything the rest of them have been up to

hope this horrible fucking show perks up


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> aw, buddy, you care enough for both us


er, no? I only read one of the posts. 



~Gesy~ said:


> College life has you living dangerously, aye?


No. My perception on it has changed; I don't perceive it as "living dangerously".



~Gesy~ said:


> I'm going to miss phrases like "bump that noise"


Will still be used.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> er, no? I only read one of the posts.



sure you did, buddy

sure

you

did


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm not cut out Computer Science man


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

if I was reading them, don't you think I'd be arguing with you right now


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm not cut out Computer Science man



Become a Black History major, then.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> if I was reading them, don't you think I'd be arguing with you right now



i don't really think it's outside the realm of possibility for you to collectively disparage them as you did with "why don't u post this in the lok thread cuz no1 here cares" rather than replying point-by-point, esp since that's what you did with my last lok liveblog


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> Become a Black History major, then.



I rather do hard gay porn

I looked over all the options and thinking about going into Economics, but that math though..

#struggleisrealouthere


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 4, 2014)

Rosamund Pike better get an Oscar nom for her role or I will be pissed.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Rosamund Pike better get an Oscar nom for her role or I will be pissed.



I've had a crush on her since Die Another Day.

Dat Miranda Frost


----------



## Butcher (Oct 4, 2014)

What is your opinion on the first Avatar, Luc?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Gesy, that set 

I'm just gonna make that set for you smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

I couldn't find a good Zack Morris avatar .


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

You can't internet?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Kelly Kapowski too?

ugghhh


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Rosamund Pike better get an Oscar nom for her role or I will be pissed.


rosamund pike was my waifu until i saw gone girl

she owned that creepy fucking role 

and now i can never look at her the same 


Butcher said:


> What is your opinion on the first Avatar, Luc?



been a long while, would have to rewatch to say, but i never despised it the way i despise LoK


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

if you despised it at all then your opinion should be disregarded


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You can't internet?



Give me some sources bro, I use imgur and tumblr and sometimes google when desperation sink in.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna is so outraged


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> if you despised it at all then your opinion should be disregarded



eh?

oh

the way i meant that sentence wasn't that i despise atla in a _different_ way to lok, i meant that i never despised it, as opposed to lok, which i despise


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

What stunna has against TV's best couple?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

I hate both of those characters (and that show) so much

you're on my ignore list until further notice


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Give me some sources bro, I use imgur and tumblr and sometimes google when desperation sink in.



I think Stunna wants you to be his twink, so here:


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I hate both of those characters (and that show) so much
> 
> you're on my ignore list until further notice



you could just use adblock if it's the set that's bothering you


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

yeah, I decided to do that instead lol


----------



## Butcher (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> been a long while, would have to rewatch to say, but i never despised it the way i despise LoK



I see.

Might watch the first one with Mag when he gets to it, if I feel like it.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Gesy you were almost the third person I've ever ignore listed


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

I still laugh that you added Vault to that list all those years ago


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

I still think your full name is Tyler Russel Young, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Gesy you were almost the third person I've ever ignore listed




aww just when I thought we were bonding.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

I've never had Rica on ignore, so putting anyone else on it seems almost criminal on my part.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

it was the set; nothing personal


----------



## Butcher (Oct 4, 2014)

Ad-Block

Get it, Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've never had Rica on ignore, so putting anyone else on it seems almost criminal on my part.



Gesy has the right idea. If you don't have enough self-control to restrain yourself from interacting with people who bother you, then all hope is lost. And you have lost a mental battle with them. 

Either that, or you're still a baby in terms of maturity. But that will change with time and experience. Hopefully.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Also, I'm considering calling you by your unique middle name, Stunna.

Dat Lorenza


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> Gesy has the right idea. If you don't have enough self-control to restrain yourself from interacting with people who bother you, then all hope is lost. And you have lost a mental battle with them.
> 
> Either that, or you're still a baby in terms of maturity. But that will change with time and experience. Hopefully.



Only if you look at it that way
I block people because I don't have to scroll through them, it's a convenience thing. I turn off signature for that very same reason.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Only if you look at it that way
> I block people because I don't have to scroll through them, it's a convenience thing.



  

You need a more smoother scrolling mouse then. I didn't realize the extra half second it takes to scroll bothered people that much.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

Can you imagine how racist MP's list would be?


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can you imagine how racist MP's list would be?



It would literally be the United Nations minus Germany, The Nordics, the Swiss and potentially the blonde ladies of Australia.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> You need a more smoother scrolling mouse then. I didn't realize the extra half second it takes to scroll bothered people that much.



I can set it to free spin, but then it's too fast. 
It bothers me as much as those ad between posts, if you don't have adblock on.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

if you're not going to interact with them why not ignore them?  Like it makes no difference in that case, their posts aren't there for you to read and you weren't going to in the first place.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> if you're not going to interact with them why not ignore them?  Like it makes no difference in that case, their posts aren't there for you to read and you weren't going to in the first place.



because you lose ~the mental battle~ if you do that

the great internet battle that is constantly raging in the minds of insecure projectionists seeking validation, that is


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

I interact with pretty much everyone, but I don't think i'm in such good standing around here that I can be picky.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

So says the inexperienced young serial killer posting from the comforts of his parents basement, judging us, or at least the 0.01% of this forum that doesn't outright rustle him? Huey linked me to that Super Ignore list thread. That one dude did God's work.  

I sure hope someone invents an IRL Super Ignore app that will help with interactions with people I don't like. I mean, if I can use it superficially on the net, I don't see why I can't use it with real people. Because that's how reality is like. 



*P.S:* Someone quote this. Don't want the poor child to wait long to make a half arsed rebuttal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> So says the inexperienced young serial killer posting from the comforts of his parents basement, judging us, or at least the 0.01% of this forum that doesn't outright rustle him?
> 
> I sure hope someone invents an IRL Super Ignore app that will help with interactions with people I don't like. I mean, if I can use it superficially on the net, I don't see why I can't use it with real people.
> 
> ...



Luc has you on ignore now?

I do feel like we've debated about this many times before.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Luc has you on ignore now?
> 
> I do feel like we've debated about this many times before.



Yeah, Huey sent me a congrats for making the list a couple weeks ago.

GG, Luc. 

And what's funny is, the Super Ignore list does nothing. That dude still interacts with people on them, indirectly, totally detracting from his stance anyways.

And he still doesn't realize it. Which just adds icing to his vanilla fudge cake of hypocrisy and stupidity. 

The Marie Antoinette of NF users(the comparison is from an old popular commercial, coining her famous quote)


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

I discussed this last night, but since Eastwood is directing it, I'm all in:

[YOUTUBE]99k3u9ay1gs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Oct 4, 2014)

Its apparently that time of the year when we all watch the same movie:

Gone Girl 5/5

I knew nothing about this movie except a single trailer (and that it was by Fincher).
It was damn good.
Dat creepy unnerving sound design and the long camera shots.
Great acting all around especially by Pike. Heard people disliking the ending. I thought it was great and fitted the narrative. Movie also didn't feel like its 2,5 hours long, it was really well paced.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

People love to hate this guy..

But Ben Affleck is on a roll, man.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can you imagine how racist MP's list would be?



Dont post in the Cafe anymore 
I honestly grew to hate the internet culture, so I'm not sure how much longer I'll be active.


----------



## Slice (Oct 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> People love to hate this guy..
> 
> But Ben Affleck is on a roll, man.



I have a friend that refuses to watch any movie that start Affleck. Its so stupid. The man is a good actor.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 4, 2014)

Ah fuck 

Fall premieres look as though they are going to be just as hellish as they were last year. Anime wise, anyway.

Mag's lazy ass still hasn't done research on the live-action shows beyond AHS: Freak Show.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its apparently that time of the year when we all watch the same movie:
> 
> Gone Girl 5/5
> 
> ...



it did fit the narrative and it was a very brave ending

that doesn't, however, mean that it didn't leave me feeling like i'd just gone skinny-dipping in a sewer


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> I have a friend that refuses to watch any movie that start Affleck. Its so stupid. The man is a good actor.



Great director, too. 

He's gonna ace the Batman role, for sure. And quite possibly shadow direct with Snyder.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

like, it was fucking gross

also tbh there was definitely an element of outlandishness to 
*Spoiler*: _don't open this, idiots_ 



nick's decision to live and _raise a kid_ with a *murdering psychopath*

even if the circumstances made it tough, it's still an insane thing to do


----------



## Slice (Oct 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ending Discussion_ 



Its amazing what women can get away with when they play the weak victim role.
I can see what drove him to that. And you can see nobody is happy with how it turns out. If it wasn't for the trailer park slut the original plan would have worked and the kid now  is the next best plan. He cannot go especially since he doesn't want the kid to be raised by a sociopath


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Ben Affleck is better as a director than as an actor.

Detective's golden rep bar


----------



## Slice (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Detective's golden rep bar



It fits the color of his avatar really well.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Never been blown away by his acting or directing...


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Affleck has directed good movies but I wouldn't call him a great director.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ending Discussion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



the kid is still going to be raised by one

he's just also going to be there, desperately trying to prevent the kid from being scarred by the experience...but not desperately enough to, like, take the kid and leave the country, or something


----------



## Slice (Oct 4, 2014)

He has potential though. I can see him becoming a great one in the future.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]5ZiMbdyisvk[/YOUTUBE]

lol


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> It fits the color of his avatar really well.



My aesthetic and efficient taste is rather German, one might surmise.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> He has potential though. I can see him becoming a great one in the future.



yeah this i can agree with


----------



## Butcher (Oct 4, 2014)

That is one weird ass commercial. 

Then again, looking at the product...


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> My aesthetic and efficient taste is rather German, one might surmise.



is it only for 04'ers?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

no it's not

it's NF Gold

there's a thread in the announcements board


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

wow, I almost qualify


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]5ZiMbdyisvk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> lol



Some of the comments are great.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

You basically need:

5 years membership
2,500 posts minimum
50, 000 rep minimum

And zero bans within the last 6 months.

I fit all the criteria except the last one, but because I hold an impeccable record as one of the OG NF users, and basically beat the shit out of Preet, and revived myself in the Courts of Konoha within 20 minutes of my ban after the NBA Finals in June, they let me in.

Dat Cult of Personality


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Also, mein bruder Slice:

[YOUTUBE]UCd5EC2i5Kc[/YOUTUBE]

Das Based Autobahn with an Audi


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

i actually pronounce 'manga' the same way the advert announcer does, and the way all the nerds in the comments are saying i shouldn't

stay mad, nerds


----------



## Butcher (Oct 4, 2014)

I barely qualify


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> wow, I almost qualify



"All criteria and priveledges are subject to change as the usergroup and our use of it evolves."

They're going to ask for six years of membership when you hit your fifth years


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks like Gone Girl is banned in Malaysia. WHAT    THE      HECK!


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> "All criteria and priveledges are subject to change as the usergroup and our use of it evolves."
> 
> They're going to ask for six years of membership when you hit your fifth years



Epic Cockblock


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i actually pronounce 'manga' the same way the advert announcer does, and the way all the nerds in the comments are saying i shouldn't
> 
> stay mad, nerds



Yeah so do I, the outrage over the most benign things always makes me laugh.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i actually pronounce 'manga' the same way the advert announcer does, and the way all the nerds in the comments are saying i shouldn't
> 
> stay mad, nerds


I pronounce it correctly just because I prefer to pronounce things correctly


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> Epic Cockblock


er, wouldn't it only be a cockblock if that actually happened


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Looks like Gone Girl is banned in Malaysia. WHAT    THE      HECK!



You need to apply for a visa to Canada ASAP, bro.


----------



## Slice (Oct 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> Also, mein bruder Slice:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UCd5EC2i5Kc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Das Based Autobahn with an Audi



Its missing the part where you almost run into that one dude driving only 120 kph on the left lane. 



Lucaniel said:


> i actually pronounce 'manga' the same way the advert announcer does, and the way all the nerds in the comments are saying i shouldn't
> 
> stay mad, nerds



Its pretty close to how you would pronounce it in German.



Yasha said:


> Looks like Gone Girl is banned in Malaysia. WHAT    THE      HECK!



There are two scenes involving boobs and a very violent (but beautifully shot) scene.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> er, wouldn't it only be a cockblock if that actually happened



Stop being a Debbie Downer, Tyler.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Looks like Gone Girl is banned in Malaysia. WHAT    THE      HECK!



Didn't you say you was coming to the U.S?


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its missing the part where you almost run into that one dude driving only 120 kph on the left lane.





> only 120 kph





> only 120 kph





> only 120 kph





> only 120 kph



Such a privilege   

You guys have it so good across the Atlantic, mate.

YT comments:



> 266 km/h in Toronto, Ontario, Canada is a $10,000 fine and that's for doing 50 km/h over the posted 100 km/h speed limit. I can't wait for this to be released here in the homeland.



You guys should have seen my elite driving skills on the farm roads of Minnesota 2 weeks ago. Holy shit, I killed it. Dat Handling Control in perfect harmony with having a feather touch on the pedals.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

I have decided I would like to take a vacation to the Isle of Man sometime in the future.

If only to try a car on this specific course, with the theme to Gran Turismo 5 playing on full blast in the stereo speakers:

[YOUTUBE]KG7T9PUv0gs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Oct 4, 2014)

Hard to compare that, if you drive 260 in a 100 zone its going to be insanely expensive (and a loss of your drivers license) here too.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> You need to apply for a visa to Canada ASAP, bro.



But I am gonna miss durian and other great Malaysian food. 




Slice said:


> There are two scenes involving boobs and a very violent (but beautifully shot) scene.



If those are the only graphic scenes, they could have cut them out. I think it's for some other reason.




Masterpiece said:


> Didn't you say you was coming to the U.S?



Yup. Hopefully I get to see it in L.A. 

Can't wait to know what popcorn in US tastes like.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Yup. Hopefully I get to see it in L.A.
> 
> Can't wait to know what popcorn in US tastes like.



I've never seen anyone so excited to taste popcorn


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> Hard to compare that, if you drive 260 in a 100 zone its going to be insanely expensive (and a loss of your drivers license) here too.



I know, but at least you have a highway where that issue doesn't exist.

We have a major toll Express way with higher speed allowances too, but still nothing compared to Germany.

For a car lover like me, it sounds like a dream, to be able to try the Autobahn every day. Of course, fuck speed in the winter, only insane people go 100 KM/H+ during non-realistic driving conditions.

I really need to visit your homeland soon.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I've never seen anyone so excited to taste popcorn



Free popcorn tastes best.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I've never seen anyone so excited to taste popcorn



I can honestly appreciate how his hunger matches his level of thirst.

Both are real.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i actually pronounce 'manga' the same way the advert announcer does, and the way all the nerds in the comments are saying i shouldn't
> 
> stay mad, nerds



from the one who gets mad when people use grammar improperly on skype


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

oh shit Yasha gonna be in LA?!



I wonder how much he'll hate it


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Free popcorn tastes best.



yo I just wanna give you awarning cause I care

here in America, especially LA

thatll get you either mace or a fist to the face bro

don't do it


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

From Phoenix to Asia I get to choose to stop by at LA or San Francisco. 

Then I recalled your LA hardselling and decided to go with it.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

those are tough choices, the bay is nice.  

Expensive as shit tho


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> yo I just wanna give you awarning cause I care
> 
> here in America, especially LA
> 
> ...



I find it hard to believe a little girl is going to punch me in the face.

Free seating comes in handy.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

yasha, u better not try your popcorn trick. you're gonna get a cap in your ass.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha takes people popcorn?


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


>



Do the plastic modified people in LA not count towards being attractive?


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Yasha takes people popcorn?



You could learn well from him, MP. He is the sensei you have been searching for all your life.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

seems like they just took 10 really random cities and tried to make a meme.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha if you die, I'll go to your funeral


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Forget fate/stay, we're gonna see Jotaro vs Dio this season


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

I like how Stunna's North Carolina gets gipped in this comparison as well. He really does live in a helhole.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Rhode Island?  Ain't nobody live in that state


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Is the seating in LA theaters free or assigned? I want to sit beside some Jewish chick.


Masterrace - LA is not even in top 10? I expect Hollywood to draw tons of good-looking people there.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Yasha if you die, I'll go to your funeral



Pour some out on behalf of me too, homie


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Forget fate/stay, we're gonna see Jotaro vs Dio this season



I've already read it


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Is the seating in LA theaters free or assigned? I want to sit beside some Jewish chick.



depends on the theater


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Yasha if you die, I'll go to your funeral



How bad is the crime rate in LA? How likely will an Asian walking alone in the street at night get mobbed?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> depends on the theater



How can I tell? Is there a sign or something?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


>



Based on what criteria?


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

I alot of things people expect are wrong
Go to New York if you want Jews


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How bad is the crime rate in LA? How likely will an Asian walking alone in the street at night get mobbed?



it really depends where you go tbh.  I don't think you'll be sent to anywhere that is unsafe



Yasha said:


> How can I tell? Is there a sign or something?



you can tell at the box office, they let you know.  All Arclight theaters for sure are assigned seating.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> it really depends where you go tbh.  I don't think you'll be sent to anywhere that is unsafe
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell at the box office, they let you know.  All Arclight theaters for sure are assigned seating.



LA is not part of my biz trip, but I am extending the trip at my personal expense. Which areas are safer in LA?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

It's Yom Kippur. You missed the perfect chance to see jews


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Is it considered rude or creepy in the States if a tourist walks up to you and asks to take a photo together with you?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> from the one who gets mad when people use grammar improperly on skype



>mad

you used to bait better

not well, but better


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> LA is not part of my biz trip, but I am extending the trip at my personal expense. Which areas are safer in LA?



stay away from Highland Park and MacArthur park, especially at night.  

obviously Skid Row

the heart of downtown is a bit janky but it's safe for the most part.

what part of LA have you looked into staying at


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Luc

you know i'm too lazy to actually put effort in baiting

pls


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

yasha, you should see the Lakers lose live


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How bad is the crime rate in LA? How likely will an Asian walking alone in the street at night get mobbed?



There's an app that tell you neighborhoods to avoid


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> yasha, you should see the Lakers lose live



yo VBD what's the over/under than Luck torches the Ravens this sunday


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2014)

A program to warn you of bad neighbourhoods?

Truly, there is an app for that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha you got cancer or somethin'

don't die bro


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> stay away from Highland Park and MacArthur park, especially at night.
> 
> obviously Skid Row
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice.

I plan to stay in LA for only a couple of days and go to Universal Studio. Maybe some hotel or inn near that area.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> yo VBD what's the over/under than Luck torches the Ravens this sunday



.............


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha you got cancer or somethin'
> 
> don't die bro


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2014)

Fuck you Para

I'll send my hologram to your funeral Yasha


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

>reading speedy posts


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Fuck you Para
> 
> I'll send my hologram to your funeral Yasha



yo speedy, where in the UK are you from? You live in da hood?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >reading speedy posts




Who is Hady in your signature? Is that Darth?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> There's an app that tell you neighborhoods to avoid





That is racist as hell.




Violent By Design said:


> yasha, you should see the Lakers lose live



Only if they host the Magic. 




Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha you got cancer or somethin'
> 
> don't die bro



I might die in a car accident. It will be the first time for me to be driving auto and left-handed. Nervous as shit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> That is racist as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There's nothing to be nervous about if you're driving automatic...that's kinda the point, you don't have to think about it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> yo speedy, where in the UK are you from? You live in da hood?



Essex atm, used to live in Inner City London. 

So it's the projects I guess.



Yasha said:


> I might die in a car accident. It will be the first time for me to be driving auto and left-handed. Nervous as shit.



Shame you've not got a friend to drive you.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

I asked my friend to give me a 5-minute crash course on the auto gear.

Hopefully I won't crash.


Plus, I know nothing about the traffic rules in US. Watch out, Arizonians.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I asked my friend to give me a 5-minute crash course on the auto gear.
> 
> Hopefully I won't crash.



If you want to go slower, you put your foot on the breaks.

If you want to go faster, put your foot on the gas.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 4, 2014)

We use the right lane instead of the left, for one.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> That is racist as hell.



White people live in the ghetto too, you racist...


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

You can't run over pedestrians in America like you can in Asia.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2014)

Pay your friend to drive you instead, Yasha.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> You can't run over pedestrians in America like you can in Asia.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Who is Hady in your signature? Is that Darth?



yeah, the cunt


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> If you want to go slower, you put your foot on the breaks.
> 
> If you want to go faster, put your foot on the gas.



Fuck you, VBD. 

It's going to take some getting used to especially driving on the right lane. I heard you can turn right without having to wait for the traffic light to turn green?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Fuck you, VBD.
> 
> It's going to take some getting used to especially driving on the right lane. I heard you can turn right without having to wait for the traffic light to turn green?





That's extremely regional. That changes depending on what county, city or state you are in.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> yasha, you should see the Lakers lose live



  



Violent By Design said:


> You can't run over pedestrians in America like you can in Asia.



Holy shit, VBD.

You're on fire today


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Pay your friend to drive you instead, Yasha.



No friend in America. I go alone.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> That's extremely regional. That changes depending on what county, city or state you are in.



Damn. Why can't you guys agree on a universal traffic regulation across the country?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Damn. Why can't you guys agree on a universal traffic regulation across the country?



big country mane.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

How do you guys remember the regional traffic rules, say, in a cross-country roadtrip?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> No friend in America. I go alone.





Stunna, how did you rate Dallas Buyers Club?

Gave it a 8.5/10.

Masterful stuff from Matt.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How do you guys remember the regional traffic rules, say, in a cross-country roadtrip?




Cross-country you're on the highway, no lights out there.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Hmm, actually I can pay Para to drive me around.

But I am not sure I am ready to entrust my life to a Mexican's driving skills.




Violent By Design said:


> Cross-country you're on the highway, no lights out there.



But when you stop by a city?


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, you still have watch for incoming cars and some will have signs saying you can't do that.

But I'm on the east, so what do I know...


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Hmm, actually I can pay Para to drive me around.
> 
> But I am not sure I am ready to entrust my life to a Mexican's driving skills.
> 
> ...



Look it up/ask a local or assume there is no right on red (to be safe). No one really knows foreign state laws off the top of their head, much less city and county laws.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

the asian worried about a Mexicans driving skills


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha probably have to scoot his chair all the way up


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

btw yasha, for right turn on red specifically, most states have it. places that ban them are usually dense in population. you good to go in LA fam.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

I am 6 ft tall. 

I am going to have to do some homework on the Arizona traffic signs and rules.

Para - you're hired.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2014)

Para is far too lazy to get up from his chair to help you tho Yasha

Use the bus


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

I never saw it, Speedy.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Use the bus



Everyone should ride the bus


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I am 6 ft tall.



Holy shit, really?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Holy shit, really?



prolly measuring in pig's feet


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Holy shit, really?



With padded shoes. 

5'11.

You should see me in an Asian market. I am like a crane in the middle of clucking chickens.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow Yasha is a giant

Relative to his people that is


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Average Malaysian male height is 165cm. That's less than 5'6".

So yeah, I am a giant compared to those lowlifes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

I imagined you as a short, balding dude.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Stop fantasizing about me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha when are you in America?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

When I finally enter midlife crisis in 20 years, I maybe fat, bald and smelly, but at least I will still be tall. You can't take that away from me. 




Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha when are you in America?



I am applying for visa. If everything goes well, in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Does English film in US theaters come with subtitles?

I can't live without my subtitles.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Does English film in US theaters come with subtitles?
> 
> I can't live without my subtitles.



no, go watch a film that isn't in english.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Para's prolly got subtitle only theaters in LA


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Any special theaters for the hearing-impaired?


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Does English film in US theaters come with subtitles?
> 
> I can't live without my subtitles.



lolno‏‏‏‏‏‏


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


>



hahhahahahahahahahhahhaha


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Para's prolly got subtitle only theaters in LA



wtf no we don't


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna when you have time or older () You should watch Dallas Buyers Club.

Next stop for me,_ Her_.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

I appreciate Dallas Buyers Club but a bit boring


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Time or older?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2014)

I never took you for a comic reader, Masterrace.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I appreciate Dallas Buyers Club but* a bit boring*



How so?



Stunna said:


> Time or older?



Meant _become_ older.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I never took you for a comic reader, Masterrace.



I don't. I just wanted to match my gold reps.
Plus I always thought Doctor Fate had a cool design.


----------



## Jena (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Any special theaters for the hearing-impaired?



They usually don't do subtitles, but they give you a special devices if you're hearing-impaired that amplifies the sound. I believe some theaters _do_ provide closed captioning, but it's really limited.

On a related note this shit will be pretty cool when it becomes more common


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> How so?


It didn't move me or make me feel anything?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Meant _become_ older.


Yeah, I figured -- post doesn't make any more sense.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, I figured -- post doesn't make any more sense.



he's saying you're an immature lil shit, and your dick will never be as big as mine.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> wtf no we don't



LA sucks.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> It didn't move me or make me feel anything?



Because it didn't meet your expectation? 



Stunna said:


> Yeah, I figured -- post doesn't make any more sense.



I'm not sure how your movie watching list works tbh

Is it alphabetical, by year, age, random order or what?


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> rosamund pike was my waifu until i saw gone girl
> 
> she owned that creepy fucking role
> 
> and now i can never look at her the same




*Spoiler*: __ 



Amy Dunne is quiet possibly one of the most creepiest female antagonists I've ever seen in a movie. Mainly because she can appear to be so human at a moment's notice and then switch back to the monster that she truly is. Honestly it's scary as hell, I was terrified for Nick when he moved back in because you can never truly predict her moves.

Rosamund Pike killed it though. It's a true testament to her acting ability that she can pull off such a strange, alien character like Amy. 

The boxcutter scene was fucking vicious also.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Because it didn't meet your expectation?



I just didn't enjoy it
It was on my top anticipated movie of the year but only because of a picture of McConaughey weight lost and subject matter. I didn't know anything about the movie. Thought it was going to be a nice little movie, and it just happened to got a lot of oscar traction.

Pretty proud of myself for inadvertently calling it tho 
The Wolf of Wall Street too, I remember people saying it was stupid when the trailer came out.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucy 6.5/10

blatantly inspired or ripped off many elements of Akira and Ghost in the Shell???

at least I enjoyed it in the beginning


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Saw the first episode of Unlimited Blade Works

Shit was slammin


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2014)

stunna is that you?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Auto correct sucks,  Warudo


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2014)

I saw that edit para 

I was going to say...........even when I break out my ebonics, I don't come across as that unintelligible


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I'm not sure how your movie watching list works tbh
> 
> Is it alphabetical, by year, age, random order or what?


when I feel like watching something, I watch it


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 4, 2014)

What do you think of LoK Book 4 so far, Stunna?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2014)

Luca is really scared of psychopaths.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 4, 2014)

^

I am too after watching Gone Girl. 

[YOUTUBE]U38JBoY09GI[/YOUTUBE]

Horrifying track.


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

Why didn't I see this sooner, I'm dying 
[YOUTUBE]YoB8t0B4jx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

I posted that like a month ago


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

I saw it on the front page of Youtube and never clicked on it


----------



## Stunna (Oct 5, 2014)

I'll get back to you on that, Beard.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

para


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2014)

Good shit, Warudo


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Damn

That animation fluidity

Whoa


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

Is the story good tho, that's what matters.
I'm done with eye candy.


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Saw the first episode of Unlimited Blade Works
> 
> Shit was slammin




I don't know if I can handle an entire season with this Rin character as the main protagonist.

Also, why the fuck don't the Archers ever use archery gear? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Rukia's favorite ends this Rin chick immediately. I dislike her and her servant greatly.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 5, 2014)

Grape said:


> I don't know if I can handle an entire season with this Rin character as the main protagonist.



Rin is the one of the best characters of Fate, so I dunno what you're talking about .



> Also, why the fuck don't the Archers ever use archery gear?



Because Archer doesn't need no stinkin' bows 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Rukia's favorite ends this Rin chick immediately. I dislike her and her servant greatly.



Jeebus, you hate the best Servant of Fate ?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 5, 2014)

Really liked the episode save for the excessive amount of "as you already know" dialogue


----------



## Butcher (Oct 5, 2014)

Grape said:


> Also, why the fuck don't the Archers ever use archery gear?


Archer is too amazing to abide by his class name, so he uses bows _and_ swords .


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 5, 2014)

yo para

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...e-review-joaquin-phoenix-paul-thomas-anderson


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Is the story good tho, that's what matters.
> I'm done with eye candy.



I think the story is good 



Grape said:


> I don't know if I can handle an entire season with this Rin character as the main protagonist.



She's not, this episode is just in her POV.  Also Archer does use archery weapons


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2014)

Fate / Zeros Archer fought from range 95% of the time.

You shouldn't take this too literal Grape its not like Saber uses a... well... saber.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

grape's poor attempt at trolling


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

they need to show off more Germanic heroes like Siegfried right Slicebro?


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2014)

TIL - Japanese Siegfried is Rule63 Lightning.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> TIL - Japanese Siegfried is Rule63 Lightning.



yo slice, where did you learn english


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

I imagine a large unattractive woman with one pukeworthy hairy mole on her face in tight military uniform yelling loudly at slice as a child and hitting his knuckles with a ruler


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Also, the dude in this video is how I always imagined Slice(especially since I know his first & middle name but have chosen to use Hans Gruber to protect his privacy)'s voice to sound like. And he's testing my car, so I know I already have his approval:

[YOUTUBE]04rMfYFn1RQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> No, Germans have good English. But I am wondering where/how he decided to take it to the NEXT LEVEL



slice is so old he plans a hundred years in the future on how we'll speak english from then on


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm starting to learn German. I'm coming for you Slice.

ICH BIN TRINKE WASSER!!!!


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> No, Germans have good English. But I am wondering where/how he decided to take it to the NEXT LEVEL



Dirk had a great influence on many people, his fellow Germans obviously come to mind, first & foremost.

Dat worth ethic


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

The World said:


> I imagine a large unattractive woman with one pukeworthy hairy mole on her face in tight military uniform yelling loudly at slice as a child and hitting his knuckles with a ruler



Frau Farbissina?


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> especially since I know his first & middle name



I don't remember telling you my first name. Only the middle one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Basics in school (but back then you only started to learn English in 5th grade).
> Then video games. I learned a shitload of vocabulary with Chrono Trigger on the SNES (the game wasn't available in Germany so i imported it from the UK and played it with a dictionary lying close by).
> After that comic books.
> Then movies and TV series subtitled.
> ...



Can you speak English fluently?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 5, 2014)

Batman & Robin





*Spoiler*: __ 



No reason for that emote, just discovered it. Was my first time seeing this. Quite the shocker.


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> I don't remember telling you my first name. Only the middle one.



It was earlier this year. And you asked me via VM not to mention it again due to privacy and also other lulzy reasons. And I agreed to call you Hans Gruber from now on. And then you asked if I was referring to the villain from Die Hard I, and I said yes. Then you lol'd.

Don't worry, I shall take your secret heritage to the grave, Hans. 

Also, do you sound like the reviewer in the Audi review on this page? I think his voice is efficiently German as fuck.

Also guys, I found this gem from last year:



OH, Para


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't know if i would call it fluently but i don't have any problems having a conversation.
I'm pretty good at working around words i don't know. 
Plus i was complimented by a guy from the US who was on vacation here on my good english once.


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> I don't know if i would call it fluently but i don't have any problems having a conversation.
> I'm pretty good at working around words i don't know.
> Plus i was complimented by a guy from the US who was on vacation here on my good english once.



You are indeed advanced in your communications.

I lol'd when Yasha reveiled his need for subtitles in everything English related. But that's kind of cool, too.


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Don't worry, I shall take your secret heritage to the grave, Hans.



'Secret heritage' 

I don't really care who of you guys knows it (plus everyone who has my Skype can see it anyways) its just not something i want to have in the open for all those lurkers.


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> You are indeed advanced in your communications.
> 
> I lol'd when Yasha reveiled his need for subtitles in everything English related. But that's kind of cool, too.



Isnt that because he has a hearing problem in general?


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Isnt that because he has a hearing problem in general?



First you guys trashed his driving skills due to being Asian, yesterday. Now you are talking about him not listening properly?

Poor Yash, he's living dat hard knock life.


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

If Yasha ever decides to have sex with a woman, or just a ladyboi in general on his next business trip, he would be the type of customer to utilize the Google Glass for sure.

Dat Translation Visual feature.

Or the World Lens app.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 5, 2014)

Has Yasha talked about having sex with transgenders? Seems like something he'd do.


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Has Yasha talked about having sex with transgenders? Seems like something he'd do.



He was showing Warudo and others pics from his planned vacation spot later this year, and they all approved and thought it would be an awesome place to visit.

Not realizing that if you looked at the wording in the URL of the image, it basically said it was a Ladyboi resort.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2014)

do you, Yasha


----------



## Butcher (Oct 5, 2014)

Holy fuck the new anime just doesn't stop .

_Just_ watching Unlimited Blade Works yesterday paid off and got me really fucking behind at the same time. 

Still need to watch Gotham too, and that new show that the 10th Doctor is in.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 5, 2014)

Where does Gone Girl rank among Fincher's filmography?


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Holy fuck the new anime just doesn't stop .
> 
> _Just_ watching Unlimited Blade Works yesterday paid off and got me really fucking behind at the same time.
> 
> Still need to watch Gotham too, and that new show that the 10th Doctor is in.



There are a nice set of new and returning TV shows this year. And the anime line-ups have been a pleasant surprise.

Gotta check out the new Gundam that came out last week. Looks like they purposely used a classic 90's style of animation, and apparently the first 2 eps were great & nostalgic.

:33


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2014)

Related to the earlier conversation:

Just saw that Archer episode with the German assassins.


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Related to the earlier conversation:
> 
> Just saw that Archer episode with the German assassins.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Gotta check out the new Gundam that came out last week. Looks like they purposely used a classic 90's style of animation, and *apparently the first 2 eps were great & nostalgic.*
> 
> :33


Well, now I have *another* anime to watch too.

Plus, two episodes behind .


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Where does Gone Girl rank among Fincher's filmography?



High.

Very high.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2014)

I think there's only 5 people here I wouldn't mind having a beer with.

1) Vaulto
2) Detective
3) Jena
4) Darc ( on my terms)
5) Bishop


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2014)

Anyone know the cure for love sickness?


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone know the cure for love sickness?



A bowl of ice cream and a marathon of romantic comedies sounds like something that would work for you. 




Serious answer: Go out with friends. Good company always works wonders.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I think there's only 5 people here I wouldn't mind having a beer with.
> 
> 1) Vaulto
> 2) Detective
> ...



Jena with alcohol in her system sounds interesting to witness.



Slice said:


> A bowl of ice cream and a marathon of romantic comedies sounds like something that would work for you.



Ha, I see what you did there.


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm slowly killing myself 
And I just learned to make the perfect cup of coffee too...
[YOUTUBE]nfu3opYpD7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

I will always remember you well, MP. R.I.P old friend


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

Staphhh I'm not even 20 yet


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

all makes sense now


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

I thought huey despised Jena?

when did this contrived turnaround happen?


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Huey and Jena actually get along very well. Their antagonistic rivalry(at least one-sided in Huey's mind) is such a 2010/11 concept. He checks in with her every once in a while, and see's how things are going.

Much like me, he also sees her as a little internet sister. Or at least I hope so.

Dat Bond


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

How old is Jena?


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

too old for you   .


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> My deployment ends in around 2016 yeah that's when I should be promoted to Major under Military regulations and be back home.
> 
> 
> But yeah even if I'm reassign back to Quebec we will grab a few cold ones.



Nice!

And yeah, I'm in Montreal often, so that would work out good.


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

Forreal how old is Jena?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2014)

why don't you ask her if you really wanna know


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

She's not on


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Jena's 22, if you really are curious.


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2014)

If only there was an option to look at user profiles to see how old they are.


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

Because those are always accurate


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

I just found out about this


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2014)

Jena seems spontaneous, maybe too spontaneous


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 5, 2014)

*Gone Girl*- That was fucked up. A little Lifetimey, but I really liked it.

*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 5, 2014)

The World said:


> I thought huey despised Jena?
> 
> when did this contrived turnaround happen?



i'm more curious about what "on my terms" means

in a neutral location? sniper on a rooftop for insurance?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2014)

Warudo still think I'm despise here


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2014)

Darc is a cool guy but he is one of those black guys who might get shot by association, so I need to be careful 



Detective said:


> Huey and Jena actually get along very well. Their antagonistic rivalry(at least one-sided in Huey's mind) is such a 2010/11 concept. He checks in with her every once in a while, and see's how things are going.
> 
> Much like me, he also sees her as a little internet sister. Or at least I hope so.
> 
> Dat Bond



Yeah basically this, Jena would get along well with one of my sister. Maybe too well.


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2014)

The first Fate/Stay Night episode has insane animation quality.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 5, 2014)

You go to Ontario, Detective?


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> You go to Ontario, Detective?



Yeah, mate. That's actually the province with which I reside in. Toronto's the largest city in Ontario, and Canada in general.

But I travel all over Canada, and the US, so it makes life interesting.

However nothing beats Toronto.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 5, 2014)

Got family from there and we met up a few years ago.

Younger cousin goes to Uni atm

I tell you mate, her friends have never met a black Englishman before was hilarious in the mall.


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yeah, mate. That's actually the province with which I reside in. Toronto's the largest city in Ontario, and Canada in general.
> 
> But I travel all over Canada, and the US, so it makes life interesting.
> 
> However nothing beats Toronto.




[YOUTUBE]U5MRHNmVbuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Got family from there and we met up a few years ago.
> 
> Younger cousin goes to Uni atm
> 
> I tell you mate, her friends have never met a black Englishman before was hilarious in the mall.



  

While there are a ton of British expats here in Canada, many of them have settled in Alberta and British() Columbia out on the west coast.

Next time you come to Canada, if you are in Toronto, let me know?


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]U5MRHNmVbuw[/YOUTUBE]



Alberta is stunning for scenery and the experience of seeing nature at it's finest.

Look up a place called Lake Louise. There is a hotel resort out there, that is pretty much an automatic free pass to getting laid if you take a lady friend up with you.

Just google it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah I'll email you or something.

Plus I need to befriend someone from Vancouver and visit them out there. I hear its amazing out there esp. in winter.


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> Alberta is stunning for scenery and the experience of seeing nature at it's finest.
> 
> Look up a place called Lake Louise. There is a hotel resort out there, that is pretty much an automatic free pass to getting laid if you take a lady friend up with you.
> 
> Just google it.



If you had play the video you would have known that's where they went


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm excited to see the other servant classes.

Because I don't much like the first two we've met


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sGNq6FdrkWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butcher (Oct 5, 2014)

Grape said:


> Because I don't much like the first two we've met


Its natural not to like Archer in the beginning. 

By the end, you'll be fapping to Archer's greatness just like the rest of us who have played the VN.


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> [youtube]sGNq6FdrkWE[/youtube]




It's definitely cool. Self-driving vehicles are one of the few areas of industry that I don't really have a problem with being taken over by robotics. 

For the most part though, engineers are going to completely fuck the planet by replacing literally every job with robotics. 

I'm hoping for hippie utopia.


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Its natural not to like Archer in the beginning.
> 
> By the end, you'll be fapping to Archer's greatness just like the rest of us who have played the VN.




That's called a spoiler


----------



## Butcher (Oct 5, 2014)

......

It is?


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2014)

Grape said:


> It's definitely cool. Self-driving vehicles are one of the few areas of industry that I don't really have a problem with being taken over by robotics.
> 
> For the most part though, engineers are going to completely fuck the planet by replacing literally every job with robotics.
> 
> I'm hoping for hippie utopia.



This opens up an interesting topic, if robots and machines did _everything_ for us will there be a need for currency? Would we have a society where everything we did was for pleasure? What would be the role of government? Would we all have equal standard of living? So many questions!?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 5, 2014)

Butcher said:


> ......
> 
> It is?



it isn't, no


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)

your mum is a spoiler

she spoiled me last nite


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 5, 2014)

The World said:


> your mum is a spoiler
> 
> she spoiled me last nite



ambiguous

i'd have said 'i spoiled your mum's pussy last night"


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> it isn't, no




It is. 

It says Archer is around until the end of series.

Spoiler -.-


----------



## Yasha (Oct 5, 2014)

Detective said:


> You are indeed advanced in your communications.
> 
> I lol'd when Yasha reveiled his need for subtitles in everything English related. But that's kind of cool, too.





Slice said:


> Isnt that because he has a hearing problem in general?



Yeah, my hearing is not too sharp. Working in a US company, I talk to Americans almost every week. But the way people talk in movies is just too different. They usually say things that you won't normally hear in everyday conversation. And if the actors have a thick accent, speak very fast or mumble, I would have a hard time catching up.




Detective said:


> If Yasha ever decides to have sex with a woman, or just a ladyboi in general on his next business trip, he would be the type of customer to utilize the Google Glass for sure.
> 
> Dat Translation Visual feature.
> 
> Or the World Lens app.



I don't really need translation because my English comprehension is alright (except for slangs like 'squat up'). But an auto-transcription app would be very helpful indeed.




Parallax said:


> do you, Yasha



I do.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 5, 2014)

On ME3 now. I changed my mind about Wrex, Warudo


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2014)

Since we're now into October, it's time for me to spend the entire month celebrating Halloween by watching as many movies as possible.

In lieu of rating them, I'll just post the ones I've seen so far (unless I watch a movie I've never seen before...then I'll post a review). May add a blurb after a few if I fucking feel like it. I'll be listing them in spurts of five.

*Halloween Movie watch: 1-5*
Paranorman
Scanners
Planet Terror
Plan 9 From Outer Space
The Thing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2014)

hmm, Last year I watched every Nightmare on Elm Street film, Maybe i'll try Friday the 13th this one.


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> On ME3 now. I changed my mind about Wrex, Warudo



Changed your mind how?



~Gesy~ said:


> hmm, Last year I watched every Nightmare on Elm Street film, Maybe i'll try Friday the 13th this one.



Don't forget to watch Jason X that's the best one


----------



## Stunna (Oct 5, 2014)

I'd said that I though Grunt was more interesting than Wrex. I still hold to Grunt having an interesting arc but Wrex has the personality to win out. Plus I like his having become the leader of the Krogan.


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'd said that I though Grunt was more interesting than Wrex. I still hold to Grunt having an interesting arc but Wrex has the personality to win out. Plus I like his having become the leader of the Krogan.



This is acceptable. I thought you were going to say that you hated Wrex or something, in which case I would have to kill you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2014)

ugh, Jason  X 

on second thought...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2014)

Sin City 2 in extremely high definition looks awkward as fuck.


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh Gesy, how did you know I loved Saved by the Bell?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Sin City 2 in extremely high definition looks awkward as fuck.



Who is that qt3.14 in your avatar?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2014)

I wish I knew so I could tell you .


----------



## Yasha (Oct 5, 2014)

Her name is Emily Rudd. She is from Minnesota.

#pro-stalker


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 6, 2014)

Yasha with that creepy scoop


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

but you're oh so grateful


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2014)

Grape said:


> I'm excited to see the other servant classes.
> Because I don't much like the first two we've met



Technically we saw three. 

Archer and Lancer were quite badass.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 6, 2014)

Yasha if any American woman says no, it means yes

Or maybe

But never no really

Use that info wisely playa


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2014)

Did anyone watch the pilot of the new Star Wars CGI show? Is it worth checking it out?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Butcher (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm still surprised it is ending.

I thought it would end somewhere next year.


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2014)

How is this supposed to wrap up an even remotely satisfying ending in only 5 chapters?


----------



## Butcher (Oct 6, 2014)

Kishi doesn't care anymore, from what I've been told. 

Plus, no one gives a shit anymore beyond just wanting to the Sauce and Nardo fight.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto has been thrown to the dogs by all accounts for a while now.

So why is anyone surprised?


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Plus, no one gives a shit anymore beyond just wanting to the Sauce and Nardo fight.



I feel sorry for those people.
With the obligatory 'epilogue chapter' that will be there the whole thing they have been waiting for for years will be done in 4 chapters or less.

I'm not against the series ending but probably nobody will be happy with what comes now. Such a huge list of characters that will be ignored.


----------



## Grape (Oct 6, 2014)

In other news, One Piece still good.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

none of the HST are good anymore

bleach was barely good at any point


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2014)

Bleach hasnt been good in years.
Berserk is on break again after two chapters in a row.
FairyTail is even more stupid than usual.
Claymore ended.
Naruto ending will be rushed.
OP has been better but i still greatly enjoy it and look forward to it every week.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 6, 2014)

The World said:


> none of the HST are good anymore
> 
> bleach was barely good at any point



Funny how the weekly OP-talk almost vanished completely in the sections i go to after the timeskip started

Oh how things change 



Slice said:


> Bleach hasnt been good in years.



6 years to be exact


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2014)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Funny how the weekly OP-talk almost vanished completely in the sections i go to after the timeskip started
> 
> Oh how things change



It has been like that before on occasion. The series has had serious pacing issues in the past as well. The longer a series runs the more people ignore it and insist that everything was better in the past.

Its something that happens to a lot of really long running manga when the readers can only look through their nostalgia goggles (or in some cases even expect the characters to age/mature with them)


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2014)

The World said:


> none of the HST are good anymore
> 
> bleach was barely good at any point


that whole arc about saving Rukia from the Soul Society was better than anything in Naruto


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> that whole arc about saving Rukia from the Soul Society was better than anything in Naruto



Nope

Wave Country and Chunnin Exams was better written than anything in Clorox

SS is overrated as fuck


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2014)

maybe

tbh I'm saying that after only having read that arc once in middle school


----------



## Grape (Oct 6, 2014)

I heard Bleach has been rather good lately.

I'll never go back and read it, but that's what I hear.


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2014)

Grape said:


> I heard Bleach has been rather good lately.
> 
> I'll never go back and read it, but that's what I hear.



it kicked every last bit of sense and consistency out the window a long time ago. Its still enjoyable - but not objectively good.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2014)

I saw Gone Girl last night

it was great


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2014)

also I'm still in shock that Tyler Perry was not only competent in this film, I actually thought he turned in a good performance.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 6, 2014)

Slice said:


> I'm not against the series ending but *probably nobody will be happy with what comes now.*


A lot of the fanbase haven't been happy for the past 5 years. Kishi just completely fucked up his series. 



Grape said:


> I heard Bleach has been rather good lately.
> 
> I'll never go back and read it, but that's what I hear.


The beginning of the 1000 Year Blood War was pretty good, but then it just turned into your average Bleach after that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 6, 2014)

Is it culturally unacceptable to call women 'idiots' in Japanese society?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

Twin Peaks is returning '16 on Showtime


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2014)

Returning? Reruns? Or revival? Or reboot?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh wow, it's a revival -- nine new episodes from Lynch and Frost


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

present day continuation

made a thread


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2014)

this calls for a new set


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

holy shit

Arsenal wins a trophy, Naruto is ending, this is resuming. End of eras.

Valve please, you're next! 

Make this year complete!


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> also I'm still in shock that Tyler Perry was not only competent in this film, I actually thought he turned in a good performance.



For once, I thought he was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Grape (Oct 6, 2014)

*Lucy - 6/10*


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2014)

fuck you para


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuck you warudo


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuck you Warudo


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

fuck you all


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2014)

Warudo

I like your Kirei avatar


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't think i have seen this Tyler Perry guy in any other movie.


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> present day continuation
> 
> made a thread



I did not see something like this coming.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2014)

Vacancy

I really like it but it's abit too slick for my tastes. If it was made in the 80s by someone like Carpenter, it would have been better. Great idea, lack of vision hurts it. 

C+


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2014)

So Lynch is going back to TV since Hollywood is refusing to fund his films. I don't see why he's bringing back Twin Peaks though.


----------



## Ae (Oct 6, 2014)

Slice said:


> I don't think i have seen this Tyler Perry guy in any other movie.



You dont want to


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2014)

if he literally intended to wait all this long to bring Twin Peaks back, Lynch is certified fucking nuts.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 6, 2014)

Onepunch-Man. It's goddamned brilliant! 

You'd think that a manga about an overpowered superhero would get old quick but i'm 40 chapters deep, and it just gets better. 

Only Berserk comes close to the art displayed in this manga.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 6, 2014)

I still haven't read pass the first chapter of One-Punch Man yet. 

Mainly due to the gif-like chapters and sporadic releases.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I still haven't read pass the first chapter of One-Punch Man yet.
> 
> Mainly due to the* gif-like chapters* and sporadic releases.



u dumb brah


----------



## Ae (Oct 6, 2014)

Learning to play the piano is tough man


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2014)

Dat Thane Krios


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2014)

Kelly died? This is  *bullshit*


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 6, 2014)

spoilers!!!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2014)

Yo, that really messed me up tho

I'm goin renegade from now on bruh


----------



## Ae (Oct 6, 2014)

Watch some Disney you'll be fine


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Learning to play the piano is tough man



No, it isn't, depending on what level you want to perform at anyway. Build the appropriate foundation; it is nice being able to play certain songs but it is more important that you have a good understanding of music theory; also that you can play scales, harmonic scales and arpeggios flawlessly.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 7, 2014)

Two steps from hell and other epic music puts these girls to sleep.

I wonder if they're dreaming of battles ?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2014)

Loving the new Gundam series.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2014)

Should I spend the Halloween in LA or San Francisco?


----------



## Slice (Oct 7, 2014)

This music video: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp7CYvh8FwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 7, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Should I spend the Halloween in LA or San Francisco?



SF has better chances of finding lady boys.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2014)

Any Jewish ladyboys?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 7, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Any Jewish ladyboys?



This is clearly a trap.

Jew tricked me.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Any Jewish ladyboys?



Probably?

I know LA has a part of downtown that is predominantly Jewish.  I don't know if SF has that.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2014)

I am not sure if Halloween is a good time to visit US. xD


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2014)

I haven't had an interesting Halloween since 4th grade.


----------



## Ae (Oct 7, 2014)

Glad I watched CinemaSins' The Fault in Our Stars video, looked like it tries too hard to be deep.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 7, 2014)

Who's the girl as your avatar para?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 7, 2014)

I can already feel the shittyness coming in for season 6. I think I just hit the season where Californication goes downhill.


----------



## Ae (Oct 7, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Who's the girl as your avatar para?


Jarboe‏‏‏‏‏


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I haven't had an interesting Halloween since 4th grade.



You moved on to greater things, like cosplaying at movie premieres


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2014)

of all the people

Masterrace is the one who gets it right

is this real life


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 7, 2014)

Para is really surprise no one knew who that chick was?


Does he think we all listen to these homeless musicians?


----------



## Ae (Oct 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> of all the people
> 
> Masterrace is the one who gets it right
> 
> is this real life



People here aren't exactly music aficionado


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2014)

more like no one cared enough to give pseudo a response


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2014)

I like to think the answer is somewhere in between


----------



## Grape (Oct 7, 2014)

Doesn't recognizing a musician by their appearance kind of contsrue the term musician?

I could post a hundred different images of a hundred different musicians, and MasterPiece wouldn't recognize any of them, but he would probably recognize their music.

zzz


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2014)

Musicians have always had an image tho, and those who don't are often forgotten.


----------



## Grape (Oct 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Musicians have always had an image tho, and those who don't are often forgotten.




Wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 8, 2014)

So in this particular case the girl in Para's avi was going for soup kitchen Look?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2014)

Grape said:


> Doesn't recognizing a musician by their appearance kind of contsrue the term musician?
> 
> 
> zzz



how does this this even make sense s


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2014)

I think he meant misconstrue


----------



## Grape (Oct 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> how does this this even make sense s




No clue. I was pretty much shit faced at the time.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2014)

Isn't she the chick from Swans.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes that's correct


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2014)

Good look, Gesy.


----------



## Grape (Oct 8, 2014)

How the fuck do you even know what Daria is?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 8, 2014)

Grape, OP is OP this week


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2014)

Netflix selection is poor. No Bergman or Lynch. Fuck you.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2014)

the netflix selection has always been pretty bad.  Honestly the only good thing about it are the tv series'


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2014)

Not even any Hitchcock. For shame.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 8, 2014)

US Netflix has more choice than the UK one as well


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm using a vpn app to access the US version. There's some films on it I guess.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8-tXG8KrWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2014)

Why not get Hulu Plus for all your pretentious film needs


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 8, 2014)

Cheat. VPN's kinda seem all the same to me and fiddly to get foreign content. Unless I want a stream of a live event. What do you use, Ennoea?


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2014)

Grape said:


> How the fuck do you even know what Daria is?



There's this fantastic thing called Google, where you can find information on almost anything.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2014)

What is wrong with people?


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Not even any Hitchcock. For shame.


I clearly there been some hitchock in some country netflix, can't remember witch.


Parallax said:


> the netflix selection has always been pretty bad.  Honestly the only good thing about it are the tv series'



It actually has a lot of cool films, mostly relatively recent films though, their selection of old worthwhile films is admittedly rather lacking though.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2014)

Its probably a licensing thing


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Why not get Hulu Plus for all your pretentious film needs



Criterion collection is on there

I'll get an account once I exhaust all the films on netflix.


----------



## Grape (Oct 8, 2014)

I had a Hulu Plus account.

Then I watched the first video after subscribing and there were advertisements.

I was like nope.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 8, 2014)

On another forum I post on I got this message today

"You have been denied access to this forum. The reason is that you are visiting us from a place that has been blacklisted as an Open Proxy."

I know literally nothing about proxies or what this even means. Can someone help me with this issue?


----------



## Jena (Oct 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Its probably a licensing thing



It has to be. Maybe my memory is just bad, but I swear Netflix Instant used to have a much better selection a few years ago. I know they had to take off a bunch of TV shows when Amazon Prime launched because Viacom switched over to that service.



Cyphon said:


> On another forum I post on I got this message today
> 
> "You have been denied access to this forum. The reason is that you are visiting us from a place that has been blacklisted as an Open Proxy."
> 
> I know literally nothing about proxies or what this even means. Can someone help me with this issue?



Basically an open proxy is a server that anyone can access and use anonymously, which means they're usually used for super shady shit like uploading kid porn. They're also used by spammers. 

Did you try and access the website on a different device than you usually do? Try accessing the website again. You may have to call your internet provider to see what's going on. I'd also recommend running your antivirus software, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2014)

Hulu is the worst. South Park studios is powered by it now, and it is absolute shit.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> Basically an open proxy is a server that anyone can access and use anonymously, which means they're usually used for super shady shit like uploading kid porn. They're also used by spammers.
> 
> Did you try and access the website on a different device than you usually do? Try accessing the website again. You may have to call your internet provider to see what's going on. I'd also recommend running your antivirus software, just to be on the safe side.



Is there a way I can change my own proxy? I don't have any AV software because my Mac has never had any such problems. I can try accessing it from a different comp to see.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 8, 2014)

You can probably check you proxy configuration from Network settings, also have you tried with different browsers? 
It may be a good moment to install a AV.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 8, 2014)

Tried to sign in again for like the 5th time and it finally let me on. No clue.


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCSWbTv3hng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Oct 9, 2014)

Para, is prostitution legal in LA?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2014)

no it's illegal


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2014)

Grape said:


> How the fuck do you even know what Daria is?


A web personality named Nostalgia Chick made a video on the series that piqued my interest in watching it a while back. Now I have the complete series on DVD.


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILMiw9KGJd8[/YOUTUBE]

Jena you're either fat or casual

clearly


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 9, 2014)

Why is Yasha talking about Prostitutes?

Not even in LA yet and he's already brimming with sin. Watch out tho, wouldn't want you to get Suzuku'd.


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2014)

can't he find his ladyboi's in peace?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why is Yasha talking about Prostitutes?
> 
> Not even in LA yet and he's already brimming with sin. Watch out tho, wouldn't want you to get Suzuku'd.



Ironically enough I think he does


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 9, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILMiw9KGJd8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Jena you're either fat or casual
> 
> clearly



>11+ minutes long

brevity, soul, wit, fuck off long-winded vlog cunts, etc


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Para, is prostitution legal in LA?



Yasha...u crazy mane.


----------



## Slice (Oct 9, 2014)

Thumbnail asks a question answered with "no" in 1 second. Why is this so long?


----------



## teddy (Oct 9, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >11+ minutes long
> 
> brevity, soul, wit, fuck off long-winded vlog cunts, etc



Ikr? just give me the numbers


----------



## Grape (Oct 9, 2014)

New South Park was great.  

They're continuing stories between episodes, making references to earlier episodes of the season. The first two weren't spectacular by any means, but I'm a little excited to connect the dots and see where this is heading.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2014)

Five Deadly Venoms: B+/A-


----------



## Jena (Oct 9, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILMiw9KGJd8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Jena you're either fat or casual
> 
> clearly



I'm not even going to go into that comments section, I can already predict everything in there.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2014)

Grape said:


> New South Park was great.
> 
> They're continuing stories between episodes, making references to earlier episodes of the season. The first two weren't spectacular by any means, but I'm a little excited to connect the dots and see where this is heading.



I thought the season premier was the best one so far by a bit.

I did like this new one though. The ending statement where the Principle said "for anyone who has problems with using whatever bathroom they want, they can use the cissy bathroom so they do not bother normal people who do not care".


The transgender bathroom discussion is pretty interesting in general, I wonder how public bathrooms will be 30 years from now.


----------



## Ae (Oct 9, 2014)

Jena said:


> I'm not even going to go into that comments section, I can already predict everything in there.



Wise decision


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wky9cLHTc7g[/YOUTUBE]

kill me now

most of these fools basically just won the lottery


----------



## Yasha (Oct 10, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why is Yasha talking about Prostitutes?
> 
> Not even in LA yet and he's already brimming with sin. Watch out tho, wouldn't want you to get Suzuku'd.



I was only curious. It's legal in some European countries. I thought it might be the same in US, or at least in some of the more liberal states. 




Violent By Design said:


> Yasha...u crazy mane.



Thanks.

Would you recommend Hooters to someone who visits US for the first time?


----------



## Grape (Oct 10, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I was only curious. It's legal in some European countries. I thought it might be the same in US, or at least in some of the more liberal states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Parts of Nevada are legal.

And no, I wouldn't go to Hooters. Well, I guess for a lunch it would be fine, because it's iconic. Get a spicy chicken sandwich. Fuck the wings. Don't go on a Saturday or Sunday during a sporting event. Or do go during a sporting event. It might be fun. 

/indecisive

Where are you in the country right now?


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2014)

head to las vegas and dont look back


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2014)

You can always look online for escorts no matter what state you are in I guess Yasha

if that's what you're looking for


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2014)

in case Yasha doesn't know what an escort is


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2014)

yasha prostitutes are for dumbasses. Get an escort if you're that horny.


----------



## Jena (Oct 10, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wky9cLHTc7g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> kill me now
> 
> most of these fools basically just won the lottery



"when he was young, he successfully sold lemonade and made $22 an hour"

HOW


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I was only curious. It's legal in some European countries. I thought it might be the same in US, or at least in some of the more liberal states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prostitution is banned nearly everywhere except for parts of Nevada. It lives through "escorts" though.

Don't go to Hooters, it sucks.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> yasha prostitutes are for dumbasses. Get an escort if you're that horny.



even escorts will probably be creeped out by yasha

these days they don't even have to sleep with you


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2014)

The World said:


> even escorts will probably be creeped out by yasha
> 
> these days they don't even have to sleep with you



Some people don't want them to sleep with them, just give them company. Which is really sad:S


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Uu5XbibrdgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2014)

so, what'd you think of this week's Korra, Luca


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 10, 2014)

*Neighbors*

Rarely funny and sometimes annoying, off the top of my head I can't think of a worse Seth Rogan movie. Sometimes a comedy can lack humor and still be an okay movie because of chemistry amongst the cast but there wasn't much of that here either. So basically a failed effort all around and that was coming in with very low expectations. I laughed once or twice I think.

1.5/5


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 10, 2014)

I feel you Cyphon. I went in not expecting much and the movie still managed to disappoint me


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2014)

*Sleeping Beauty* ~ A

Got the Diamond Edition blu-ray yesterday. Perfection.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> so, what'd you think of this week's Korra, Luca



haven't watched it yet


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2014)

I wanna hear what noise you gotta say


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 10, 2014)

t-thanks


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2014)

this bitch stunna spoiling with his avy 

just like with ME3

might as well call you S for spoiler


----------



## Jena (Oct 10, 2014)

*Halloween Movie watch: 6-10*
Event Horizon
The Host (2006)
Hellboy
Hellboy 2
Scream


----------



## Grape (Oct 10, 2014)

There's a scene in Event Horizon that scared the shit out of me when I saw it. I forget what it is, but I think it might be a pop-out scare.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 10, 2014)

Yyyyyyyeeeeeelllllllpppppp!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 10, 2014)

That's all I was hearing for the past 2 hours


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]I0BnadYbLIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Oct 10, 2014)

I am really not looking for escorts. 




Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]Uu5XbibrdgE[/YOUTUBE]



I like this movie.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2014)

you're not looking for escorts, but you're looking for prostitutes?


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2014)

ps

your sig is nice


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 10, 2014)

*Gone Girl*

Pretty good stuff. The early parts were some of the best film I have seen all year but then it kind of tapered off for a bit after the initial reveal. It picked back up again at a certain point but never reached the peak it had at the beginning IMO. Most surprising was how funny it was at times. Watched a comedy earlier today and had almost no laughs, watched this dense drama and found myself laughing more than in any comedy so far this year. Performances were good and I thought the tone was well done. The ending felt abrupt and kind of lame. One of the better movies this year but still waiting for something to really wow me.

3.5/5


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 10, 2014)

The World said:


> you're not looking for escorts, but you're looking for prostitutes?



Probably because people are lees likely not notice or care about their mysterious disappearance.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 10, 2014)

Sama knows me like the back of his hands.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2014)

I ship this 
[YOUTUBE]iiNDrKcUAsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Oct 11, 2014)

How much does the cheapest preseason ticket in Staples Center cost?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2014)

*Gone Girl* ~ A


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2014)

Dracula Untold: D

Last Passenger: B

Would get a B+ or even an A- if there were subtitles. It's an English film and I often had difficulty understanding what they were saying whenever they spoke too loudly or quietly. In my opinion, every movie needs subtitles, especially because of my subpar hearing. 

Otherwise, it's a very engaging and intense thriller with colorful characters who didn't bore me...unlike what "Dracula Untold" offered.


----------



## Grape (Oct 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Gone Girl* ~ A




What the fuck, dude? Spoilers.

Jesus Christ. You literally just ruined the entire movie for me.

Spoil fucking Disney, or Dr. Who, or whatever fucking piece of shit that you watch.

Don't spoil Fincher films. You fucking ingrate.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2014)

You right, I didn't even think about it -- that was my bad

but I don't feel bad anymore after your reaction, so I guess it evens out. Happy watching


----------



## teddy (Oct 11, 2014)

*V/H/S*: C

Favorite story is probably "amateur night" and i guess part of it has to do with there being a more practical and justified reason for the protagonist constantly having a camera to begin with..and i like how lily was done. thank heavens i didn't see the trailer beforehand tho, spoiled the fuck out of its ending

least favorite is between "second honeymoon" which bored me and the only thing i got out of the payoff was a boner; and "tuesday the 17th" which i thought had the most cringeworthy dialogue out of all the stories


onto v/h/s 2...


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2014)

sincere apologies to anyone else who read my original post


----------



## Jena (Oct 11, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I ship this
> [YOUTUBE]iiNDrKcUAsQ[/YOUTUBE]



confession: I bought her new album

shit is catchy


----------



## Grape (Oct 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You right, I didn't even think about it -- that was my bad
> 
> but I don't feel bad anymore after your reaction, so I guess it evens out. Happy watching



Happy watching? Why would I watch it after you fucking spoiled the entire movie for me? 

Seriously. Fuck you.

I don't watch 95/100 films that come out every year. You have to spoil one of the five percent I'm interested in? And then you think you're justified, and try to play it off like I'm to blame, because I'm outraged?

Fuck yourself.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 11, 2014)

Luca spoiled me a few days ago. 


*Sin City 2*

Eva Green's boobs/10


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2014)

The Family

What a piece of horseshit.

F


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2014)

Sin City 2

liked the cheesy crime noir aspect of the film

Eva Greens titties were marvelous

I dunno.............I think I still like the first movie better but I haven't seen it in years so who knows


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2014)

I bet even Jena would give a golf clap at those Eva Green boobies


----------



## Slice (Oct 11, 2014)

I still think "Ariana Grande" sounds like something you order at Starbucks and not an actual girls name.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2014)

Slice said:


> I still think "Ariana Grande" sounds like something you order at Starbucks and not an actual girls name.



thats racist slice

I hope the italian mob finally gets you


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2014)

Grape said:


> Happy watching? Why would I watch it after you fucking spoiled the entire movie for me?


If the movie was only worth watching for that it was never worth watching in the first place 

but it is



> Seriously. Fuck you.
> 
> I don't watch 95/100 films that come out every year. You have to spoil one of the five percent I'm interested in? And then you think you're justified, and try to play it off like I'm to blame, because I'm outraged?
> 
> Fuck yourself.


Nah, first thing I did was admit I fucked up. That was 100% my bad, completely.

I just don't feel bad for you specifically anymore because of your reaction -- no matter how justified it may or may not be.

btw If you're gonna continue spamming me with spoilers (which isn't the best form of payback because I tend not to care about them and it'll be hard for you to spoil me on stuff I do care about) PM them, don't VM them for everyone to see. Do better.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 11, 2014)

The World said:


> Sin City 2
> 
> liked the cheesy crime noir aspect of the film
> 
> ...



I remember liking the first one too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2014)

I think as punishment, Stunna should get locked in the MartialHorror tower of rape. 

Oh yeah, forgot about this...

Fairy Tail (the movie): B

If you like the show, you'll like the movie. I did appreciate how the characters had their original personalities even though this takes place after the time skip. I prefer a crazier Gajeel, more paranoid (but deadly) Juvia, etc. The animation quality was good and even though the villains resembled filler villains, they still provided some entertaining moments. But it is just a bigger budgeted extension of the TV show. Non-fans won't care. 

Believe it or not, there are anime movies which can intrigue non-fans, such as "Cowboy Bebop". I also think the second Yu Yu Hakusho movie and End of Evangelion have merits that can be enjoyed outside of the target fanbase.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 11, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> I think as punishment, Stunna should get locked in the MartialHorror tower of rape.
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot about this...
> 
> ...



holy fuck lmfao


----------



## Butcher (Oct 11, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Fairy Tail (the movie)




You lost me.


----------



## Slice (Oct 11, 2014)

Did i just read a fairy tail review that didn't include mentions of tits, ass and pantyshots? never thought i'd see something like that.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 11, 2014)

fairy tail is straight thrash.

the movie was garbage.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2014)

hey titty is back


----------



## Ae (Oct 11, 2014)

These guys 
[YOUTUBE]W-30A913mDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 11, 2014)

People actually watched Fairy Tail the movie?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 11, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Luca spoiled me a few days ago.



water u talkin about


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2014)

wait

who the hell watched Pyramid of Light without already being a fan of YGO


----------



## Slice (Oct 11, 2014)

Certain video games are hazardous to my mental health...
Playing Cave Story i was pretty close to throwing the damn Nintendo against the wall because i raged so hard. Getting too old for this shit.


----------



## Slice (Oct 11, 2014)

Seriously, how did i manage to beat games like that as a child?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 11, 2014)

Slice said:


> Seriously, how did i manage to beat games like that as a child?



what games did you beat as a child, hopscotch with hieroglyphics? aztec volleyball?


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 11, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> that feel when your talking about Naruto with a qt3.15 girl and you say "_Nah, Naruto is the only anime I watch. I really don't have time to watch other anime_." to appear cool but then she replies _"I love Naruto but it was just an gateway for me to other great animes like Death Note, Cowboy Bebop, Ghost in The Shell, Trigun, Inuyasha and so many more_".
> 
> that feel when Death Note, Cowboy Bebop and GitS are my favorite anime but I lied because I was embarrassed of anime.
> 
> ...



Why are there so many autistic people in this world?


----------



## Ae (Oct 11, 2014)

Decided to look up Persona since I keep hearing about it, and I don't see what's with all the hype. It just looks like a shitty anime. And I haven't seen it myself but I heard you also try to a girlfriend in high school or some shit?


----------



## Slice (Oct 11, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> what games did you beat as a child, hopscotch with hieroglyphics? aztec volleyball?



Was refering to my earlier post about Cave Story.
So i meant jump & runs / action games.


----------



## teddy (Oct 11, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Why are there so many autistic people in this world?



Not sure why anyone would feel embarrassed about extending the animu talk beyond naruto. i mean...you're talking about one japanese cartoon already. what harm is there is bringing up a few others

thankfully cowboy bebop, trigun, and gits outweigh his friend's taste in inuyasha


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 11, 2014)

Slice said:


> Was refering to my earlier post about Cave Story.
> So i meant jump & runs / action games.



h-how could you ignore my ancient slice joke ;___;


----------



## Slice (Oct 11, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> h-how could you ignore my ancient slice joke ;___;



Responding dead serious to something like that is an excellent defense mechanism.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 11, 2014)

ted. said:


> Not sure why anyone would feel embarrassed about extending the animu talk beyond naruto. i mean...you're talking about one japanese cartoon already. what harm is there is bringing up a few others
> 
> thankfully cowboy bebop, trigun, and gits outweigh his friend's taste in inuyasha



I don't get it either, why would anyone be embarrassed that they like a form of entertainment is beyond me.


----------



## Ae (Oct 11, 2014)

"Half the game is a social simulator, where you go make friends around school and try to go on dates. And base on how strong your social links are, the strength of your summon is dependent on the strength of your friendship." 

This sounds so sad


----------



## Slice (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh god that anime post. 

People and their unnecessary focus on what others _might_ think about them.


----------



## teddy (Oct 11, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Decided to look up Persona since I keep hearing about it, and I don't see what's with all the hype. It just looks like a shitty anime. And I haven't seen it myself but I heard you also try to a girlfriend in high school or some shit?



Kind of, pretty much. the main smt series is much better imo. granted i do like persona 2:eternal punishment where you use actual adults instead of that highschool shit persona 3/4 are on


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 11, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> People actually watched Fairy Tail the movie?



It is well beyond me how FT ever stayed so popular. I dropped the manga a looooong time ago and can't even really remember why I kept reading in the first place.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 11, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> It is well beyond me how FT ever stayed so popular. I dropped the manga a looooong time ago and can't even really remember why I kept reading in the first place.



I think I kept up for the first few arcs or so, and then I dropped both FT and a load of other manga I was following at the time including Nardo and Bleach.


----------



## Slice (Oct 11, 2014)

Likeable characters and nice art.
But most people read it for the insane amounts of fanservice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6VxV717PRBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2014)

Caught about an hour of the Guest.  Had to leave though since my pager started going nuts.  :[


----------



## Yasha (Oct 11, 2014)

*Dead Poets Society*

Having suffered through 7 years of stereotypical Asian education in high school, I can definitely relate to the dilemma of freethinkers like O Captain My Captain and the young Dead Poets in a school as rigid as Welton. 

What is a school? To many adults, it's a convenient place at the back of their minds where they put their children so that they can focus on their bread and butter. To teachers, it's a workplace where they complete their tasks as told, i.e. finish the textbook by the end of semester and prepare the students for exams and next level of education, and get paid by the end of the month. 

To me, school is a workforce factory with a misguided presumption of what the society really needs. Every time I see my school, I see a conveyor belt where children of all forms and personalities are being forced into a tiny can that stunt their imagination and talents. It's the pathetic truth of contemporary education especially in Asia which most people do not want to face.

Carpe diem. May the dysfunctional education system be torn down one day and rebuilt from the ground up.

9/10





Masterpiece said:


> These guys
> [YOUTUBE]W-30A913mDA[/YOUTUBE]



That's fun. I wonder what I would say in a situation like this.

"You look tasty tonight." sounds like a good ice-breaker.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 11, 2014)

Slice said:


> But most people read it for the insane amounts of fanservice.



This never made sense to me. Why not just watch porn.


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2014)

*Film:* Stretch
*Rating:* ★★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* Patrick Wilson was rather charismatic and stylish in the role. And Chris Pine played a rather off-the-wall "villain". Interesting mix of characters. Dat LA Life.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 11, 2014)

*The Maze Runner*

Darker than the other YA stuff and an interesting premise but the payoff just left more questions and didn't feel satisfying. As for the guts of the movie, my main issue had to do with not caring much for any of the characters or their relationships. The movie gave a sort of half assed effort to establish some bonds but it needed more. Beyond that it was actually pretty bland a lot of the time and didn't do well to build the suspense as to what was actually going on and what the solution was. It did enough to make me want to know more but I think the books are going to be the route I go.

2.5/5


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2014)

Warudo

[youtube]cTiwQjlalmw[/youtube]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 12, 2014)

*Under The Skin* 0 out of 5

What the trailer promised me: A sci-fi, horror, thriller film with sexy seductress Scarlet Johannson

What I got: Scarlet driving around Scotland in a black van asking strangers for directions.

Never again.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k59gXTWf-A[/YOUTUBE]

I wonder if this will actually be good or if this is just a reason for Disney to build another theme park ride


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2014)

Life of Pi: A

I really dug this movie and I'm surprised how much I liked it. I usually don't like Oscar bait material as I find those kinds of films to be...ummm, too forced? To me, the best movies come from ambitions to be great, not ambitions to win awards. But beyond the fantastic visuals, I just found the story to be really compelling. But what made it click at the end was the twist- which despite being twist, is delivered with an uncanny casualness. It put a whole new spin on the events and it fit in with the films thematic material. Wonderful experience. I masturbated furiously.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

As I expected, Lea Seydoux is the new Bond girl.




......


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k59gXTWf-A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I wonder if this will actually be good or if this is just a reason for Disney to build another theme park ride



4 words:

Directed by Brad Bird


----------



## teddy (Oct 12, 2014)

>lea seydoux
>bond girl


not feeling it honestly


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

ted. said:


> >lea seydoux
> >bond girl
> 
> 
> not feeling it honestly



Well, she's an incredibly attractive woman, and was amazing in Blue Is The Warmest Colour.

But then again, it's extremely hard for someone to stack up to Eva Green's Vesper. Greatest Bond Girl of All Time, IMO.

Izabella Scorupco and B?r?nice Marlohe are honourable mentions though(the former for character & beauty, and the latter on looks alone)


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

ted. said:


> >lea seydoux
> >bond girl
> 
> 
> not feeling it honestly



She also had the sexy yet cold French bitch role down pat in MI: IV.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

she was in midnight in paris? don't even remember her

only remember marion cotillard


----------



## teddy (Oct 12, 2014)

Face still looks average to me. like if it wasn't for her name i wouldn't give her a second look if we happened to cross the same street


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

I have to agree

Detective thirst too real


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

The World said:


> Detective thirst too real



It is always real, Warudo.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

Also, SMFH @ you armchair internet women raters....


*Spoiler*: __ 








Not appreciating a natural, and classical look.


----------



## Ae (Oct 12, 2014)

Blue is the Warmest Color made me hate her so much, she might never recovers.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

Lea Seydoux is fine asf

I approve


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

stunna if only


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2014)

Stunna and Detective have Oedipus complex.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

wat

on what basis


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2014)

Detective said:


> As I expected, Lea Seydoux is the new Bond girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when Bond girls used to be hot.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2014)

i'm so down for this

lea seydoux is fit as

and she has that cold, mysterious, sophisticated frenchness down


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2014)

My review of "Dracula Untold" is up and in my sig. Yay.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2014)

*The Maze Runner*

Lost meets Cube. Contains the many themes I love about Lost - formation of new order in a dystopian society, power struggle, mysterious creatures & conspiracy. Best YA novel-based movie in recent years.

8.7/10


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

Luca knows what's up


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 12, 2014)

luca is my dad


----------



## D T (Oct 12, 2014)

*Leviathan* - Extremely well-made. The directors paints a very bleak portrait of Modern Russia. Corruption is so rampant, every characters we encounter has some form of degeneracy. The main two actors, especially the main one, are spectacular. 

BreathtakingAsFuck/10


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2014)

Ida

Ida follows the story of a young nun who, before taking her vows, wants to find the resting place of her parents. And so goes on a road trip with her estranged aunt to their home town in search of answers.

A bleak look at Post War Poland and the effects of of War on the Jews left behind to pick up the pieces. Haunting, delicate and plays among the fine lines of religion, modernity and sexual freedom while tackling female repression. It's an incredibly well shot film, paying obvious homage to the French New Wave. Good stuff.

A


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 12, 2014)

What do you guys think about me starting a 3 round contest where we vote the all-time greatest film director? It could be very interesting if we can get most of the forum to participate.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2014)

Best movie of the year so far is Interstellar.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 12, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Best movie of the year so far is Interstellar.



You seen it????


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 12, 2014)

If most of the forum participated it would be the opposite of interesting.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 12, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> If most of the forum participated it would be the opposite of interesting.



How        so?


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 12, 2014)

Yasha said:


> YA novel-based movie in recent years.
> 
> 8.7/10



2nd Hunger Games was better.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> How        so?



Because most of the forum wouldn't put much thought into it.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Stunna and Detective have Oedipus complex.



Explain yo'self fool.





Rukia said:


> I remember when Bond girls used to be hot.



Rukia with that knife in the back, out of nowhere.

Et Tu, Brutus?





masamune1 said:


> Because most of the forum wouldn't put much thought into it.



Granny Goodness is on point, here. I can't disagree with him.


----------



## Ae (Oct 12, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> How        so?



The forum got basic taste


Just look up top ten directors and you'll get the same results.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

lol I remember that list


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> What do you guys think about me starting a 3 round contest where we vote the all-time greatest film director? It could be very interesting if we can get most of the forum to participate.



i think very little of it


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Luca knows what's up





Violent By Design said:


> luca is my dad



s-son...?


----------



## Ae (Oct 12, 2014)

D setting himself up for disappointment


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

good lookin' out, Detective


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2014)

BH6 looks fun.
Probably something for the weekend, won't catch it day 1.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 12, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> The forum got basic taste
> 
> 
> Just look up top ten directors and you'll get the same results.




When was this made?


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> D setting himself up for disappointment



MP only saying this because there is only like 1 blonde white girl in the entire film based in San Frantokyo. 

[YOUTUBE]d2S8D_SCAJY[/YOUTUBE]

  

When the main theme kicks in, and Baymax is doing his spiral flying maneuver.

And he was gonna do a ROCKETTU-PUNCHU too!

Be still my heart


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> luca is my dad



Your parents are Jetra, the official name for the unholy union between Tetra and Jena. And you are their son from the future, travelling back into the past(our present), in order to kill them both.

Stunna can confirm that my theory is logical and stylishly head canon.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

He's right; Jetra's among the prevailing headcanons of this thread


----------



## Ae (Oct 12, 2014)

I think you're making a big mistake going to Los Angeles, Yasha.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2014)

LA does seem rather awful. And before Para calls us putos. I mean LA, not california.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2014)

Pike stole the show in Gone Girl.  Ben was sort of a doofus.  My dad says that he has T-Rex arms.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 12, 2014)

I liked Pike and the female detective. 

But despite being outacted, Affleks penis will end up being the most talked about part of the movie.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> My dad says that he has T-Rex arms.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

he does tho


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course he stayed with Amy.  Who would leave a hot go-getter like that?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

Rukia gets it


----------



## D T (Oct 12, 2014)

*Gone Girl* - Story of two sociopaths manipulating everyone around them. Found it amusingly creepy. Well-constructed. Ben Affleck is tailored for the role. He just carries it. His natural doofusness is simply perfect. It's not about the missing girl but about all the interactions the characters have. In that regard, it's pretty amazing. 

FincherMakesItWork/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2014)

Neil Patrick Harris got a raw deal.  Tough break.


----------



## D T (Oct 12, 2014)

If you're a beta male, that's what you get. An alpha male gets a loving wife and a happy family founded on rock solid foundations.

That's the lesson of the movie.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 12, 2014)

I can only see NPH playing Barney type of characters at this point. Or like his White Castle character. It is hard for me to take him seriously now.


----------



## Ae (Oct 12, 2014)

Detective said:


> MP only saying this because there is only like 1 blonde white girl in the entire film based in San Frantokyo


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Karasu (Oct 12, 2014)

Agro - A

Finally got around to seeing this. Loved the bit parts with Alan Arkin, and Bryan Cranston under pressure at the end was awesome. Didn't really care for bullshit airport runway scene and don't think it helped.  FFS there was enough tension already and that just came off as lame.  So damn cool that this actually happened though.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P02QmncDOzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2014)

Powers is one of those things i always want to read when i hear about it.
But then i forget to do it because i wait too long. 

Maybe this time...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2014)

Powers is going to be really hard to watch.  Playstation Plus account is required?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2014)

Is that really Meghan Trainor in the All About That Bass music video?  Or is that the villain from 22 Jump Street?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2014)

it's really meghan trainor

but there IS a striking resemblance


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Powers is going to be really hard to watch.  Playstation Plus account is required?



Playstation plus is actually worth it


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P02QmncDOzM[/YOUTUBE]



wait a fucking minute

brian michael bendis's powers?

that needs HBO or showtime

it needs premium cable


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2014)

The World said:


> Playstation plus is actually worth it



Defending pay2online.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2014)

yeah this is not good

this is not good at all

god dammit why can't people ever approach adapting something with the intention of staying true to the (excellent) source, instead of cannibalising it and trying to reduce it to what appeals to the lowest common denominator


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2014)

Daredevil sounds more and more promising.


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2014)

This will end up on the internet anyways.
I'll give it a chance and the three episode rule.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2014)

but i LOVE powers and this looks so...not powers ;___;

i guess a tv show that was faithful to the tone of powers, something which was very much a post-superhero comic in sensibility and attitude, might be out of place in the midst of this superhero boom, but, bleh


----------



## teddy (Oct 12, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> wait a fucking minute
> 
> brian michael bendis's powers?
> 
> ...



It's the first exclusive to psn so who knows


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

Powers was supposed to be adapted initially by FX, but they ended up dropping it. So the PS4 network stepped in. Sharlto is hamming it up like a friend.

That was painful to watch.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

he was hamming it up

but it still looks promising


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUltheRpJNw[/YOUTUBE]

greatest actor ever?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2014)

The World said:


> he was hamming it up
> 
> but it still looks promising



how? 

have you read powers?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2014)

He couldn't possibly be worse than he was in Maleficent.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUltheRpJNw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> greatest actor ever?


I remember when VBD chose Vampire's Kiss for film club and didn't bother to show up.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> how?
> 
> have you read powers?



nope       .

I have seen the cover for it and the main guy looks like a buff dude

weird choice with sharlto who is a small guy


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2014)

The World said:


> nope       .
> 
> I have seen the cover for it and the main guy looks like a buff dude
> 
> weird choice with sharlto who is a small guy



yeah, that also bugged me

sharlto's 6' so he's not diminutive, but he's on the skinny side, and christian walker used to be a superhero and still has the superhero physique


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 12, 2014)

Romo just styled on Sherman.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2014)

D T said:


> *Leviathan* - Extremely well-made. The directors paints a very bleak portrait of Modern Russia. Corruption is so rampant, every characters we encounter has some form of degeneracy. The main two actors, especially the main one, are spectacular.
> 
> BreathtakingAsFuck/10



Plus, the giant monster was freaking cool. That movie indeed was very artistic, especially when Robocop punched that chick out.


----------



## D T (Oct 12, 2014)

@Martial, I believe we do not watch the same kind of films.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I remember when VBD chose Vampire's Kiss for film club and didn't bother to show up.



I still remember when Enno got lazy, and forgot to include a new movie for Film Club.... which led to the both of us watching Crash for like 3 weeks in a row.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 12, 2014)

Why do some of you guys have dehydration piss chart for a rep bar?


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 12, 2014)

Is one of the  perks.

If you are asking why would anyone intentionally change their rep bar to that, then i'm not sure.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 12, 2014)

The Powers trailer makes me really want to read the comic. And Good Bendis writes it too :33.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Is one of the  perks.
> 
> If you are asking why would anyone intentionally change their rep bar to that, then i'm not sure.



It matches my avatar perfectly, though.


----------



## Ae (Oct 12, 2014)

Would you guys take up cheap rent with a racist? 
[YOUTUBE]sBBpr8RI4VM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 12, 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow*

This was good stuff right here. Blunt and Cruise were great as well as the sergeant. They didn't have the greatest chemistry I have seen on screen but it was still good. The action was on point and I liked the aliens though they took a little getting used to early on. Plot was intriguing enough and I liked the way they built up the replays and added touches of humor in as well. I would have liked to see a bit more relationship develop between Blunt and Cruise but overall it was good enough. The ending was solid. Definitely one of the best movies I have seen this year.

4/5


----------



## Slice (Oct 13, 2014)

D T said:


> @Martial, I believe we do not watch the same kind of films.



I dont thnik anybody in the world shares his taste. 



Nice Dynamite said:


> Why do some of you guys have dehydration piss chart for a rep bar?







Samavarti said:


> If you are asking why would anyone intentionally change their rep bar to that, then i'm not sure.



It actually looks less shit than the green one.



Magnum Miracles said:


> The Powers trailer makes me really want to read the comic. And *Good Bendis* writes it too :33.



Do you mean:
- When Bendis was still good
- When Bendis actually managed to write something good for once
or
- Its good that it was written by Bendis



Cyphon said:


> *Edge of Tomorrow*
> 
> This was good stuff right here. Blunt and Cruise were great as well as the sergeant. They didn't have the greatest chemistry I have seen on screen but it was still good. The action was on point and* I liked the aliens though* they took a little getting used to early on. Plot was intriguing enough and I liked the way they built up the replays and added touches of humor in as well. I would have liked to see a bit more relationship develop between Blunt and Cruise but overall it was good enough. *The ending was solid*. Definitely one of the best movies I have seen this year.
> 
> 4/5



Loved the aliens design. Really creative compared to what we usually get.

Only thing i didnt like about the ending is how it placed him X hours earlier. He should have woken up at the base like all the other times.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 13, 2014)

Slice said:


> Loved the aliens design. Really creative compared to what we usually get.
> 
> *Only thing i didnt like about the ending is how it placed him X hours earlier. He should have woken up at the base like all the other times.*



I believe there is an explanation for that, read about it a few days ago. Let me look it up and see if I can find it.




> *Why is the Omega not restored to life by the final time reset, and instead dies 24 hours before Cage and J Squad actually kill it in Paris?*
> 
> If you accept the notion that the Omega is actually the only being with true knowledge of the reset, it follows that in order for it's own memory not to be erased with the reset, the Omega must exist outside of time in some form. It resets everything else, but the Omega itself persists as something of an anchor. Think of it this way: The Omega isn't actually reseting everything in the universe. The Omega itself is actually traveling back in time, and only the Omega.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slice (Oct 13, 2014)

Its probably as good an explanation as it gets. I completely forgot that the final jump was caused because he came into contact with a new source of blood then.


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2014)

my only problem with the logic of the film was not the time travel but of the Omega and it's plan

why would it put the alpha's as part of a trap that would completely sweep the last of the human forces if there was even a .1% chance a human would be infected with it's blood?

other than that...........best action/scifi movie of the year for me


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2014)

The World said:


> my only problem with the logic of the film was not the time travel but of the Omega and it's plan
> 
> why would it put the alpha's as part of a trap that would completely sweep the last of the human forces if there was even a .1% chance a human would be infected with it's blood?
> 
> other than that...........best action/scifi movie of the year for me





> I have a Ph.D and still can?t devise a credible explanation. And finding credible explanations are an obsession of my nature. It?s one of the reasons I?m usually frustrated by time manipulation plots. But then I think, so what, this film was entertaining as hell?a perfect mix of comedy, romance, sci-fi, and action adventure.





> I have a Ph.D. as well and I can?t stand people who say they have a Ph.D.





> Why is having a PhD even relevant? I?m sure your PhD in liberal arts can explain this fictional time-travel phenomenon you pretentious arse.



           .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 13, 2014)

Slice said:


> I dont thnik anybody in the world shares his taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In your case wouldn't it be the Obsidian membership?


----------



## Detective (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> In your case wouldn't it be the Obsidian membership?



I thought you were gonna make a crass joke about Nazi Gold, but thankfully you showed more tact, Huey.

OH, YOU!


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 13, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> You seen it????



why do you even ask this. do you know who i am?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2014)

Stunna your first fap material is back in cinema. Sister act got a re release. Go on son get your share of Whoopi Goldberg.


----------



## Slice (Oct 13, 2014)

Dresden Files - Turn Coat   3/5

I didn't really enjoy it any less than the previous books. But since i figured out who the culprit is about 1/5 through the story i subtract one point. Not much of a mystery to it.


Fate Stay Night - Episode 1    4/5

I liked that it was set during the same timeframe as Episode 0, made for some nice moments. Still like Rin more than Shirou as a main character but the way this is presented they probably share the role.

Didn't like the more light hearted and comedy scenes, they don't really fit into the overall darker tone.

Also why do anime protagonists always have to be so clueless? That Sakura girl is basically throwing herself at him and he just doesnt care.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2014)

Shirou sucks for a minute and he still has some groan worthy moments all throughout

dat development doe


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna your first fap material is back in cinema. Sister act got a re release. Go on son get your share of Whoopi Goldberg.


lmao boo, this basic trolling


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 13, 2014)

Slice said:


> Do you mean:
> - When Bendis was still good
> 
> .



Yup. I know his recent stuff has been cringe-worthy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I remember when VBD chose Vampire's Kiss for film club and didn't bother to show up.



 That's why I'm the best.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2014)

Saber sure got stuck with a worthless master this time.  Already used a command seal?  


Parallax said:


> Shirou sucks for a minute and he still has some groan worthy moments all throughout
> 
> *dat development doe*


Good point.


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Saber sure got stuck with a worthless master this time.  Already used a command seal?



One child prodigy trained all her life for this moment.
One clueless guy that stumbled into it with no idea what is even going on.

This could just as well be the premise for a sitcom.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2014)

I recognized Caster's master.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2014)

The Calling (2014): C+/B-

It was okay. It kept my attention for the most part and had some chilling atmosphere, but who would take a look at the serial killer and not think that he's a serial killer. The ending was pretty 'meh' on all levels. The protagonist doesn't really resolve anything (maybe that's the point), you're left with a feeling that the movie isn't sure who to root for and even the final shot is underwhelming. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So they find the corpse missing, suggesting that maybe the prayer worked...or maybe someone just moved the body. This is the wrong kind of ambiguity because it feels more like the writer didnt want to make a decision. "Life of Pi" is ambiguity done right.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2014)

About a Boy (tv show) S1:

While it didn't have the best start with them condensing the whole damn film in to the first ep, the show kind of picked up afterwards. It's not gonna set your ass on fire or anything but it's a nice little sitcom.

C


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2014)

The new Fate Stay Night series already came out?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2014)

yes

two episodes have been released


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2014)

Saber almost beat two servants already.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm curious as to what Rukia's reactions come Heaven's Feel time will be


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2014)

Rider will  have to carry the Heaven's Feel scenario.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 14, 2014)

Rider is lame tho


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2014)

no she's not.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes she is


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'm curious as to what Rukia's reactions come Heaven's Feel time will be



Aren't the routes "what if" alternate reality scenarios?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Rider is lame tho


Good Rider.  Not shitty Fate Zero Rider.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 14, 2014)

Rukia plz


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Aren't the routes "what if" alternate reality scenarios?



no

if anything, Heaven's Feel is most "canon"out of all of them.


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2014)

Ireland scoring in the last 5 seconds of the game.
I hurt my hand because i was punching my table in rage.
Could this day get any worse?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2014)

at least your hand isn't broken


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2014)

It was a good reminder why i shouldn't watch sports after a stressful day.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2014)

This is a world cup year.  I find myself struggling to care about any of the European qualifying.  I think there should have been a longer break.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2014)

Fate Stay Night dominates servant wise.  FSN has a better Assassin, a better Rider, a better Caster, and a better Berserker.  The masters are a big downgrade though.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2014)

Dawg your troll game be slipping

what's happening b


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2014)

How is it wrong?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rin is by far the best *mage* in the competition this time around.  She probably would have been near the bottom in the last Holy Grail War.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 14, 2014)

*Zodiac:* 10/10


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Explain yo'self fool.



You don't want to know how I figured that out. 




Masterpiece said:


> I think you're making a big mistake going to Los Angeles, Yasha.



I am beginning to think so myself. 

Para, can I stay at your house? The hotels in LA are expensive.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2014)

No

I'm actually rarely, if ever, home these days anyways


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2014)

Para pulling Enno on me, as if I am Vault. 

What are the places worth going? Disneyland? Universal Studio?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2014)

Don't take it personal, you only said house

if you can afford it go to Universal and Disneyland.  I mean honestly, Disneyland is mad expensive and tbh kind of overrated but if you can afford it you kind of have to? I personally like Knott's berry farm a lot, it's reasonably priced and I love the rides.  If you don't really care about rides I say go to Universal cause you'll be in Hollywood and you'll have more night time options instead of sticking to Disneyland.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2014)

Are they reachable via public transit?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2014)

Universal definitely is

Disneyland, fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck no


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2014)

I wish I could go to Disneyland


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Fate Stay Night dominates servant wise.  FSN has a better Assassin, a better Rider, a better Caster, and a better Berserker.  The masters are a big downgrade though.



F/Z rider and berserker are better

but FS/N ones are still pretty cool ya


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2014)

you would think someone like stunna would like the waifus of the nasuverse 

maybe it's too grimdark for young stunna


----------



## Ae (Oct 14, 2014)

Yo Alicia Keys is super fat on The Voice


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2014)

ain't she pregnant tho


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2014)

what's Warudo talkin about


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> what's Warudo talkin about



he's saying fucking finish Kara no Kyoukai


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I wish I could go to Disneyland



You're in the South, why wouldn't you just go to Disney World?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2014)

Disney World is great. Legit my favorite place to go.

I've just never experienced Disneyland.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Disney World is great. Legit my favorite place to go.
> 
> I've just never experienced Disneyland.



*punches you in the gut.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2014)

gosh Veebeedee

why are you so violent


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2014)

You'd probably be underwhelmed after going to Disney World tbh


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, I know. Plus Disney World is more my style from what I've read.

I'm just curious is all


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2014)

Didn't know Stunna supported the Nazi's


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Didn't know Stunna supported the Nazi's



I come home after a long day at work, and running errands afterwards, and see this post.

Stunna, you have disappointed me. You are supposed to be the voice of the not so common, actually super rare, black educated youth, in this area of the forum.

To hear that you are Pro-Nazi, is saddening.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2014)

have a little more faith, Detective


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2014)

inb4 reference is made to the Focus thread


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> inb4 reference is made to the Focus thread



Now that my eidetic memory has witnessed that lapse in judgement, I shall forever hold it over you.

You made your bed Stunna, now sleep in it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2014)

Detective when Walt Disney is awaken from his cryogenic sleep, Stunna will be right by his side in his Nurse accused of killing 38 patients she found annoying of terror.

I say we axe Stunna now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2014)

Equalizer was okay.  I hope John Wick is better though.





Bluebeard said:


> *Zodiac:* 10/10


Yep.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Equalizer was okay.  I hope John Wick is better though



I hope so too, dude. I have tickets for Day 1 already.

BTW Huey, how are the twins doing these days? Are they shit talking you in baby speak yet?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2014)

I looked at the schedule.  There are like 7-8 films coming out before October ends that I absolutely need to watch!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm ready Warudo.  

[YOUTUBE]qzRjfkXW9Lo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2014)

Naw, I'm getting a lot of shit talk from the in laws. 

For basically treating one of them like a princess and the other like a boy.  I know yet are too young at this stage but I'm trying to make at least one of my daughters not to girly girl if that makes sense.

Other than that they fine, I mostly take night shift but I'm already use to little sleep so it's good


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I'm ready Warudo.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qzRjfkXW9Lo[/YOUTUBE]



I'm scared to watch it

I want it to be soooooooooooo good


----------



## Detective (Oct 15, 2014)

Warudo

This season of PoI

OMFG

This upped the ante again.

And it's only 4 eps in.

Holy shit


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

my body is ready


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

you can't resize greatness


----------



## Yasha (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Naw, I'm getting a lot of shit talk from the in laws.
> 
> For basically treating one of them like a princess and the other like a boy.  I know yet are too young at this stage but I'm trying to make at least one of my daughters not to girly girl if that makes sense.
> 
> Other than that they fine, I mostly take night shift but I'm already use to little sleep so it's good



Sounds like a nature vs. nurture experiment. It will be tough in practice without appearing as a biased daddy.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 15, 2014)

Kpop is just a fad. People will give up that shit one of these days.

I keep telling myself that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 15, 2014)

^It's gonna take over the world now. kpop will be the new eastern king.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 15, 2014)

And heretics like me will be rounded up and thrown into concentration camps in North Korea for defying the Voice of God. I might become cellmate of Kim Jong Un.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 15, 2014)

Nah. KJU will go to Murica. Rodman will vouch for him and adopt him.

Will be the new fad

Adopt-a-dictator


----------



## Yasha (Oct 15, 2014)

Or KJU could be a closet fan of Kpop and hence spared.


----------



## Grape (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess you guys haven't heard about the coup that happened in North Korea?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2014)

Javier Bardem is playing the villain in Pirates 5.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 15, 2014)

*A Million Ways To Die in the West*

MacFarlane managed to blend the old west style with his comedy quite well IMO, but it could have done with a lot less of the immature humor. I never really understand why he continues to fall back on that and use it as a crutch when he and his writers have a lot more to offer in other areas. In any case, it offered more laughs than I expected and was surprisingly enjoyable. While some of the people offered very little of comedic value (Silverman, NPH and Ribisi) Seth and Theron had good chemistry and were joy to watch. 

And while I know it will be overlooked because of the type of movie this is, SM brought his ear for music with him to the big screen and this was one of the best musical efforts I have heard in awhile. Should get an oscar nod IMO for whatever category is appropriate. It definitely could have been shorter and needed better editing, but I think there is a lot of good here if people give it a chance. Only watched Ted once but my initial impression is that this was a better movie. 

3/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2014)

That's the first good review I've read of that film, Cyphon.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 15, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's the first good review I've read of that film, Cyphon.



I have always liked Family Guy, Cleveland Show and American Dad on some level and SM brings that same style into his movies. So I am close to the target audience for these types of things. Not that my opinions are highly regarded around here anyway, but I wouldn't put much stock into me giving it a 3/5.


----------



## D T (Oct 15, 2014)

A million bla bla is to westerns what Growns up is to Comedy. 

Won'tEvenBotherWatching/10


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2014)

So Justice League is a go eh. Good luck with that Warner Brothers, esp with the shitty writers you guys hire.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 15, 2014)

D T said:


> A million bla bla is to westerns what Growns up is to Comedy.
> 
> Won'tEvenBotherWatching/10



A Million Ways is a comedy, not really a western. So it isn't like you should be comparing it to other westerns. I mean, it is western themed but you know you aren't getting a Clint Eastwood movie here or anything.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Javier Bardem is playing the villain in Pirates 5.



Uh why....


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2014)

maybe he needs money


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 15, 2014)

First The Counselor, now this? What's wrong with the guy


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2014)

Maybe he likes the movies.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 15, 2014)

*Cold in July*_(2014)_ - 6/10

Got more than I originally expected. Very well paced Crime/Thriller, intense and suspenseful. Solid plot with decent acting.

Well worth the watch.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 15, 2014)

Release dates set for DC Comics Movies;


Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice,? directed by Zack Snyder (2016)
    ?Suicide Squad,? directed by David Ayer (2016)
    ?Wonder Woman,? starring Gal Gadot (2017)
    ?Justice League Part One,? directed by Zack Snyder, with Ben Affleck, Henry Cavill and Amy Adams reprising their roles (2017)
    ?The Flash,? starring Ezra Miller (2018)
    ?Aquaman,? starring Jason Momoa (2018)
    ?Shazam? (2019)
    ?Justice League Part Two,? directed by Zack Snyder (2019)
    ?Cyborg,? starring Ray Fisher (2020)
    ?Green Lantern? (2020)



I'm mildly excited.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2014)

Then prepare for mild disappointment.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm always prepared for disappointment when it comes to comic book movie adaptations. 

... except for Man of Steel, I did NOT see that coming.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2014)

Few of us did, LB.

Few of us did.


----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Release dates set for DC Comics Movies;
> 
> 
> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice,? directed by Zack Snyder (2016)
> ...



Even as a DC fan i still don't feel excited for most of those.
Is Dwayne Johnson still attached to the Shazam movie? 

Especially Wonder Woman and Aquaman could be total trainwrecks. Momoa isnt much of an actor. And i doubt anything Gal Gadot does will ever let me think casting her was a good idea.

GL pushed really far back to make people forget about the last effort. Good decision. Of all the DC things this has always had the biggest potential to be a great fun movie.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 15, 2014)

Slice said:


> Even as a DC fan i still don't feel excited for most of those.
> Is Dwayne Johnson still attached to the Shazam movie?


Yeah, most likely.


> Especially Wonder Woman and Aquaman could be total trainwrecks. Momoa isnt much of an actor. And i doubt anything Gal Gadot does will ever let me think casting her was a good idea.


I'm really excited about Aquaman, but yes I agree with you. Those two are definitely the most vulnerable to failure. And I'm also all against Gal Gadot being cast as Wonder Woman. Doesn't suit her at all and I'm quite sure I won't be proven wrong.


> GL pushed really far back to make people forget about the last effort. Good decision. Of all the DC things this has always had the biggest potential to be a great fun movie.


Yeah, two Justice League movies before another stand alone Green Lantern, I'm interested to see how they're going to handle him. First one was rushed as fuck.


----------



## Grape (Oct 15, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> So Justice League is a go eh. Good luck with that Warner Brothers, esp with the shitty writers you guys hire.




You should be thrilled.

bringbackTDKRtrollingera


Also, Aquaman will bomb. Hard.


----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2014)

The general audience still thinks Aquaman is lame.

They won't overcome this. Ever.


----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2014)

There are people who don't know a single thing about comic books that isnt in a movie.
A lot of those are sure "Aquaman is lame and sucks" is a valid statement even though they have never read a single page with him.

Its just_ that_ cemented into pop culture.


----------



## Ae (Oct 15, 2014)

No, it would be a lot of "Who?".


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2014)

C'mon, Aquaman isn't that obscure.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 15, 2014)

Am I the only catching up with comic book cartoon movies atm?

Live action New Earth in a movie am I right


----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2014)

For emphasis: This is the "casual" audiences view of Aquaman

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0P3YeLFotc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Am I the only catching up with comic book cartoon movies atm?
> 
> Live action New Earth in a movie am I right



I'm really behind on the animated ones. Last one i saw were Flashpoint Paradox and JL: War


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 15, 2014)

BBT is so irrelevant for pop culture comic book references tho Slice. 

But yes outside comic book audiences, he's not very well liked


----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2014)

I picked it because an insane amount of people watch it.
And those people don't care if their references are accurate or not.

I even know some people that honestly believe that it is an accurate depiction of nerds.


----------



## Ae (Oct 15, 2014)

Isn't that show suppose to be directed at "nerd culture"?
Those people doesn't even know the reference to care.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 15, 2014)

Straight to Video are hard to get streams at times, but Superman / Batman Apocalypse is the last one I'll need to watch I think since I've pretty much watched all of them lately.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 15, 2014)

Slice said:


> I picked it because an insane amount of people watch it.
> And those people don't care if their references are accurate or not.
> 
> I even know some people that honestly believe that it is an accurate depiction of nerds.



What's you view on how New Earth 52 fanbase will look at these movies?


----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2014)

Movies most likely won't share continuity with neither old nor new 52 so i don't think thats a point people will complain about.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 15, 2014)

Supergirl on Batman: ''I sensed your presence earlier because I thought I heard your heartbeat, I was wrong. You have no heart.''


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not interested in any of the films DC announced today.


----------



## Ae (Oct 15, 2014)

Cyborg movie tho?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2014)

That one will definitely be canceled.


----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Cyborg movie tho?



The interesting question to ask is: 
Who would be the villain?

Does he even have his own rogues gallery?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 15, 2014)

Rukia plays the racist card early

Poor Cyborg


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 15, 2014)

Slice said:


> The interesting question to ask is:
> *Who would be the villain?*
> 
> Does he even have his own rogues gallery?



Dr Octopus for jokes and maximum confusion.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 15, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Cyborg movie tho?



I know right?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2014)

Think about it.  Sony announced about 10 Spider-man spinoffs earlier this year.  Spider-man 2 flopped and they seem to have completely abandoned that plan.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 15, 2014)

Slice said:


> The interesting question to ask is:
> Who would be the villain?


Deathstroke? Calculator? 

Fuck if I know.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 15, 2014)

_weak_


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kOjf4NGQJDY[/YOUTUBE]

Link it properly lazy ass


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

I hope ebola wipes out most of you


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 15, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> _weak_



That disgusting feel in your stomach when you realize people unironically listen to this kid.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Tonight's Recommendation_ 



[YOUTUBE]bEvnwKFUnI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tonight's Recommendation_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bEvnwKFUnI0[/YOUTUBE]



There are people who haven't seen Zodiac? 

Speaking of recommendations, has anyone watched "Enemy" with Jake Gyllenhaal. I watched it this morning and it was quite...

...interesting. Thats the only way I can describe it.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 15, 2014)

Chef - B ish

Jon Favreau did a pretty good job (especially at looking pissed). Hats off to Mr BoneTangles covering Al Green  lol. Kind of a fun movie, made me hungry, and Sofia Vergara and Scarlett Johansson looked yummy. The ending seemed really abrupt and out of left field/underdeveloped.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2014)

I didn't like Enemy.  Raisin really enjoyed it though.


----------



## Ae (Oct 15, 2014)

I thought it was better than Under the Skin


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 15, 2014)

DC Showcases are tight


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I'm not interested in any of the films DC announced today.



Movies Rukia are interested in

Thor 3
Sinister 6
Amazing Spiderman 3
Fantastic Four
Iron man 4
Black Widow 
Thor 4


----------



## Taleran (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 16, 2014)

Cyborg getting a movie? Brothas are on the rise


----------



## Grape (Oct 16, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Cyborg getting a movie? Brothas are on the rise


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2014)

Sword of Doom finally getting that Criterion blu ray


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 16, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I didn't like Enemy.  Raisin really enjoyed it though.



How come? 

Enemy was definitely one of last year's best.


----------



## Slice (Oct 16, 2014)

Warudo:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMU41taZJLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 16, 2014)

"killing people because they do not believe in what you believe"?

it would help if he could provide a single specific example of what he's talking about


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> The general audience still thinks Aquaman is lame.
> 
> They won't overcome this. Ever.



to be fair

he's pretty lame


----------



## Slice (Oct 16, 2014)

Luc i need a small spoiler for Dresden Files

In Turn Coat:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Does the Skinwalker have any relevance to the plot later on? It felt so disconnected from the rest of the events and it never was really clear why exactly it was so obsessed with getting Morgan.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> Luc i need a small spoiler for Dresden Files
> 
> In Turn Coat:
> 
> ...



there are two explanations which may simultaneously be correct

1. someone on the black council induced it to get morgan

2. morgan was a powerful wizard and the skinwalker wanted to eat him and add him to its power


----------



## Slice (Oct 16, 2014)

I never got the impression that the thing would be someone to actively work for another person. And he could have just eaten Harry plus several other likely targets while it was there but instead insisted on getting Morgan. Just felt strange.

When Morgan told the story how he (basically) dropped an A-Bomb on one i assumed it was the same one (that had survived) and was out for a vengeance when it recognized him passing through its land. But it never went anywhere.


Currently 6 chapters into "Changes". This time i cant complain i have no idea why the book is named like that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> I never got the impression that the thing would be someone to actively work for another person. And he could have just eaten Harry plus several other likely targets while it was there but instead insisted on getting Morgan. Just felt strange.



i know what you mean, but when harry was talking about how he was being tailed by the naagloshi _and_ graver, he gave the definite impression that it was in someone's employ

there's always someone bigger than you 


> When Morgan told the story how he (basically) dropped an A-Bomb on one i assumed it was the same one (that had survived) and was out for a vengeance when it recognized him passing through its land. But it never went anywhere.
> 
> 
> Currently 6 chapters into "Changes". This time i cant complain i have no idea why the book is named like that.



that would imply naagloshis can survive nukes  so i doubt it


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 16, 2014)

Comic Book Theatre is happening appearently.

So when will they move the threads?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2014)

Rage: C-

New Nic Cage thriller. On its surface level, it's another "Taken" wannabe, which is funny because "Stolen" advertised itself as a "Taken" wannabe even though it really wasn't. Yet deep down, the movie does have a reason to exist beyond its marketing value. There is a pretty good twist which I did not see coming. There's even an interesting moral lesson.

But...for the most part it plays like a cliched thriller. Whenever it's attempting to be funny, deep, emotional or intense, I always felt like I had seen this before. The acting and dialogue aren't always that great either, although Cage does fine. He has a few freakout moments, but it's mostly just low key bland- but competent- Nic Cage. The problem was that his character was not very likable. Yes, I understand what they were going for, but eventually I started rooting for the bad guys to kick the shit out of him. I doubt that was the intent. 

Generally, it's the type of movie that's not terrible enough to actively avoid, nor is it good enough to pursue. If you're bored and it's on TV, go for it. Maybe even consider netflixing it, although don't jump it to the top of your queue.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 16, 2014)

Where can I read a non mirrored version of Nausicaa?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 16, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Where can I read a non mirrored version of Nausicaa?



in a mirror


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2014)

Revenge of the Drunken Master: F

Fuck...


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 16, 2014)

Damn, that movie was so bad MH just said "fuck....". I'm not even sure if I'd wish that movie on my worst enemies.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd wish it on you.


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> Warudo:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMU41taZJLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Oct 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2-BGufhQSLY[/YOUTUBE]

Looks good. Other than the coloring. Don't know what the fuck Howard was thinking.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 16, 2014)

After you've watched a lot of quality animated films you begin to realize how overrated Pixar is.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> After you've watched a lot of quality animated films you begin to realize how overrated Pixar is.



saving for posterity


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 16, 2014)

Pixar might have 1 or 2 animated films that I thought were great. That's about it.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2014)

some dumbass nyuckas in here


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2014)

yeah but you don't like anything VBD


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> After you've watched a lot of quality animated films you begin to realize how overrated Pixar is.





Violent By Design said:


> Pixar might have 1 or 2 animated films that I thought were great. That's about it.



pseudo these posts


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2014)

stunna u might like this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9PxOanFjxQ[/YOUTUBE]

didnt even know FOB still made music


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxCRgtdAuBo[/YOUTUBE]

Oceans Eleven + Hitch ???


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2014)

not interested in Fall Out Boy


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u54H2sV-0Hc&list=PLrEnWoR732-BHrPp_Pm8_VleD68f9s14-[/YOUTUBE]

America is dead and you fools Florida killed it!


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2014)

never thought I'd see Shia with a neckbeard

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtAkNf_b_TM&list=PLrEnWoR732-BHrPp_Pm8_VleD68f9s14-[/YOUTUBE]

someone take this man out the spotlight and throw him in a mental hospital or give him his own reality tv show until he kills himself after doing 10+ lines of coke and jumping out of a plane


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2014)

Shit son someone was selling a 64 gigs Galaxy 5S unlocked for $ 300 brand new. After inspecting it was legit bought that shit immediately reselling for 700


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2014)

Shia has repress memories of what Disney did to him


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2014)

Ill buy it for 299


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2014)

if Shia dies then how will we have Indian Jones 5


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2014)

Anne Hathaway's Interstellar haircut is awful.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 16, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Anne Hathaway's Interstellar haircut is awful.



Her haircut has been atrocious for awhile now.


----------



## Grape (Oct 16, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Her haircut has been atrocious for awhile now.




Had to be sacrificed for the glory that is Le Mis.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 16, 2014)

I still remember Anne's rendition of I Dreamed a Dream. She is one of the few actresses who could coast through with her look alone but instead keeps on accepting challenging roles. I am impressed.


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2014)

Anne has alot of haters but I don't hate her


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2014)

who the fuck asked you Warudo


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 16, 2014)

The World said:


> Anne has alot of haters but I don't hate her



Do you think that it has to do with anything with you being a ""?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2014)

Anne in Les Mis


----------



## Jena (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Yasha (Oct 16, 2014)

PM me your mailing address.


----------



## Jena (Oct 16, 2014)

Yasha said:


> PM me your mailing address.



I don't want it _that_ badly.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2014)

good looking out Jena


----------



## Yasha (Oct 16, 2014)

Fine, I will buy for Stunna instead.


----------



## Ae (Oct 16, 2014)

Only 2500? I'd resell it to make a quick buck.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2014)

I see you, pi~imp.


----------



## Ae (Oct 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sbRyTPSdKIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2014)

Imma buy this


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2014)

of course you are


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2014)

I wasn't planning...

On going for a run today...

But those cops...

Just came out of nowhere...XD


----------



## Yasha (Oct 17, 2014)

Found a theatre within walking distance from my hotel that shows Gone Girl with closed caption.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

Jena said:


>





Yasha said:


> PM me your mailing address.





Jena said:


> I don't want it _that_ badly.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2014)

*Oldboy*
Somehow I had made it this long without actually seeing this movie, weird I know.... I really liked it.

*King of New York*
R.I.P. to the nuanced Christopher Walken performance, what a fucking movie that is.


----------



## Slice (Oct 17, 2014)

That Bebop box looks amazing.
But i dont even want to think about what it will cost.


----------



## Slice (Oct 17, 2014)

The World said:


> Anne has alot of haters but I don't hate her



I think shes pretty likeable and good looking.
Plus shes only 8 days older than me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

Slice said:


> I think shes pretty likeable and good looking.
> Plus shes only 8 days older than me.



jesus christ, she's that old?

all this time we were worrying about lizardmen, and the ancient vampires have been swanning around, collecting undeserved academy awards


----------



## Slice (Oct 17, 2014)

You say that while with a Claire Danes avatar (who is 4 years older).


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

Slice said:


> You say that while with a Claire Danes avatar (who is 4 years older).



i miss the slice who grumped and grumbled at the ancient slice jokes

i don't like obtuse slice 

i wanted my slices to be acute


----------



## Slice (Oct 17, 2014)

I'll be honest. I just couldnt think of a snarky reply that didnt sound mad...

Plus it wasnt a very good one this time.
You overdid it with the lizardmen. Less is more.

You reached your peak with the Vandal Savage comment.
That was pure gold.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

Slice said:


> I'll be honest. I just couldnt think of a snarky reply that didnt sound mad...
> 
> Plus it wasnt a very good one this time.
> You overdid it with the lizardmen. Less is more.
> ...



i thought it was a good way to tie in some classic conspiracy theory insanity

different strokes tho


----------



## The World (Oct 17, 2014)

Vandal Savage Slice


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Slice calling Luca washed up


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 17, 2014)

Yasha said:


> PM me your mailing address.





Jena said:


> I don't want it _that_ badly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

Am back guys.. 

For those who don't know me, I wanted to get involved in this thread during the summer but I couldn't commit.. 

I'll try to be active this time


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello, Khris


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

hi man 

for those who remember; I still didn't watch Star wars.. returned it months ago..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2014)

Your lost


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

Man I couldn't get into it.. I started it up 3 times but ended up switching it for something else.. It's almost admirable how I couldn't watch it


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> hi man
> 
> for those who remember; I still didn't watch Star wars.. returned it months ago..



Dodged a bullet.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Goodbye, Khris.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2014)

lol did Khris just make Stunna's ignore list


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 17, 2014)

Super Ignore's getting dished out daily.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Your lost



also it's your loss, Gesy


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

lol "your lost"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> also it's your loss, Gesy


----------



## The World (Oct 17, 2014)

gesy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> lol did Khris just make Stunna's ignore list



Nooo Stunna.. Come back


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

You're not ignored.

Yet


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

One more bullet to dodge Khris, you can do it!


----------



## teddy (Oct 17, 2014)

Need another good horror _(or psychological thriller at least)_ to sink my teeth into



Khris said:


> hi man
> 
> for those who remember; I still didn't watch Star wars.. returned it months ago..



figured you would eventually


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

Errrr.. But I like Disney and I have no idea what else he likes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

@teddy, 



try it..


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

who doesn't like Disney

well, besides Luca

but he's a hater


----------



## Butcher (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> who doesn't like Disney


Me 

/10char


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

pleb status confirmed


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> who doesn't like Disney
> 
> well, besides Luca
> 
> but he's a hater





Butcher said:


> Me
> 
> /10char





Stunna said:


> pleb status confirmed



the children's crusade


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2014)

Luc is a hater tbh


----------



## Butcher (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> pleb status confirmed


Hey man

I just like the better cartoons


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

that loli shit isn't better than Disney, bruh


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Hey man
> 
> I just like the better cartoons





fucking dying


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> Errrr.. But I like Disney and I have no idea what else he likes



All the wrong kinds of stuff.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2014)

Brother Stunna, how's the new season of Avatar going?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Brother Stunna, How's the new season of Avatar going?


haven't been keeping up tbh

there wasn't a long enough hiatus between S3 and S4. I'm Korra'd out


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> He knows you like Disney



There you go, genius


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

oh, so just shit taste then


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 17, 2014)

Disney Canon has been meh for quite a long time tbh.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

another wrong post


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 17, 2014)

Like even the supposed great era of the Disney Renaisannce really wasn't anything special, other than maybe Beauty and the Beast which I do really enjoy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

more wrongness


----------



## Jena (Oct 17, 2014)

my roommate's fucking hispter trash friend is playing fucking ukulele in the living room i'm like 5 minutes away from running out there and smashing that shit on the ground

the only instrument more annoying than the ukulele is the fucking bag pipes


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 17, 2014)

I watched Alice in Wonderland recently with a few friends while stoned. It's amazingly trippy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> I watched Alice in Wonderland recently with a few friends while stoned. It's amazingly trippy.


Naturally


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Naturally



See. I'm no Disney hater.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Hm... well, you're better than Livebird at least


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Luc is a hater tbh



lol

well, as long as you're not feebly cheeping the glory of disney like stunna is


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

hmm

maybe bleating rather than cheeping


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

since when is praising a studio for a history of producing legitimately quality work over the past decades feebly cheeping

don't be mad cause you's a hatin ass busta


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Hm... well, you're better than Livebird at least



You can't even spell my username right, wanker


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2014)

Disney movies would be so much better without the shitty singing and humor


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

did you get a namechange 

because I've legit never seen that 'r' in your name before

whelp, no sense in changing what I call you now


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> since when is praising a studio for a history of producing legitimately quality work over the past decades feebly cheeping
> 
> don't be mad cause you's a hatin ass busta



[criticism]

"w-wrong opinion..."

[criticism]

"m-more w-wrong opinion...s... [crying emote] stop being a hater ;___;"


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> did you get a namechange
> 
> because I've legit never seen that 'r' in your name before
> 
> whelp, no sense in changing what I call you now



You should get your eyes checked.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

those weren't criticisms, they were observations

Luca tryin to start shit


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> did you get a namechange
> 
> because I've legit never seen that 'r' in your name before



Nope. And I know, but I didn't feel like making your life any worse.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 17, 2014)

I'll admit though, I probably like Pixar more than they "objectively" deserve.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Luca tryin to start shit





Stunna said:


> who doesn't like Disney
> 
> well, besides Luca
> 
> but he's a hater


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> I'll admit though, I probably like Pixar more than they "objectively" deserve.



By far
Every Disney film is about finding a guy to bang


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

Finished Parks& Rec and I'm all out of things to watch. Thinking about starting Community but kinda skeptical about it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2014)

stunna is gay


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

classic vbd


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

say nay to the brays of the disney gays


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

>watches Park and Rec

okay, you've improved in my books a little 

Watch Community for further improvement 

inb4 Livebird avoids it because of me


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

> Watch Community for further improvement


Not with that attitude


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2014)

beauty and the beast is probably the best disney animated movie, but all of them range from crappy to aight.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

@Livebyrd

I mean, it doesn't affect me whether you watch it or not, so


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2014)

yo stunna, whats ur black ass studying in uni? african american history ?


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2014)

^African American studies


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't know yet


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

ace as spades?

is that the same as ace of spades?

what does that even mean here?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2014)

Ace of spades?  Are you talking about heroin?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

I did mean to type 'of' instead of 'as', yes.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

y'know

"black as ace of spades"?


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

Luc is the grammar nazi this forums needs, but doesn't deserve.



Rukia said:


> Ace of spades?  Are you talking about heroin?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Vault would have understood


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2014)

Vault hated you Stunna.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> y'know
> 
> "black as ace of spades"?



it's a whirlwind of learning with stunna

every day, some quaint new expression


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

vbd you sweet son of a bitch


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2014)

Speaking of New Girl, I've been binge watching it all week, and  it's surprisingly charming and funny.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of New Girl, I've been binge watching it all week, and  it's surprisingly charming and funny.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Vault hated you Stunna.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

Shots Fired!!!


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


>


is that convo going on in skype right now or did you dig it up from ages ago

also really bad photoshopping


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of New Girl, I've been binge watching it all week, and  it's surprisingly charming and funny.



Show would be better off without Deschanel


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> is that convo going on in skype right now or did you dig it up from ages ago


saved for posterity



> also really bad photoshopping


I don't know what you mean


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> is that convo going on in skype right now or *did you dig it up from ages ago
> *
> also really bad photoshopping



I'm calling that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


>



Stone-a got things covered here yeah?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


>



para, ban this guy for fraud.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna with excessive chat material

edit; inb4 Vault


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2014)

Yo Gesy, are you black or Indian?


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

Asking the right questions


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

gesy is a blandian


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

because he's bland


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

I want to ask Jena for some insight on Community, but I'm afraid her opinion's biased


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Yo Gesy, are you black or Indian?



Black, White, Dominican

That trifecta 

I wish I was more white though so I can reap the benefits.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

smh Lyverbird


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

fuck you too


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2014)

what does dominican mean in that context, Dominican republic is multi racial >:\ .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> what does dominican mean in that context, Dominican republic is multi racial >:\ .



So when someone say "I'm Dominican" what are they saying exactly?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So when someone say "I'm Dominican" what are they saying exactly?



"i'm from the dominican republic"


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> what does dominican mean in that context, Dominican republic is multi racial >:\ .



Hispanic people that looks black


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So when someone say "I'm Dominican" what are they saying exactly?




that they're from the Dominican Republic. black, white, mulato, mestizo - a lot of different skin colors in the DR.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> "i'm from the dominican republic"



Yeah I was going to change it to "Dominican American" because the Dominicans I've met never been to the Dominican Republic.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2014)

Bout to go see this Birdman 

I'm excited


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2014)

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRDMAN!!!!!!!!!!!

*flies into the Sun


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2014)

Birdman is out!?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2014)

It's playing in LA


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Bout to go see this Birdman
> 
> I'm excited



Lucky bastard, have fun. 

I'm seeing Gone Girl tomorrow night, also excited.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2014)

Just finished Community pilot. 
Pros: 
John Oliver
Two hot chicks
Cons: 
None so far
Conclusion:
Will proceed with next episode


----------



## The World (Oct 17, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> what does dominican mean in that context, Dominican republic is multi racial >:\ .



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZqVtACxvqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2014)

VBD got me suffering a case of identity crisis now. 


Have I been looking forward to Hispanic Day Parades for nothing?!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2014)

I think Para will really like Birdman.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2014)

Will watch it because of Emma Stone


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2014)

I really liked Birdman


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2014)

if you like it so much y dont u marry it


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 17, 2014)

Lets be clear ill trust no one


----------



## Jena (Oct 17, 2014)

*Halloween Movie watch: 11-15*
Dead Snow
Fido
The Devil's Carnival* 
Texas Chainsaw Massacre
A shitton of Courage the Cowardly Dog episodes

*This deserves a shout-out for being shitty as fuck. I took a chance on a random movie on Netflix, and as per usual I got burned. What a stinking pile of Hot Topic crap.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2014)

Jena watching bad movies, what else is new


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

Courage is alright tho


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

I've completed Part 1 of my Naruto revisit. 

Maybe I'll finish before it finishes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2014)

Can't believe it's ending in 3 weeks..

And the way things are going, the ending will most likely be shit.


----------



## The World (Oct 17, 2014)

this chapter was at least better than the last 

I guess


----------



## The World (Oct 17, 2014)

Jena said:


>


----------



## Jena (Oct 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can't believe it's ending in 3 weeks..
> 
> And the way things are going, the ending will most likely be shit.



The ending being shit is a certainty at this point.


----------



## Grape (Oct 18, 2014)

Jena said:


> The ending being shit is a certainty at this point.




Wrong. 

The ending will be glorious. Only then will there be closure. 

I would be happy if the final chapter was a friend waking up in Dallas and saying it was all a dream.


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2014)

It's shit because Naruto becomes hokage


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2014)

Oculus: B

Not really scary, but I liked how it was written. Either this or "Revenge of the Drunken Master" will be my next written review.

Fury: A-

Very intense war film with amazing action sequences and entertaining characters. One thing I liked about the movie is that you feared for what might happen to the protagonists because danger looks around every corner, but you also fear what the protagonists might do because these are not the nicest of people. The scene where they encounter two women went on for too long, but it was pretty uncomfortable.

Props to Shia Lebouf for not being just Shia Lebouf. Easily the best I've seen of him and Brad Pitt is always good. Overall, definitely worth watching and one of the better flicks this year. Shocking that the director had just previously done the terrible "Sabotage".


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> It's shit because Naruto becomes hokage



I'll have the last laugh when Sakura steps in front of Sasuke to save Nardo and she finally dies



Nardo becomes another obito


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 18, 2014)

*Gone Girl* ~ 8.5/10

Great movie, not only it keeps you in tension during most of the movie but i'ts constantly raising it, as the film gets darker and more twisted, almost worth of having to hear a retard singing for money during the bus ride to the theater.


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2014)

I was about as wrong about Gone Girl than Rukia was with Winter Soldier


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2014)

Winter Soldier was so overrated


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2014)

good

it deserved to be


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)

Watched Olympus Has Fallen and White House Down back to back cuz I couldn't sleep... OhF was good but dat freedom () feeding crap in WhD made feel like a bad dirty foreign should, and it wasn't even about foreigners attacking murika  

The overused action tropes and jokes didn't help either.. It's like one scene a bunch innocents die, and then the other the prez is doing sneaker jokes 

OhF was good cuz the villain was awesome.. Had shonen vibes written all over him and the character was well-played by Yune.. 

I think I might finally watch Ninja Assassin 

Olympus Has Fallen - *7/10* (dat Kang doe)
White House Down - *4/10* ()

Tho to be fair, WhD was going for the feel good murikan movie.. Shoulda known what I got myself into from the get go..


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't like this Scarlett Johansson Ghost in the Shell rumor.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't care who plays Motoko. She's always been boring.

Batou and Togusa better have some damn good actors though .


----------



## Butcher (Oct 18, 2014)

Motoko is pretty busty though....


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2014)

you guys are turrible smfh


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2014)

What happened to the Kristen Stewart Akira project?  I was really fucking excited about that one!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2014)

Rukia

are they showing Birdman in that godless state you live in?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 18, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I don't like this Scarlett Johansson Ghost in the Shell rumor.



Shes been diving into the Sci-Fi genre with Lucy and Under The Skin. Ghost In the Shell is the next step.

With the right make-up artist she could look like Major too.



Is there anyone else better than ScarJo for the role of Major? Think about the positives. She will most likely be fully nude


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2014)

dat whitewashing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)

Under The Skin was a "lelwhut?" kinda movie.. I got so bored I skipped to the nuddie scene


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> dat whitewashing



Most anime characters don't look asian anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2014)

smh**


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Rukia
> 
> are they showing Birdman in that godless state you live in?


Not this weekend.  It is only playing in LA and New York.

I went to the Toronto Film Festival and the Zurich Film Festival and I still wasn't able to see it early!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2014)

man that's fucked up


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 18, 2014)

Parallax said:


> man that's fucked up



Did you say you saw Birdman online?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2014)

no 

I saw it at Arclight

only two theaters in LA are showing the movie atm.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 18, 2014)

Only 8 eps left in Californication's final season. SO far, it isn't near as bad as I've heard. It's actually quite good.

Hank is still a pain in the ass, but Runkle is one of the funniest characters of all time .


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> smh**



Brock from Pokemon is like the only anime character that looks Asian


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2014)

>Satoshi
>Kasumi
>Shigeru Okido


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)

no guys.. anime characters are exaggerated Asians


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2014)

Not even that


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 18, 2014)

???--Kanye-West-ditches-Kim-for-mad-night-out


----------



## Grape (Oct 18, 2014)

Anime characters are made to look western. That's why they have big colorful eyes, and bright colored hair.

ScarJo probably can't pull off Ghost in the Shell. She's very, very untalented as an actress. She can pull off side characters and shit, but not leading roles.

Watch Lucy. Her acting is atrocious.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2014)

Para.  Did Saber kill anyone this week?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 18, 2014)

Verne Troyer


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 18, 2014)

the main character from ghost in the shell wouldnt be very hard to play.


----------



## Grape (Oct 18, 2014)

Josh Brolin for Batou.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 18, 2014)

Daniel Day Lewis is freaking crazy man. 10 minutes after watching There Will Be Blood and I'm amazed on how convincing his acting was.  He definitely made up for some of PTA's director shortfalls.



Grape said:


> Anime characters are made to look western. That's why they have big colorful eyes, and bright colored hair.
> 
> ScarJo probably can't pull off Ghost in the Shell. She's very, very untalented as an actress. She can pull off side characters and shit, but not leading roles.
> 
> Watch Lucy. Her acting is atrocious.



Lucy was just a poorly directed and written movie. It had great premise but then it took a turn for the worst really quickly. Limitless is a much better movie, imo.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 18, 2014)

Grape said:


> Josh Brolin for Batou.



Picking anyone else over Ron Perlman for Batou would truly be a tragedy.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Daniel Day Lewis is freaking crazy man. 10 minutes after watching There Will Be Blood and I'm amazed on how convincing his acting was.  *He definitely made up for some of PTA's director shortfalls.*



What

You dumb as a rock b


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 18, 2014)

yes, he is


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 18, 2014)

also scarjo gits makes me sad

especially because gits could be more readily made into a live-action hollywood movie without losing its flavour, than most anime

but she can't act...at all. motoko isn't exactly the most emotive person ever, but it's still a depressing casting choice


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2014)

Who else is excited for Cameron's BAA that will never come?


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2014)

Why does it makes you sad?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 18, 2014)

There will be blood is almost perfectly directed. PTA did a better job as a director than DDL did as an actor.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 18, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Why does it makes you sad?



the casting of a talentless box-office-draw suggests to me that it's going to be a valueless attempt at a box-office-draw


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow. Gone Girl was good man


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> the casting of a talentless box-office-draw suggests to me that it's going to be a valueless attempt at a box-office-draw



It doesn't matter who they cast, the director and writer haven't done anything spectacular.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2014)

don't be silly, Masterscout


----------



## Grape (Oct 18, 2014)

Talking down on PTA? 

DDL is good, but he's not the best. It is my belief that Joaquin Phoenix is.


----------



## D T (Oct 18, 2014)

I was not impressed by DDL in "In the name of the Father". Fassbender played a much more convincing irishman. Which is funny since they both are irish.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 18, 2014)

What are you all on about?


----------



## D T (Oct 18, 2014)

Ya should watch Hunger is what I'm saying.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 18, 2014)

D T said:


> I was not impressed by DDL in "In the name of the Father". Fassbender played a much more convincing irishman. Which is funny since they both are irish.



rather than being funny, that would seem to make your criticism meaningless. since ddl is irish, he's a "convincing" irishman by virtue of existing. whether or not he fits whatever exaggerated stereotype of irishness you're judging his performance against is irrelevant


----------



## D T (Oct 18, 2014)

I've got my own standards. Fck u. Plus, it is funny, Fassbender is part German while DDL grew up in NI when shit was going down.


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2014)

Grape said:


> Talking down on PTA?
> 
> DDL is good, but he's not the best. It is my belief that Joaquin Phoenix is.





D T said:


> I was not impressed by DDL in "In the name of the Father". Fassbender played a much more convincing irishman. Which is funny since they both are irish.


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> the main character from ghost in the shell wouldnt be very hard to play.



who asked you, you bitch


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2014)

inb4 Luca doesn't know what that means


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2014)

Hart is overrated


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2014)

Damn, Warudo calling you out VBD


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2014)

All about that bass


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 18, 2014)

Parallax said:


> What
> 
> You dumb as a rock b





Violent By Design said:


> There will be blood is almost perfectly directed. PTA did a better job as a director than DDL did as an actor.



Heres my problem with PTA. I've only watched two movies by him: The Master & TWBB. The first movie I watched was The Master some years ago and was disappointed on how boring and uninteresting it was. On top off that, some scenes were random and seemed to serve no purpose at all. The Master was just a horrible movie and didn't deserve an Oscar nomination. With that said, I was reluctant to watch another PTA film but after positive reviews I decided to give TWBB a chance and I was impressed but not sure on what to be impressed with exactly... DDL's convincing acting ability or PTA's directing? I think it's fair to say that it was a 50/50 effort by both. However, PTA really lucked out on the fact that he got DDL as his main role. I couldn't imagine anyone who could play that role better than he did 

I'll praise PTA for one thing and thats consistency.Based on the two movies I've seen by him he has a specific style of directing and a way to tell a story. This specific style worked really well for TWBB but did not work for The Master, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Grape (Oct 18, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> The Master was just a horrible movie and didn't deserve an Oscar nomination.




Is this guy serious?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 18, 2014)

I actually thought Paul Dano was the best in There Will Be Blood.


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2014)

That's alot of effort put in a troll post


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 18, 2014)

Grape said:


> Is this guy serious?





Masterpiece said:


> That's alot of effort put in a troll post



Whatever. It's my 2 cents.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2014)

**


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2014)

*Halloween* ~ A


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)

I love me a good trainwreck..


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2014)

You should buy it


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2014)

Went and saw Gone Girl again.


----------



## Detective (Oct 18, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Whatever. It's my 2 cents.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2014)

Damn scary driving right-sided and auto for the first time _at night_. Hitting road bump, turning on wiper instead of signal light, U-turn, U-turn, U-turn. Feel like a stereotypical Asian driver right now.


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

You're too excited, just relax.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2014)

Is Don't Hug Me I'm Scared 3 out yet?


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

No but they put up a teaser saying "ITS ALMOST TIME.........."


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Damn scary driving right-sided and auto for the first time _at night_. Hitting road bump, turning on wiper instead of signal light, U-turn, U-turn, U-turn. Feel like a stereotypical Asian driver right now.



Yash, just remember, it's not okay to hit people and think that it isn't a big deal.

God speed, old friend.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

dat involuntary vehicular manslaughter


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> No but they put up a teaser saying "ITS ALMOST TIME.........."


Yeah.  I heard it was October.  So I thought maybe it was up already.


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

Might be out on Halloween


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

>yasha driving

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wGdZCVsKaw[/YOUTUBE]


>those poor souls


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> dat involuntary vehicular manslaughter


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2014)

It's like driving in a mirror world. Everything is opposite.

Funny story #1: Got a KIA compact car. When testing out the car, I found that I couldn't extract the car key after turning off the engine. 

I) The key was stuck (unlikely) 
2) Having driven only 1 car in my whole life, there is something basic I was not aware of (very likely)

I tried to figure it out by myself for more than 30 minutes, to no avail. Went up to the counter, red-faced, to ask for assistance. 

Turned out you need to press the key and turn to lock the engine before you can pull the key out.

"Ok, thanks man." Stepped on fuel pedal and got the hell out of the car rental place.

And I'm supposed to have an IQ of 130+.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz5vEfa7UvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2014)

Same as my internet speed back home? Then why am I here?


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

Probably because you're using bum fuck internet


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

your carrier is Cox?

whats your ISP back home?

Ballsweat?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2014)

World.  Seems like Saber is going to win the holy grail pretty quickly this season.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yash, just remember, it's not okay to hit people and think that it isn't a big deal.
> 
> God speed, old friend.



i heard an accident yesterday, driving along and then screech and bang. parts in the road. someone had a bad time.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

Gone Girl

An intense, and effective first half is spoiled by a poorly written second half, that lacks any subtlety, logic and is far too sensational. 

Thankfully the film survives due to fantastic performances, and a well executed film. Props to Fincher, Affleck and the star of the show Rosamund Pike. I haven't been a huge fan of hers till now but she's clearly blooming late. If mediocrity like Lawrence can bag an Oscar then I see no reason why Pike can't get a nomination.

B-


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

> Daniel Day Lewis is freaking crazy man. 10 minutes after watching There Will Be Blood and I'm amazed on how convincing his acting was.* He definitely made up for some of PTA's director shortfalls*.



Chrisitanbale.gif

The man is one of the best Directors of his time, there's noone that can make a scene come alive like he can. This fucker is making the Great American novels in film form.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

I had a feeling the second half was gonna suffer, the whole film is set up to imminently be like this..


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 19, 2014)

The World said:


> I love our repertoire VBD



i think you mean rapport

actually, you might just mean repertoire. never mind


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

> I had a feeling the second half was gonna suffer, the whole film is set up to imminently be like this..



Have you seen it?? Mainly it's the last hour or so.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just don't see how noone questions the so called tapes where she practically walks in to Barney's house without being coerced. There are so many holes in her story aswell. I get it's satire and all, but it brings down the film abit for me. Just ties everything up too nicely.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

Not yet.. I am going by your words but it seemed obvious from the trailer alone and how the film is set up..


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

Khris said:


> Not yet.. I am going by your words but it seemed obvious from the trailer alone and how the film is set up..



Pretty much. It's alot of fun, I'll give it that, but still pretty silly.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 19, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Chrisitanbale.gif
> 
> The man is one of the best Directors of his time, there's noone that can make a scene come alive like he can. This fucker is making the Great American novels in film form.



You can't disrespect a fellow Nolan disciple that. Next thing you know you'll be saying that PTA > Nolan.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

> You can't disrespect a fellow Nolan disciple that. Next thing you know you'll be saying that PTA > Nolan.



I did say one of the best, not the best which will obviously shown by the masterpiece Interstellar


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2014)

Interstellar is being made by Nolan? Ruh-oh....


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

are you trolling

or did you really not know that


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't follow mainstream cinema very closely. I didn't even know Two Face was in Dark Knight until I saw the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

Jokes aside I'm kind of looking forward to Interstellar. It does look alittle grey and Mcshittney's accent always sounds White trash, but hey this year has been shitty for films, can't get worse at this point.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't follow mainstream cinema very closely. I didn't even know Two Face was in Dark Knight until I saw the movie.



what a fucking hipster

I actually didn't know that till just now


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't follow mainstream cinema very closely. I didn't even know Two Face was in Dark Knight until I saw the movie.



Yo VBD Tyler Perry was in Gone Girl. Isn't he the Black's Robert De Niro


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

oh I forgot to give Birdman a rating

B+/A- range

it's maybe my favorite film this year so far.  Maybe.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2014)

I was invited to see Gone Girl and Birdman today. Naturally, both parties ask me to see it on football Sunday.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Yo VBD Tyler Perry was in Gone Girl. Isn't he the Black's Robert De Niro



Is Tyler Perry even a method actor? I've never seen him act before


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

he stole the show in Star Trek


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

Tyler Perry was actually good in Gone Girl

it was scary


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Is Tyler Perry even a method actor? I've never seen him act before



Para is claiming he was good. He was able to read a script, so kudos to the US education system. It succeeded.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

no, it was the first one


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

I had no idea Tyler Perry was in Star Trek, I guessed he was a Klingon in the second one since they had hood accents.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

wtf hood accent


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

eno a fucking racist


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2014)

Been genociding all the films that I have laying around on my harddrive to make room for new stuff.



* Der Untergang* 

 I've been studying German, so this one was extra productive for me. Film is about the last few days in Berlin before its fall in World War 2.

Bruno Ganz is the most memorable part about the movie, I think most who watch this film truly feel like they are watching Hitler. 

The movie is directed and written well. You get the feeling that the world is crumbling before you, and everything is just becoming smaller and smaller - hence living up to the name of "Downfall". The characters are a lot more varied and interesting then I originally remembered as well. There are some Hollywood moments like the stuff with the kid, but the movie does a good job at capturing the brutality and stress of war.

One thing I'll never get is why people criticize this movie for making Hitler look human. Other than the obvious fact that Hitler was human, he is portrayed as a very pathetic person in this film, one who is largely out of touch with reality due to his absurd amount of pride.

Probably the most emotional part about the film, was when the Goebbels children were put to sleep; very uneasy scene to watch for me.

Overall, entertaining biopic that is both accessible and has a lot of depth.

I give it an *A* - fuck Para.



*Her*

Hyping myself on some Phoenix before I go see "Gone Girl". This film covers the story of some dude who wants to fuck his computer.

The visuals are the best part about the movie. The set design and costume design they used was genius, it really does feel like you're in a different culture when watching it - without them getting all silly Jetsons/Irobot fashion tropes (film takes place in the future).

The acting is good, Phoenix isn't very "big" in this, but does his job well. I did not know Scarlett Johanson played the voice of the computer ; Samantha. 

The screenplay was the second best part about this movie. Spike Jonz got a lot of balls for writing this, his commentary on love and how society judges what an acceptable relationship was very bold and daring (most people probably think that guy is a freak for writing this now).

The actual romance is somewhat convincing, though they do use  lot of typical romance tricks you'd see in many films; though that is saved by the clever dialogue and the unique dynamic of seeing A.I. trying to have a relationship with a human.

Olivia Wilde was also hot as fuck in this movie, her facial expressions gave me da boner when she was doing that flirting scene.

I give the movie an *A* - Enno is a fake Nolan fan.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2014)

Currently watching Oslo, August 31st before I add it to my movie purge. Might have to continue it later though since football is starting up .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

Parallax said:


> eno a fucking racist



Hey I ain't the racist when they made those Klingons have bling on with hood accents. I think Star Trek is the one who's racist here


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

> Oslo, August 31st



Best film of 2011


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

Fuck you VBD 

you too, Eno


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2014)

*Gladiator*

A beautiful story about a jealous and corrupted heir and a humble and courageous general in ancient Rome. When a respected general becomes a slave gladiator he learns that his ability to kill can change a nation. Over the top production and scenery along with a great cast makes this movie a classic. A well deserved Oscar for Best Picture


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

Gladiator's overrated.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

I agree with Stunna


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

still a great movie you bitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

This reminds me.. Is Pompeii any good?


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

nope           .

cool death at the end doe

spoilers!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

I think Ariel looks very good in your sig


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

Khris said:


> I think Ariel looks very good in your sig


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 19, 2014)

calm down, fishfuckers


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Chrisitanbale.gif
> 
> The man is one of the best Directors of his time, there's noone that can make a scene come alive like he can. This fucker is making the Great American novels in film form.



"make a scene come alive". The first thing you can do to make a scene come alive is add dialogue. 



Han Solo said:


> You can't disrespect a fellow Nolan disciple that. Next thing you know you'll be saying that *PTA > Nolan.*



That would be blasphemy worthy of a beheading by a dull blade.




Violent By Design said:


> Interstellar is being made by Nolan? Ruh-oh....





Violent By Design said:


> I don't follow mainstream cinema very closely. I didn't even know Two Face was in Dark Knight until I saw the movie.




*Spoiler*: __ 










Stunna said:


> Gladiator's overrated.





Parallax said:


> I agree with Stunna



When do you guys plan on getting married?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

don't take it out on me that you have basic taste


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> _wannabe_ fishfucker


[Youtube]4Uj3zitETs4[/Youtube]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2014)

Parallax said:


> don't take it out on me that you have basic taste



What is basic taste in the context of cinema? Give me some examples of "basic" movies too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2014)

*A Million Ways To Die In the West*

C-

*Nymphomaniac Vol.2*

C

*New Girl Season 1*

B

*Deliver Us From Evil *

C+


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

big momma's like father like son


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> big momma's like father like son



I think that sinks deeper than basic


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2014)

Btw, the word "overrated" is not a proper term to be used to describe any movie. Movies should be watched with no bias or expectation. Gladiators may be overrated for those who have only seen it after it won Oscar for Best Picture but those who watched in its initial theater release didn't. Every movie deserves to be watched as if your watching it on the release day in theaters.

EDIT:



Stunna said:


> big momma's like father like son



I agree.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

but the thing that makes film critique subjective is that each person brings his own personal experiences and biases to the table when he watches a film. You can't tell people to not have expectations for something.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm entirely sure is possible to watch a movie without expectations...


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

I didn't say you _couldn't_ not have expectations. I said you can't fault someone for having expectations -- which you can't.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2014)

The expectation I have for a movie is for it to be decent. I don't think that's too bad of an expectation to have.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> but the thing that makes film critique subjective is that each person brings his own personal experiences and biases to the table when he watches a film. You can't tell people to not have expectations for something.



Let me correct myself. Movies should be watched with as little bias and expectation as possible. The point I was trying to make about Gladiator is that those who have watched it in 2000 before all the praise it received and recognition enjoyed it more so than those who watched after.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

no ballstick that's dumb

that makes no sense


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 19, 2014)

Most of the time if not always you watch a movie, is because you expect something of it.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Let me correct myself. Movies should be watched with as little bias and expectation as possible. The point I was trying to make about Gladiator is that those who have watched it in 2000 before all the praise it received and recognition enjoyed it more so than those who watched after.


I disagree: biases and expectations should be embraced as long as they don't blind. You seem to think that's the case here, but I assure you it isn't.

Gladiator is a competent film. I would have said so if I'd seen it prior to its Academy Award winning as well. But I also would have said that the movie wasn't great. The same issues I take with it today existed prior to its winning the Academy Award, and the film had its critics then too. It's not like everyone unanimously loved it before and once it won a flip switched and a bunch of people started hating on it. I mean, there are always people like that that do hate on stuff because it gets popular... but who cares what those people think. Unless you have some kind of evidence to the contrary?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 19, 2014)

just as this thread was starting to pick up in quality

can't you people just give all the new shitposters the rica_patin treatment and ignore them forever

rica might have been too pathologically obsessed with getting validation here to take the hint, but that doesn't mean lesser trolls won't go away


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I disagree: biases and expectations should be embraced as long as they don't blind. You seem to think that's the case here, but I assure you it isn't.
> 
> Gladiator is a competent film. I would have said so if I'd seen it prior to its Academy Award winning as well. But I also would have said that the movie wasn't great. The same issues I take with it today existed prior to its winning the Academy Award, and the film had its critics then too. It's not like everyone unanimously loved it before and once it won a flip switched and a bunch of people started hating on it. I mean, there are always people like that that do hate on stuff because it gets popular... but who cares what those people think. Unless you have some kind of evidence to the contrary?



I guess your right.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> just as this thread was starting to pick up in quality
> 
> can't you people just give all the new shitposters the rica_patin treatment and ignore them forever
> 
> rica might have been too pathologically obsessed with getting validation here to take the hint, but that doesn't mean lesser trolls won't go away



Are you calling me a troll? Check yourself before you rek yourself.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 19, 2014)

Beware, Luc is one cold friend.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

Luc actually enjoys fighting for shits and giggles

egg him on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


>







~Gesy~ said:


> *A Million Ways To Die In the West*
> 
> C-



I agree with this score.. while it was charming in its own way.. The jokes felt tedious near the end, and sheep dick jokes? Really?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 19, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Luc actually enjoys fighting for shits and giggles
> 
> egg him on



that was a PSA for you

i can't see his posts


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Beware, Luc is one cold friend.



Then let me be the hothead who cools him down.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

>expecting something better than sheep dick jokes
>MacFarlane film


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 19, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Then let me be the hothead who cools him down.



Let the battle commence


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah, the majority of jokes used were pretty lame...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> >expecting something better than sheep dick jokes
> >MacFarlane film



ted was better.. I kept thinking seth should stick to animation/voice over throughout the whole movie..


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Then let me be the hothead who cools him down.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah that didn't make any sense.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm sure if I had Samuel L Jackson say it in a script it would be badass. 

>Konoha theater in charge of making badass movie lines.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 19, 2014)

Gone Girl

Pretty good. Tight, intense, well directed with Pike being the main star. A bit let down by the end. Okay, I get it, it's satire, it can be blunt at times, but I thought it stretched itself beyond the limit of logic to get that "Ah!" moment at the end. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like when they're in the hospital and everyone is eating from her hands, but the detective. Just like that it's over, case closed? How about watching the surveillance disks?


 

Though

I was among the few singles watching it, the room was stuffed with couples. You should have heard! Heard the "Ah"s, the "Oh"s, the "Ugh"s the sighs when the credits started rolling. There was a guy and his girl next to me. He buried his head in his hands and muttered to himself "I hate this fucking movie" while the girl was patting him on the back. Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

Now I have to watch it


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

Be afraid of women. Gone girl taught us that. 

Also Stunna arguing about overrated films when he still argues about the quality of Back to the Future.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

The film sucks balls. The rewatching of it on Film Club proved how idiotic that film is.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

Insidious 2 

What a plie of poop. Wan has talent in creating creep scenes but these films are so tired.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2014)

Agreed, They are overdone at this point


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Liverbird (Oct 19, 2014)

Wait, what? There is someone here who doubts Back to the Future's quality? wtf


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 19, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> There was a guy and his girl next to me. He buried his head in his hands and muttered to himself "I hate this fucking movie" while the girl was patting him on the back. Hahahahahahaha.



i got a bit like that

quietly said "jesus fucking christ" and rubbed my face in disbelief for a few seconds


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

Was anyone else rooting for Pike's character for most of the film?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 19, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Was anyone else rooting for Pike's character for most of the film?



i did a double-take when i realised this wasn't a yasha post


----------



## Slice (Oct 19, 2014)

Warudo:


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

*Waking Sleeping Beauty* ~ B


----------



## D T (Oct 19, 2014)

*Volver* - Penelope Cruz has a stunning body. The push-up bra she wears is def doing it. Almodovar is clearly infatuated by it. Still, while the film itself is good, it never truly develops nor does it get to the bottom of all the subplots it develops. It has quite a surrealist feel yet I can't help but feel this was a wasted attempt with no real closure. It's almost like Almodovar had a lot of ideas he wanted to play with, yet did not really know what to do with them once he put them on the screen. It misses a lot of elements that would have pushed it over a simple good dramatical comedy.

IncompleteFilm/10

If I did not have reasons to have watched it, I would be a little pissed about paying to see it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2014)

Para.  What happened to the Bengals?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Was anyone else rooting for Pike's character for most of the film?


I was rooting for her.  I think the reason is because I wasn't really thinking of it as a film.  I was thinking about her performance.

She was a lot better than Ben.  He pretty much just came off as a doofus.  Her character and her portrayal had layers.


----------



## D T (Oct 19, 2014)

@Rukia, that's where the extraordinary performance of Affleck lies in. Not only did he fool pretty much everyone bar the Lawyer, he even has fooled people into thinking he was a good man victim of his sociopathic wife even though they saw everything. It's extraordinary.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> Warudo:



why u do dis to me?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Be afraid of women. Gone girl taught us that.



Pleb        .


----------



## Jena (Oct 19, 2014)

I was watching the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy, and I was amazed by how well this scene encapsulates this thread


*Spoiler*: _the nf theatre_


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> Warudo:



Much like the dawn of the universe, It's only fitting Slice would be an alpha and beta tester.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2014)

Jena said:


> I was watching the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy, and I was amazed by how well this scene encapsulates this thread
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _the nf theatre_



  saved


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 19, 2014)

D T said:


> @Rukia, that's where the extraordinary performance of Affleck lies in. Not only did he fool pretty much everyone bar the Lawyer, he even has fooled people into thinking he was a good man victim of his sociopathic wife even though they saw everything. It's extraordinary.



erm

he kinda was

i mean, there's some ambiguity concerning the extent to which he's co-operative with her psychopathic sham of a marriage i.e. that scene with his sister at the end, but he more or less was her victim, even if he did cheat on her first


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yMFso-BkfZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## D T (Oct 19, 2014)

@Lucaniel. The only difference between his wife and him, is that the wife gets off on fucking up persons who she feels wronged her. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2014)

Target is awesome. Bought lots of American junk food like Dr. Pepper, Buffalo Ranch, etc.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

Fucking Yasha


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

*The Black Cauldron* ~ D


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2014)

Detective.  

[YOUTUBE]NdOYTisTsw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2014)

Dr. Pepper tastes like cough medicine 

The banana (from Guatemala) is alright


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

the kid who said short shorts is clearly a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 19, 2014)

Yasha with that laptop from 2007.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

yasha still using floppy disks


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

stop postin that shiet in here, Rukia


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

stunna still embarrassed of his generation


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Detective.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NdOYTisTsw8[/YOUTUBE]



I know, dude, I know. 

Though I must admit, while men's fashion in the 80's was on point, I have absolutely no issue with making fun of those stupid as fuck women's hairstyles and clothing. They made no sense whatsoever.  

The only redeeming quality was that existence of those super stretchy women's swimsuits.


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

Blonde girl is right, I wear windbreakers


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with wearing windbreakers. Anyone who says otherwise is both an asshole and a fool.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Dr. Pepper tastes like cough medicine
> 
> The banana (from Guatemala) is alright



You know Yash, if Masterrace didn't already know of your Asian roots, I would have bet that he would have repped and friended you based on the skin pigmentation of your hand in the above mentioned pic.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2014)

Turkey jerky




Checklist:

Have seen
500-pound guy
13-year-old with D cup
Afro
Payphone
Kmart
Fox channel
AT&T
Dr Pepper, Nutella, Pretzels
Halloween costumes


Yet to see
Jew (might have seen some without recognizing them)
Red Indian
Rattlesnake
Raccoon
12-year-old with D cup
Serial killer
Wallmart
Asian gangster
Playboy/Penthouse


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

> Red Indian


Good    luck.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

wait


> 13-year-old with D cup





> Jew (might have seen some without recognizing them)


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Have seen
> *13-year-old with D cup*



See? How could I help myself?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> You know Yash, if Masterrace didn't already know of your Asian roots, I would have bet that he would have repped and friended you based on the skin pigmentation of your hand in the above mentioned pic.



Thanks for the compliment I guess.


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes it is Yasha, dont listen to him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 19, 2014)

Stunna needs a punch in the face.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2014)

Deciding for dinner - Hooters, Outback Steakhouse or Buffalo Wild Wings?


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

Go to Outback, you'd get a proper dinner.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Good    luck.



They are that rare huh?

I am in Arizona, close to some Indian villages. Will try my luck tomorrow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 19, 2014)

Unless you want to be dinning with a 300lb bald guys name Big Earl and bubba, I'd suggest you avoid Hooters. For the waitresses safety.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 19, 2014)

Indian reserves Yasha is like a different country, they police and govern themselves. They will shot you!


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Outback is good, but Buffalo Wild Wings is nice too(but more casual).

Also Yasha, regarding the Raccoons, I am sure Rukia will guarantee you that it's not worth the encounter.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Turkey jerky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 500lb male is a common occurence in America, so it's not region specific nor rare at all. Same with serial killers.

K-Mart would be rare though, cause they went out of business in Canada back in the 90's. 

You won't find any Asian gangsters in Arizona, though. You need to go to LA for that fake tough guy experience in general. They talk big about California Smiles and shit, but we all know they are laidback lazy people.

Fox Channel is also a common occurence, just ask anyone if they are Republican, and then proceed to take advice from them on what channel to flip to, all the while they secretly mumble under their breath about how you are ruining the White Dream of the 1%.

Regarding Walmart, just pick up a random stone from the ground, and throw it. You will likely hit a Walmart. 

Yash, don't fuck around with Rattlesnakes. Or if you do, make sure there is a redneck individual nearby who is willing to mess around with it, while you observe safely from a distance while he or she gets killed.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Rukia would have paid to see Purge 2, if the entire cast was made up of Raccoons.

Masterrace would have done the same no doubt, except he would have a different definition of what a Raccoon constitutes as, minus the Rac at the beginning of the word. It's sad because they basically his own people, but he's like blind Clayton Bigsby in many ways.

I still think MR should become a Black History major, though. He would gain an easy 4.0 GPA, no doubt.


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

I actually took Black History in HS and got an A throughout the year


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I actually took Black History in HS and got an A throughout the year


of course you did

so you could report back to the klan what they're teaching kids about the black man?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 19, 2014)

>27 years after the vocaroo convo where masterrace's black-as-pitch voice was revealed
>stunna still doesn't get that masterrace is black and in a clayton bigsby type situation


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

Yashas list


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

hey yasha if you're traveling around the world be sure to visit all these places

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0TJuUdKlYk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJbEcOXChVE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T4XMNN4bNM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_XxktqoomY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 19, 2014)

The World said:


> hey yasha if you're traveling around the world be sure to visit all these places


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 19, 2014)

I understood why Para is so mad all the time, because his voice sounds like everyone else.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

Detective not bringing up me and VBD's vocaroo  

guess he's still sour at NYC being better than toronto


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >27 years after the vocaroo convo where masterrace's black-as-pitch voice was revealed
> >stunna still doesn't get that masterrace is black and in a clayton bigsby type situation


it was a joke friend


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I understood why Para is so mad all the time, because his voice sounds like everyone else.



Despite being Chicano, Para's voice seems more aligned to that of a blonde white hipster/stoner and/or surfer on the weekends-type dude, than that of a proud border crosser.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 19, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

